# 911 facts no theories



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

1)  Dozens of media reporters arrived at the WTC minutes after the 1st plane hit the north tower.
2)  The entire crime was photographed.
3)  Private photographers filmed the entire crime.
4)  Before any spin developed directly reported at the WTC there were numerous witnesses who mentioned hearing explosions.
5)  All 3 towers collapsed at free fall speed.
6)  Philip Shenon the NYT's reporter assigned to cover the entire 911 Commission in 2004 also published his story titled _THE COMMISSION published in 2008.  On page 151 he wrote,"The warnings were going straight to President Bush each mornings in his briefings by Tenet and in the PDBs.  It would later be revealed by the 911 Commission that more than forty PDBs presented to Bush from January 2001 through September 10, 2001 included references to bin Laden.  Here are a few of the headlines:

a)  "Bin Laden attacks may be imminent"  (June 23)
b)  "Bin Laden Planning High-Profile Attacks" June 30)
c)  "Bin Laden threats are real" (June 30)
d)  "Planning for Bin Laden attacks continues, despite delays" (July 2)

7)  Philip Shenon and the NYT failed to publish this spectacular set of facts they had learned in 2004.  They purposely mislead their audience by concealing this story.
8)  Shenon's conclusion was that Bushed failed to react.  That contradicts the pictures taken that clearly show the explosions of both the north and south towers, and the implosion of Building 7.
9)  The 911 Commisssion omitted any mention that Building 7 also collapsed.
10) The pictures reveal thousands of steel beams blasting in all directions.  That defies the law of gravity.  The beams weigh tons. There are more pictures that show thousands of steel beams (cut not bent) lying all around the WTC complex as far away as the roofs of other buildings across the street from the WTC complex.
10) Some person had to have detonated the explosives.  That person had to know there were thousands of people including the first responders in the north and south towers.  No people were killed in Building 7.
11) Rigging thousands of explosives would require a team of experts who were maneuvered around the security (The Port Authority Police).  It would take a considerable time to rig thousands of explosives.
12) Treasury Secretary Paul O'Neil claimed in his book THE PRICE OF LOYALTY that during the first two NSC meetings Bush told the NSC members he wanted to attack Iraq to remove Saddam.  Both meeting were immediately after the inauguration in January and February 2001, well before 911.
13) Bush dwelled on 911 and used 911 as his reason to attack Afghanistan and Iraq in addition to many other policies of his.
14) What reason could any American citizen have to not want to know who perpetrated the mass murders filmed at the WTC on 911?  This especially includes the fire fighters and their union bosses.  I have confronted UFA local 94 President Steve Cassidy in addition to more than a dozen others who refuse to discuss the pictures I emailed them.
15) Why would the government destroy evidence and why would the media prevent the reporting of more than 40 warnings to Bush if they had nothing to hide?

_


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 5, 2010)

The largest conspiracy in US history and the people who realize it are labled crazy loony "liberals" and are sided with Bigfoot and UFO conspiracy theorists. Way to give uncle sam what he wants, America!


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 5, 2010)

If you guys are new, perhaps you have not been made aware of my free training course.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/105643-training-for-twoofers-free.html


It's my own private public service...........


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

oh boy, new loonies to play with


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 5, 2010)

not sure if they are new or sock puppets or even the alter-personality of some of the same ones we have.......


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> not sure if they are new or sock puppets or even the alter-personality of some of the same ones we have.......


this is true


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > not sure if they are new or sock puppets or even the alter-personality of some of the same ones we have.......
> ...



I suppose they could even be some of those evil midgets I been warning everyone about.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 5, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> The largest conspiracy in US history and the people who realize it are labled crazy loony "liberals" and are sided with Bigfoot and UFO conspiracy theorists. Way to give uncle sam what he wants, America!



Spare no details and enlighten us as to your version of "The largest conspiracy in US history".

We'll wait..............


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> 1)  Dozens of media reporters arrived at the WTC minutes after the 1st plane hit the north tower.
> 2)  The entire crime was photographed.
> 3)  Private photographers filmed the entire crime.
> 4)  Before any spin developed directly reported at the WTC there were numerous witnesses who mentioned hearing explosions.
> ...



Gosh, thanks.  We've never had a 9/11 conspiracy theory thread here.  I mean, we've never had one posted by you.  We've had, oh, several thousand other 9/11 conspiracy theory threads, all touching on these exact same themes over and over and over and over again.  But thanks for bringing these subjects up again for the 10,000th time.  It's completely worthwhile.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> 1)  Dozens of media reporters arrived at the WTC minutes after the 1st plane hit the north tower.
> 2)  The entire crime was photographed.
> 3)  Private photographers filmed the entire crime.
> 4)  Before any spin developed directly reported at the WTC there were numerous witnesses who mentioned hearing explosions.
> ...



For your demonstration of the ability to 'cherry-pick' your own set of "facts", and the ability to make a coherent list, along with your ability to spell I will put you in my accelerated class.

I think this one is Terral, or one of his followers.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > 1)  Dozens of media reporters arrived at the WTC minutes after the 1st plane hit the north tower.
> ...


and every one of them has been totally debunked for anyone sane anyway


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

Only facts, just facts, 100% facts, facts aren't theories.

"Gosh, thanks. We've never had a 9/11 conspiracy theory thread here. I mean, we've never had one posted by you. We've had, oh, several thousand other 9/11 conspiracy theory threads, all touching on these exact same themes over and over and over and over again. But thanks for bringing these subjects up again for the 10,000th time. It's completely worthwhile."

Is it the brainwashing that keeps you writing about theories?  Even nitwit screwballs aren't that stupid.  The ridiculous propaganda has brainwashed you into theories and prevents you from dealing with facts.  

The good news for all you brainwashed people is that if you are able to consider that only brainwashing is able to force your mind to only consider irrational theories, you can easily remove your mental defect.  Brainwashed minds are cured without psychotropic medication.  All that's required to be cured is the desire to recognize you have been conned.

You need to consider there isn't any benefit to any American citizen to protect the real perpetrators who purposely rigged the explosives instead of arresting the 19 terrorists.  The fact that Zacarias Moussaoui was arrested and convicted also adds another fact.  Zacarias Moussaoui's conviction isn't another crazy theory.


----------



## elvis (Nov 5, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> The largest conspiracy in US history and the people who realize it are labled crazy loony "liberals" and are sided with Bigfoot and UFO conspiracy theorists. Way to give uncle sam what he wants, America!



Our biggest CT poster is NOT a liberal.  Try again.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> grim0187 said:
> 
> 
> > The largest conspiracy in US history and the people who realize it are labled crazy loony "liberals" and are sided with Bigfoot and UFO conspiracy theorists. Way to give uncle sam what he wants, America!
> ...



Well just wait until they post pictures; then we'll know whose socks they are.  

I realize by posting this they will probably not post pictures now which only helps all of us in the long run.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> Only facts, just facts, 100% facts, facts aren't theories.
> 
> "Gosh, thanks. We've never had a 9/11 conspiracy theory thread here. I mean, we've never had one posted by you. We've had, oh, several thousand other 9/11 conspiracy theory threads, all touching on these exact same themes over and over and over and over again. But thanks for bringing these subjects up again for the 10,000th time. It's completely worthwhile."
> 
> ...



Physician, heal thyself..........


----------



## elvis (Nov 5, 2010)

The big, bold, blue font makes his theories so much more convincing.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> 10) Some person had to have detonated the explosives.  That person had to know there were thousands of people including the first responders in the north and south towers.  No people were killed in Building 7.
> 11) Rigging thousands of explosives would require a team of experts who were maneuvered around the security (The Port Authority Police).  It would take a considerable time to rig thousands of explosives.
> 13) Bush dwelled on 911 and used 911 as his reason to attack Afghanistan and Iraq in addition to many other policies of his.



*
So they planted explosives all over the place in NYC but wouldn't take the time and care to plant one WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan.

Your story is illogical and flat out stupid.

You're dismissed.

Next!

*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 5, 2010)

> 10) The pictures reveal thousands of steel beams blasting in all directions. That defies the law of gravity. The beams weigh tons. There are more pictures that show thousands of steel beams (cut not bent) lying all around the WTC complex as far away as the roofs of other buildings across the street from the WTC complex.



I'll go easy on ya, just show us maybe oh, let's say 100 cut beams. Since you claim there are pictures showing thousands that should be easy for ya. We'll wait.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> Only facts, just facts, 100% facts, facts aren't theories.
> 
> "Gosh, thanks. We've never had a 9/11 conspiracy theory thread here. I mean, we've never had one posted by you. We've had, oh, several thousand other 9/11 conspiracy theory threads, all touching on these exact same themes over and over and over and over again. But thanks for bringing these subjects up again for the 10,000th time. It's completely worthwhile."
> 
> ...


wow, the irony in this post


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> Only facts, just facts, 100% facts, facts aren't theories.
> 
> "Gosh, thanks. We've never had a 9/11 conspiracy theory thread here. I mean, we've never had one posted by you. We've had, oh, several thousand other 9/11 conspiracy theory threads, all touching on these exact same themes over and over and over and over again. But thanks for bringing these subjects up again for the 10,000th time. It's completely worthwhile."
> 
> ...



Yes, everyone's brainwashed but you.

But don't let anyone tell you that the aliens didn't probe you!


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

"For your demonstration of the ability to 'cherry-pick' your own set of "facts", and the ability to make a coherent list, along with your ability to spell I will put you in my accelerated class."

The facts don't belong to me.  They exist and you have no legitimate method to deny any one of those facts.

Its the propaganda brainwashing that prevents your mind from dealing with the blatant facts.  There is no benefit for any American citizen to allow George Bush to avoid prosecution for this incredible crime.  

It is undeniable that Bush had been warned more than 40 times and it is undeniable that Philip Shenon published this fact in his book in 2008 but never reported it in 2004 when he learned this set of facts while he covered the 911 Commission.  Since every Commissioner and each staff person also intended to cover up the PDBs (Presidential Daily Briefings) they need to be prosecuted for obstructing justice.  The 911 Commission had an official obligation to reveal their spectacular finding and the media had an obligation under the 1st Amendment to report what they learned.

Compare Bush's more than 40 warnings to the Tiger Woods girl friend story that the media played day and night every single day from Thanksgiving until the Masters.  That's more than 4 months of nonsense vs Bush's more than 40 warnings.  Is the brainwashing propaganda becoming more clear for you folks?  Try to deal with that.  The benefit will prevent you from being brainwashed to act irrationally.

I'm not trying to ridicule you but there is no other way to clarify the problem that makes stooges out of most (more than 90%) of Americans.


----------



## elvis (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't get over how moved I am by the different colored font.  I'm starting to be convinced that Bush used thermite to destroy the towers.


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 5, 2010)

Its far easier to sit back and just accept the official story from out government. 

I mean, its not like they would ever lie to us to achieve their own ends, right? 

9/11 is going down as another Pearl Harbor. Its far too late to do anything about it, and far easier to side with the masses and call the people "loons" for questioning. 

If it makes you feel better, nothing will ever be done about 9/11. It happened, it spawned two wars and killed thousands of our families and loved ones. 

One thing we do know, without a doubt, is that we were NOT told everything about 9/11. There are things that are unexplained still, to this day, from the phony "comission report" written by people in Bush's own cabinet to the fact that a steel structure has never, in the history of mankind been brought down because of a fire. Especially one with a solid steel core that was not there in the rubble of the towers. 

Damn, jet fuel must burn REALLY hot and must have hit ALL those support beams in the right way AND splashed all over the steel core and completly melted it. 

The firefighters inside the lobby on the bottom of the tower must of been delriouse from shock because of the explosions in the basement happening. Must of been that damn jet fuel that magically splashed down the elevator shaft and just blew itself up, hard enough to jab metal beams in buildings two blocks away. 

We wont even talk about tower 7, which wasnt even hit by a plane, it just had debris fall on it. But that must of been some heavy ass debris cuz that tower fell the EXACT same way the other two did. 

Yes, there were planes. Yes, they crashed into buildings. Yes, people on the planes died. But an oxygen starved fire (hence the plumes of black smoke and the firefighters statements saying they could douse the flames easily) did not cause three steel skyscrapers to implode in on themselves. You can have every Popular Mechanics article ever written try to dispute this, but history speaks for itself. It NEVER HAPPENED. 

So you all can continue to believe what you want, mock us, call us crazy and looney, and just continue to believe in the two party mockery of government we have installed. Uncle Sam succeeded already because of people like you.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

elvis said:


> I can't get over how moved I am by the different colored font.  I'm starting to be convinced that Bush used thermite to destroy the towers.


funny how hes figured out the font colors, but not the quote function


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 5, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> Its far easier to sit back and just accept the official story from out government.
> 
> I mean, its not like they would ever lie to us to achieve their own ends, right?
> 
> ...



Love the new names...I think they planed it. 

Question: Ever seen plastic and rubber burn? Question: What color was the smoke?


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> grim0187 said:
> 
> 
> > Its far easier to sit back and just accept the official story from out government.
> ...



The fire was weak. I assume you heard the audio tapes by the firefighters inside the building? The sign of a weak oxygen starved fire is heavy dark black smoke. Hardly any flames. If it was all plastic and rubber burning, we should have seen flames pouring out the windows from the fire supposedly buring all the support structures. 

We didnt. 

Regardless how you look at it, no steel structre before or since has ever collapsed because of fire. I dont give a damn how hot the fire was or where it was, the WTC were designed to stand in a fire OR a plane crash. It was a system of supports surrounding a solid steel core. 

How it happend, I dont know. All I know is, it didnt happen how they said it happened and thats enough for me.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> grim0187 said:
> 
> 
> > Its far easier to sit back and just accept the official story from out government.
> ...


hell, jet fuel has black smoke
look at the NatGeo special, they had an open pit full of jet fuel and the smoke was jet black
it had nothing to do witn being "oxygen starved" like the morons claim


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

"So they planted explosives all over the place in NYC but wouldn't take the time and care to plant one WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan.

Your story is illogical and flat out stupid.

You're dismissed.

Next!

__________________

WILL YOU PLEASE PICK A CONSPIRACY THEORY AND STICK TO IT?"

WMD in Iraq?  Explosives all over the place in NYC?  You mean the WMD lie to attack Iraq and the explosives at the target named the WTC.  None of this is a theory.  Who is illogical and flat out stupid?  Too bad all 25,000 members here don't vote on who is illogical and flat out stupid so you might get the picture.  

It must be brainwashing because no one can possibly be that flat out stupid.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> "So they planted explosives all over the place in NYC but wouldn't take the time and care to plant one WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> Your story is illogical and flat out stupid.
> 
> ...


you clearly are


----------



## elvis (Nov 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > "So they planted explosives all over the place in NYC but wouldn't take the time and care to plant one WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> ...



let's see if we can get him to use all the colors of the rainbow.


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> "So they planted explosives all over the place in NYC but wouldn't take the time and care to plant one WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> Your story is illogical and flat out stupid.
> 
> ...



Do you know Christophera?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > "So they planted explosives all over the place in NYC but wouldn't take the time and care to plant one WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> ...


LOL

i havent seen him claim the WTC had concrete cores




YET


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> Its far easier to sit back and just accept the official story from out government.


Especially since it is truthful.



grim0187 said:


> I mean, its not like they would ever lie to us to achieve their own ends, right?


They didn't on 9/11 at least.



grim0187 said:


> 9/11 is going down as another Pearl Harbor. Its far too late to do anything about it, and far easier to side with the masses and call the people "loons" for questioning.


You get called looney for asking insane questions and coming up with even more demented answers.  For example, explain why "they" would plant tons of thermite in NYC and subject it to investigation by numerous jurisdictions, take the chance that they would be discovered planting it, or the planted thermite would be discovered after it's planted...BUT not plant a single WMD anywhere in Iraq or Afghanistan to justify the invasion, solidify their position in public opinion and increase military funding, and of course fulfill the wishes of the PNAC.  



grim0187 said:


> If it makes you feel better, nothing will ever be done about 9/11. It happened, it spawned two wars and killed thousands of our families and loved ones.


War is hell.  Better them than us.  I wish it had been neither.  They started it.



grim0187 said:


> One thing we do know, without a doubt, is that we were NOT told everything about 9/11.


So of course you think you were told everything about every other event in history?  How naive are you?  Seriously.



grim0187 said:


> There are things that are unexplained still, to this day, from the phony "comission report" written by people in Bush's own cabinet to the fact that a steel structure has never, in the history of mankind been brought down because of a fire. Especially one with a solid steel core that was not there in the rubble of the towers.


No cabinet members were on the commission.

As for the towers being sturdy enough to stand up; they didn't.  



grim0187 said:


> Damn, jet fuel must burn REALLY hot and must have hit ALL those support beams in the right way AND splashed all over the steel core and completly melted it.


No melting; just weakening.  Fire proofing was blown away by the impacts of the jets.



grim0187 said:


> The firefighters inside the lobby on the bottom of the tower must of been delriouse from shock because of the explosions in the basement happening. Must of been that damn jet fuel that magically splashed down the elevator shaft and just blew itself up, hard enough to jab metal beams in buildings two blocks away.


Now you're just being hilarious.  It would be funny if you were trying; in this context it's just sad.



grim0187 said:


> We wont even talk about tower 7,


Good.  



grim0187 said:


> Yes, there were planes. Yes, they crashed into buildings. Yes, people on the planes died. But an oxygen starved fire (hence the plumes of black smoke and the firefighters statements saying they could douse the flames easily) did not cause three steel skyscrapers to implode in on themselves. You can have every Popular Mechanics article ever written try to dispute this, but history speaks for itself. It NEVER HAPPENED.


History whispers louder than your silly posts.  It did happen.



grim0187 said:


> So you all can continue to believe what you want, mock us, call us crazy and looney,


We enjoy calling you those names; don't get me wrong.  But you make it so easy.  



grim0187 said:


> Uncle Sam succeeded already because of people like you.



Thanks.  That was a bizarre way to end a crazy post.

Please go away.

K?-thx-bye.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> "So they planted explosives all over the place in NYC but wouldn't take the time and care to plant one WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> Your story is illogical and flat out stupid.
> 
> ...


Are you as stupid as you look in your avatar?


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

So far not one post dealt with one fact.  The facts are kryptonite to the propagandized brainwashed victims of the 911 perpetrators.  When my computer guru explains how to post the pictures of the evidence you will see the explosions and thousands of steel beams that landed on top of other buildings.  

I would give you the link to the pictures but this forum prohibits links to other sites.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Nov 5, 2010)

Facts?

#1. Skyscrapers must hold themselves up.  (true/false)

#2.  Every level of a skyscraper must be strong enough to support the combined weights of all levels above it.  (true/false)

#3.  WTC 1 & 2 did that for almost 30 years.   (true/false)

#4.  The NCSTAR1 report by the NIST says that scientific analysis of the airliner impacts require  accurate information on the mass and its distribution for the plane and the buildings.  (TRUE)

#5.  The NCSTAR1 report by the NIST does not specify the total amount of concrete in the towers though it has it for the steel in three places.   (TRUE)

psik


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

"We enjoy calling you those names; don't get me wrong. But you make it so easy. "

That's all you can do is call names while you hide behind your computer because the propaganda has brainwashed you to believe complete nonsense that protects them from 
the 911 attack on the WTC.


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> So far not one post dealt with one fact.  The facts are kryptonite to the propagandized brainwashed victims of the 911 perpetrators.  When my computer guru explains how to post the pictures of the evidence you will see the explosions and thousands of steel beams that landed on top of other buildings.
> 
> I would give you the link to the pictures but this forum prohibits links to other sites.



No.  After dealing with the same arguments over and over and over again, it becomes wearisome.  We've already dealt with your posts here a thousand times.  We - or at least I - don't want to do it for the 1001st time.

Besides, who are you?  Who cares?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

Toro said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > So far not one post dealt with one fact.  The facts are kryptonite to the propagandized brainwashed victims of the 911 perpetrators.  When my computer guru explains how to post the pictures of the evidence you will see the explosions and thousands of steel beams that landed on top of other buildings.
> ...


amazing how these troofer morons think they are the FIRST to ever bring this to the board


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

Why the World Trade Center Buildings Collapsed
A Fire Chief &#8217;s Assessment

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By: Deputy Chief Vincent Dunn ret.

Fire Expert Chief Vincent Dunn



Why the WTC Building Collapsed


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

To see the explosion google, SCREWED AGAIN.

The contrast of the north tower burning while the top of the south tower explodes is 
unmistakable. 

Or do you want your brains scrambled forever?


----------



## elvis (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> To see the explosion google, SCREWED AGAIN.
> 
> The contrast of the north tower burning while the top of the south tower explodes is
> unmistakable.
> ...



I prefer basted.


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

By: Deputy Chief Vincent Dunn ret.


        "After the 767 jet liner crashed into the world trade center building creating the worst terror attack in history, a fire burned for 56 minutes inside the World Trade Center building number two. The top 20 floors of the building collapsed on the 90 floors below. The entire one hundred and ten-story building collapsed in 8 seconds.."

Collapsing in 8 seconds is impossible because a free fall drop takes 12 seconds.  The towers dropped in 14.5 seconds and Building 7 dropped in 6.5 seconds.

If you look at the picture (google SCREWED AGAIN) you can plainly see the south tower explode and see the steel beams blasting in all directions.  Can a jet fuel fire blast steel beams out of the buildings.  When did Newton discover gravity?  

Why does Chief Vincent Dunn want to protect Bush after murdering 343 fire fighters?
Why did the Kennedy family want to protect Lyndon Johnson and J Edgar Hoover after they murdered Jack Kennedy.  Did the Kennedy family believe that Oswald got himself his job right on the route or was that a miraculous coincidence, the magic bullet, and a fake autopsy.  

Are Americans all stooges or are they brainwashed by the government propaganda?  There's no end to this.  Is America collapsing by accident?[/COLOR]


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> "So they planted explosives all over the place in NYC but wouldn't take the time and care to plant one WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan.
> 
> Your story is illogical and flat out stupid.
> 
> ...



You literally made me laugh out loud.  I imagine a lot of people have the same reaction to you.  

PS:  Learn how to use the quote feature; dipshit.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> By: Deputy Chief Vincent Dunn ret.
> 
> 
> "After the 767 jet liner crashed into the world trade center building creating the worst terror attack in history, a fire burned for 56 minutes inside the World Trade Center building number two. The top 20 floors of the building collapsed on the 90 floors below. The entire one hundred and ten-story building collapsed in 8 seconds.."
> ...



And I thought it was going to be a dull weekend bitch slapping terral, id-eots, rimjob, and psyk.  Fresh meat is the best.

So why don't you humor us with what "REALLY" happened on 9/11 in reasonable detail.  I'm quite sure you'll win over the entire crowd here.


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> By: Deputy Chief Vincent Dunn ret.
> 
> 
> "After the 767 jet liner crashed into the world trade center building creating the worst terror attack in history, a fire burned for 56 minutes inside the World Trade Center building number two. The top 20 floors of the building collapsed on the 90 floors below. The entire one hundred and ten-story building collapsed in 8 seconds.."
> ...



You are so right, you have never been more right. The NYPD and NYFD were all in on it too, they just messed up with their decoder rings. It is all part of a plot to invade Canada.  Now take us to your Leader. Don Quixote? The Voices in your head, do they have names?


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

To collapse at free fall speed and to fall straight down and not topple requires blasting out all the huge steel columns simultaneously.  That fact is self evident.  To collapse in 6 seconds would require a speed twice as fast free as fall speed which is impossible.

The fact that both towers collapsed in 14.5 seconds (not 6 seconds) proves that all the resistance was removed.

Willie Rodriquez the head janitor was in the 2nd basement floor when there was an explosion beneath him that set off the sprinklers.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> To collapse at free fall speed and to fall straight down and not topple requires blasting out all the huge steel columns simultaneously.  That fact is self evident.  To collapse in 6 seconds would require a speed twice as fast free as fall speed which is impossible.
> 
> The fact that both towers collapsed in 14.5 seconds (not 6 seconds) proves that all the resistance was removed.
> 
> Willie Rodriquez the head janitor was in the 2nd basement floor when there was an explosion beneath him that set off the sprinklers.


funny how Mr Rodriquez story changed over time, isnt it?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> To collapse at free fall speed and to fall straight down and not topple requires blasting out all the huge steel columns simultaneously.  That fact is self evident.  To collapse in 6 seconds would require a speed twice as fast free as fall speed which is impossible.
> 
> The fact that both towers collapsed in 14.5 seconds (not 6 seconds) proves that all the resistance was removed.
> 
> Willie Rodriquez the head janitor was in the 2nd basement floor when there was an explosion beneath him that set off the sprinklers.








RodriguezCountingMoney.jpg (image)
Poor Willie; is that your money he's counting?


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

Intense super moderator can't deal with facts.  The fire chief's claim the tower fell in 6 seconds is impossible.  But if he was right that completely eliminates all resistance and needs a vacuum.  

How can all resistance be eliminated without exploding all the columns out of the way simultaneously.

I don't know the motive of fire chief Vincent Dunn but I know his 6 second claim is impossible and the physicist who calculated the precise time at 14.5 seconds recognized that time was slightly more than pure free fall speed.

What is your motive for wanting to believe ridiculous claims by the government and the media.  If it was only bin Laden and the 19 hi-jackers why did they confiscate the black boxes, and destroy other physical evidence?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> Intense super moderator can't deal with facts.  The fire chief's claim the tower fell in 6 seconds is impossible.  But if he was right that completely eliminates all resistance and needs a vacuum.
> 
> How can all resistance be eliminated without exploding all the columns out of the way simultaneously.
> 
> ...


actually, you are proving YOU cant deal with facts
nothing you have posted is a fact


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> Intense super moderator can't deal with facts.  The fire chief's claim the tower fell in 6 seconds is impossible.  But if he was right that completely eliminates all resistance and needs a vacuum.
> 
> How can all resistance be eliminated without exploding all the columns out of the way simultaneously.
> 
> ...



You've broken a record for jamming so many lies and half-truths into so little space.


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

What story did Willie Rodriguez change?  How do you know he changed his story?  If it changed I never heard of that and you are the first and only one to make that claim.  None of the fire fighters he helped with the master key ever called Willie a liar.


----------



## miller (Nov 5, 2010)

Be specific, what isn't a fact?  You're an outright liar.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> What story did Willie Rodriguez change?  How do you know he changed his story?  If it changed I never heard of that and you are the first and only one to make that claim.  None of the fire fighters he helped with the master key ever called Willie a liar.


in the early times, right after 9/11 he stated it was a "rumble, like the moving of heavy furniture" that changed after he met with Alex Jones to "explosions"


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> Be specific, what isn't a fact?  You're an outright liar.


yes, it does appear you are a bottomless pit of stupidity


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2010)

miller said:


> What story did Willie Rodriguez change?  How do you know he changed his story?  If it changed I never heard of that and you are the first and only one to make that claim.  None of the fire fighters he helped with the master key ever called Willie a liar.



First he reported a rumble then when the money rolled in it became a more sensational BOOM!


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > grim0187 said:
> ...



Yes, jet fuel has black smoke when it burns on its own, but when its igniting something strong enough to take down a steel skyscraper it doesnt. 

And those "morons" are people who deal with fires everyday. Their called firefighters and they know a hell of alot more then you.


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 6, 2010)

candycorn said:


> grim0187 said:
> 
> 
> > Its far easier to sit back and just accept the official story from out government.
> ...



d


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


you are a firefighter?


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > To collapse at free fall speed and to fall straight down and not topple requires blasting out all the huge steel columns simultaneously.  That fact is self evident.  To collapse in 6 seconds would require a speed twice as fast free as fall speed which is impossible.
> ...



funny how divecon likes to ignore the witnesses that corroborated Willies story


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxGB2YoGV-I[/ame]


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is where most of you draw your problems. Your so busy debunking the theories of what other people drew up instead of looking at the facts of what happened. 

Were there bombs in the building? 
Who knows. People heard explosions going off before the building collapsed. Firefighters and police, trained proffesionals who KNOW what a freaking explosion is supposed to sound like. 

How did they get there? 
Again, WHO KNOWS. Who knows HOW those buildings fell, all we know is how they DIDNT and that was deff. not with a weak ass jet fuel fire. 

Name ONE instance in history where a building or structure made of steel was brought down by fire. ONE. JUST fire. You cant because it never happened. It takes ALOT of heat to mealt steel, and while jet fuel CAN burn hot enough for it to happen, in order for the building to fall the way it did, that fuel would have had to hit EVERY structure in the entire building including the solid core in the middle. And it would have took ALOT longer for it to happen. 

You people need to realize, there is alot of disinfo out there. Peoples testimony, thermite being used, fake planes, missles, that kind of crap that discredits anyone who tries to dig deeper. 

If our government came out today and said they were complicit in the attacks, all of you would shrug your shoulders and say "oh well, the middle east still needed to be controlled anyways." 

Its sad to see how many people treat politics and world events like a damn football game, where your team always needs to win, whether it be republican, democrat, conservative, liberal, what have you. 

We were not told the entire truth of what happened on 9/11, an event that killed innocent civilians and countless members of our armed forces, and your all content with that. 

Pathetic.


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> grim0187 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Actually, I volunteer.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...


except they dont

and which one, the story he told before he met with Alex Jones, or the one after?


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



ya they do...and by your moronic response you have shown you do not even know what the testimony is


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2010)

yes, i do
but i dont believe your bullshit
try that on someone that doesnt know you better


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> Here is where most of you draw your problems. Your so busy debunking the theories of what other people drew up instead of looking at the facts of what happened.


You are so fucking wrong it isn't even funny.  

In the first place....there are very few theories ever mentioned by those who don't believe the 9/11 Commission Report and the other investigations.  Please tell us your theory...hell besides Terral's incredibly asinine account it will be the only one here.  Nobody has come up with a theory.  

The bits and pieces trotted fourth make zero sense too.  Rimjob, the poster child for abortion, says it was the Mossaad and the CIA.  Yeah..like the CIA would outsource the crime of the century?  Are you shitting me?  Instead of anybody calling out rimjob from your camp, you morons sit there and applaud such an explanation.  I mean, you want us to actually consider that?  For God's sake; why?  Does the CIA lack talent?  Get a fucking grip.  So we're supposed to consider that the CIA would take another intel agency into it's confidence and work with them to kill nearly 3,000 Americans.  Forgive us if we don't buy into such a lame theory.  



grim0187 said:


> Were there bombs in the building?
> Who knows.


Heres a note that may help you; it's poor form to accuse us of not looking at facts then come back with a "who knows" in the next paragraph.  



grim0187 said:


> People heard explosions going off before the building collapsed.
> 
> Firefighters and police, trained proffesionals who KNOW what a freaking explosion is supposed to sound like.


Explosions do not equal explosives.  If you don't believe me, put a can of Coke into your microwave.  No explosives there but you're going to have an explosion.  When something burns you get, at the very least, a popping (often called a crackling); hell, you even get one at a campfire.  In a building with numerous rooms, you'll have air expanded by heat and you're going to have explosions; like you'd have in a house fire.  Any firefighter would tell you what a freaking moron you sound like because I'm sure they know what a freaking explosion sounds like when it DOES involve explosives.



grim0187 said:


> How did they get there?
> Again, WHO KNOWS.


They were not there.  

Okay, you're new here so maybe you left your common sense on the bus.  There are 220 floors in the two towers; a demolition team would wire, liberally every other floor.  So that is 110 floors being wired for explosives.  You don't think that the 50,000 people who work in and visit the towers would have noticed anything out of place?  

You mentioned facts earlier   A jumbo jet would disloge the explosives where it hit rendering them useless.  It would have damaged the cables. Wireless transmitters wouldn't have worked (343 firefighters died because there wireless comm didn't work).  The charges would have been found in the rubble.  The facts are that none were found.  



grim0187 said:


> Who knows HOW those buildings fell, all we know is how they DIDNT and that was deff. not with a weak ass jet fuel fire.


We know exactly how the buildings fell.  Its well documented; a progressive collapse. 



grim0187 said:


> Name ONE instance in history where a building or structure made of steel was brought down by fire. ONE. JUST fire. You cant because it never happened.


It happened twice on 9/11. 



grim0187 said:


> It takes ALOT of heat to mealt steel, and while jet fuel CAN burn hot enough for it to happen, in order for the building to fall the way it did, that fuel would have had to hit EVERY structure in the entire building including the solid core in the middle. And it would have took ALOT longer for it to happen.


Are you really that stupid?  First of all it's melt, not mealt.  Secondly nobody ever said the steel melted.  Thirdly, jet fuel doesn't get hot enough to melt steel.  It does get hot enough to weaken the structure.  The plates connecting the floors to the outside wall gave way under the pressure of bowing trusses.  That is why the building collapsed.  



grim0187 said:


> You people need to realize, there is alot of disinfo out there.


And people like you are the ones shoveling it.



grim0187 said:


> Peoples testimony, thermite being used, fake planes, missles, that kind of crap that discredits anyone who tries to dig deeper.


Pot meet kettle.



grim0187 said:


> If our government came out today and said they were complicit in the attacks, all of you would shrug your shoulders and say "oh well, the middle east still needed to be controlled anyways."


Now you're just being retarded.



grim0187 said:


> Its sad to see how many people treat politics and world events like a damn football game, where your team always needs to win, whether it be republican, democrat, conservative, liberal, what have you.


You'd probably find that the persons who endorse the 9/11 Commission Report are from the whole spectrum of political thought.  The good Sergeant Ollie is, I think, a tea party supporter.  I think Rightwinger is, well a Right Winger.  Toro and I don't agree on much. You wouldn't catch me dead near a tea party rally and I think George Bush Jr. did despicable things during his Presidency especially where Pat Tillman was involved.  You don't know shit pal.  



grim0187 said:


> We were not told the entire truth of what happened on 9/11, an event that killed innocent civilians and countless members of our armed forces, and your all content with that.
> 
> Pathetic.



Again, you don't know shit.  Just go the fuck away.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

> *We know* exactly how the buildings fell.  Its well documented; a progressive collapse.





We know ?...well clearly you do not know.. the twin towers fell in a _"global collapse" _according to NIST it was the wtc 7 that NIST determined to be a _"progressive collapse"_


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

The only people that believe these crazy 9/11 conspiracy theories are either mentally disturbed or really fucking stupid.  Every one of these whacky conspiracy theories have been debunked hundreds of times over.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> The only people that believe these crazy 9/11 conspiracy theories are either mentally disturbed or really fucking stupid.  Every one of these whacky conspiracy theories have been debunked hundreds of times over.



these people are neither mentally disturbed or stupid and you have debunked nothing and you are most certainly another uninformed buffoon that does not even know the details of the official theories  or how they were determined 



Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> these people are neither mentally disturbed or stupid and you have debunked nothing and you are most certainly another uninformed buffoon that does not even know the details of the official theories  or how they were determined



Sorry, brother.  The Truthers are morons.  Everything that these methane-breathers have dreamed up has been thoroughly and scientifically debunked 100%.  There are no unanswered questions.

People that believe 9/11 was a conspiracy theory are just as laughable as Holocaust deniers.  They're in the same moon landing hoax/Bigfoot/Loch Ness Monster/UFO/Bermuda Triangle crowd.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > these people are neither mentally disturbed or stupid and you have debunked nothing and you are most certainly another uninformed buffoon that does not even know the details of the official theories  or how they were determined
> ...



your argument is so weak you need to invoke holocaust denial and bigfoot as smoke screen and can not name one item that has been thoughtfully scientifically debunked...not one


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> your argument is so weak you need to invoke holocaust denial and bigfoot as smoke screen and can not name one item that has been thoughtfully scientifically debunked...not one



Quit watching 'Loose Change' and read a book.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > your argument is so weak you need to invoke holocaust denial and bigfoot as smoke screen and can not name one item that has been thoughtfully scientifically debunked...not one
> ...



another completely empty statement.. another strawman...he pretends he has  read the NIST report or 9/11 commission report.. but he most certainly has not


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 6, 2010)

candycorn said:


> grim0187 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is where most of you draw your problems. Your so busy debunking the theories of what other people drew up instead of looking at the facts of what happened.
> ...



d


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 6, 2010)

I find it amusing how badly some people want to believe that our government is too incompetent or stupid to make something like this a reality. 

And when pressed they sling insults and resort to covering their ears. 

Why is it so hard to comprehend that a government could attack its own people for gain? It HAS happened before in history, why are we any different?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 6, 2010)

miller said:


> Collapsing in 8 seconds is impossible because a free fall drop takes 12 seconds.  The towers dropped in 14.5 seconds and Building 7 dropped in 6.5 seconds.



are you as complete fucking moron or did you intentionally just debunk yourself? 

you list FACTS (that arent true, of course) and one of the facts claims the towers fell at free fall speed. 

next you claim the towers fell slower than free fall speed.

yes sir, that qualifies you to be a complete fucking moron.


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Collapsing in 8 seconds is impossible because a free fall drop takes 12 seconds.  The towers dropped in 14.5 seconds and Building 7 dropped in 6.5 seconds.
> ...



Regardless of the calculations of what free fall speed is, or if they fell at free fall speed, we all saw how they fell. 

They fell pretty damn fast. You would think a building with supposedly massive interior structure damage would collapse not in on itself but toward the side of the weakest point. 

The buildings are designed not to fall in fire or plane crash, but IF they did, the damged part would fall in but the rest of the bulding would remain standing. 

All three towers crumbled into DUST with NO trace of floor left period. Fire did not do that. 

You people seem to get very angry when someone posts either a theory or anything related to 9/11 that isnt supportive of the official story. Insults and "get the fuck out" are common in you guys' vocabulary. Are you all THAT close minded? This is the conspriacy theory area. Are we not entitled to post our theories and have a logical discussion or debate about them without getting e-tough? 

If you dont buy the theory, thats fine. But why personally attack the person for posting it? It just makes you out to be a foaming at the mouth crazy loon that you claim other people to be.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 6, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...





thanks for chiming in, jackass, but how does any of the above stupid comment change the fact that he first claimed the building fell at free fall speed and then claimed it fell slower that free fall speed? 



grim0187 said:


> They fell pretty damn fast.


thanks for your extremely astute observation.



grim0187 said:


> You would think a building with supposedly massive interior structure damage would collapse not in on itself but toward the side of the weakest point.


no i wouldnt think that. i'm not a fucking moron. i know know gravity pulls things DOWN and not sideways. 



grim0187 said:


> The buildings are designed not to fall in fire or plane crash, but IF they did, the damged part would fall in but the rest of the bulding would remain standing.


the series of events that day prove you wrong.



grim0187 said:


> All three towers crumbled into DUST with NO trace of floor left period. Fire did not do that.


and who exactly is claiming fire crumbled the floors?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 6, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> Its far easier to sit back and just accept the official story from out government.
> 
> I mean, its not like they would ever lie to us to achieve their own ends, right?
> 
> ...





I, for one, will do just that. My evil midget theory makes a lot more sense than any of you looney and crazy twoofers have come up with.

On top of that, I love the USA and shamelessly admit to a deep seated belief in our form of government.  If "Uncle Sam" has succeeded in anything due to any action I have taken, I am both pleased and proud of it.

Thanks for showing your true USA hating colors so soon after joining us on the board. You have reinforced my belief that twoofers are treasonous at heart.


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 6, 2010)

lmao. 

Okay. You guys are a riot. One of you actually said, even if our government came out and admitted complicity, you would still blindly support them. I cant even put it better then that.  

You guys keep bending over and taking. Let me know how that works out for ya.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 6, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> lmao.
> 
> Okay. You guys are a riot. One of you actually said, even if our government came out and admitted complicity, you would still blindly support them. I cant even put it better then that.
> 
> You guys keep bending over and taking. Let me know how that works out for ya.



The treasonous twoofers blindly support anything negative conspiracy theory about the US government. This, even when proven repeatedly that the leaders of the movement are perpetuating propaganda and lies against the US government while making millions from the sale of books, dvds and media appearances.

Who are the real dupes in this scenario?


Let me know how it works out for you when you end up here;
The Texas Department of State Health Services - Terrell State Hospital


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> Of course...


Glad you agree with me on that obvious point.


grim0187 said:


> There are ALOT of theorys floating around out there, both from the MIHOP and the LIHOP side of things. Alot of it is disinfo pursposfully put out to discredit any kind of actuall independant investigation. I dont have a theory as to HOW it happened. I just know how it didnt.


Okay, I'll bite, tell us what is INCORRECT about what the government said.  Not what you wish they said, not what they didn't say.  Quote a government report that you claim is inaccurate and then supply us with the truth.  Betcha can't.  

There are no theories (not theorys) out there that take us from morning to night on this.  You pussies are too scared to take a stand.



grim0187 said:


> I dont think the CIA had anything to do with it either. But seriously dont underestimate them.



Oh....

Five seconds later you write this:



> Why is it so hard to comprehend that a government could attack its own people for gain? It HAS happened before in history, why are we any different?



So the Government "did it" according to you but you don't think the CIA had anything to do with it.  Gee, you are one miserably stupid dickweed.  



grim0187 said:


> Okay. So the fire just exploded on its own without igniting anything. Fare enough, it CAN happen. But enough to destroy a lobby and blow debris out strong enough to IMPLAE itself into other buildings blocks away? No. Sorry, but a heat explosion is not powerfull enough to do that.


Never said the heat did that dipshit.

When an estimated 28,000 TONS of the upper part of a building comes crashing down on a structure, it is going to apply force to the beams and columns below it.  Unless it is hitting top-dead center, the beam or column will be moved one way or the other.  Very often that meant hitting an end of the lateral beam.  So when you hit one side of a beam without hitting the other at the same precise time, what happens.  Think about the people you watch on see-saws, one side goes down and the other goes up.  There is your ejection catalyst.

Secondarily, the way the towers fell with the sagging beams caused the exterior to bow inward.  Once the sagging portion hit a critical mass, the edge joints gave way; sending them out like a slingshot.  



grim0187 said:


> I dont really care how new I am.


We both know you're a sock.  Be a man and admit it.



grim0187 said:


> Its a forum, not a damn secret club.


Yes it is.  The black crow flies at midnight to my fellow clubmembers.  Post 663-8  *Huah!*

Sorry, protocal ya know.



grim0187 said:


> Anyone can come in and post, you dont have anymore credibility because youve been here longer.
> [/quoute]
> Oh my dear child, you are so glib.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Nov 6, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> lmao.
> 
> Okay. You guys are a riot. One of you actually said, even if our government came out and admitted complicity, you would still blindly support them. I cant even put it better then that.
> 
> You guys keep bending over and taking. Let me know how that works out for ya.



No.  If there was compelling evidence that the government did it, I'd support the truthers.  I have no love for Bush and Cheney.  But the overwhelming evidence is that they are wrong.

I'd say the same thing about the truthers - it wouldn't matter how much evidence one places before them, they won't change their minds.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



Fine post your theory...oh yeah, you don't have a theory. Its okay, none of you pussies have the backbone to post one.  

Insinuating that the government was behind 9/11 tends to rile people; especially when you have zilch in the way of evidence.  

I don't discount evidence; I discount mindless innuendo and totally phony stories made up to look like evidence.  Everything terral posts will show you exactly what we're talking about concerning the latter.  The former is your stock and trade.


----------



## miller (Nov 6, 2010)

Evidence and facts don't ever matter to either delusional or brainwashed people.  There is a huge difference between delusional people and brainwashed people.  A delusion is a mental defect that is impossible to cure because the patient can't reason.  The brainwashed person is only temporarily rendered delusional.  When the brainwashed decides to honestly consider that they might be brainwashed they can and will be cured immediately.

The symptoms of brainwashing are outright stupid statements.  It would be difficult and almost impossible to actually find people who are actually that stupid as the brainwashed person sounds.  Of course there is no way to reverse a complete imbecile.  They are retarded to the point that they can barely learn anything.  

The brainwashed victims completely ignore any of the facts.  That is exactly what has happened in this case.  There is no possibility to have any reasonable argument or disagreement with the victims.  Their minds have been locked into the propaganda.  That's exactly how the Nazis were able to convince the German people to accept the weird, peculiar, outright crazy behavior of Adolph Hitler who told the German people that they were uniquely exceptional.

America does exactly the same thing over and over again.  Its called racism.  Of course the racists always deny they are racists except for the outright Aryan Brotherhood, KKK, and neo Nazis.  There are a huge number of Black racists too.  The simple fact that more than 90% of American Blacks voted for OBAMA is because they are racists.

You hear from white people that there was a giant achievement by America because America elected a Black president.  Its no different than having Jackie Robinson finally becoming the first Black major league player.  The difference that Jackie Robinson was a spectacular player and Obama is a common idiot and a liar.  Of course Obama is very likable and has a very pleasant smile so its hard to see his bizarre judgment.

When Obama refused to join the impeachment of Bush that was a glaring sign for me that Obama could never be trusted.  When Obama completely ignored Hillary's crazy lie that she had been shot at while leaving her plane in Bosnia that indicated his stupid judgment and his complete lack of character.  

Unfortunately that same lack of character is very prevalent by most Americans.  It is inconceivable that when the propaganda media ignored the Bosnia issue the American people went merrily brainwashed on their way.  The idea that Hillary is a brilliant politician who decided that people would elect her to be president because she was so brave in Bosnia is ridiculous.  Even if she was really brave in Bosnia how does that bravery become a reason to choose her to be president?  It doesn't.

Even the Hillary haters never pursued her spectacularly stupid lie about her bravery theory and Obama appointed her to be Secretary of State.  In complete contrast to the media conspiracy (they didn't all do the same exact thing by coincidence) of ignoring the crazy liar they went on a tirade about Reverend Wright.  

I'll never forget being at my best friend's home when his racist son came there and announced the demise of Obama was going to be Reverend Wright.  Until that moment I had never heard of Reverend Wright but I said, "We'll see."  As we all now know Reverend Wright completely dominated the news and I saw another sign about Obama who finally ditched his Reverend of 20 years.  How can it be possible there is even one American who adamantly believes that Obama is a Muslim when he spent 20 years going to Reverend Wright's church?

There are gigantic reasons and evidence to conclude that Obama has been a disaster for our nation, being a Muslim or being born in a foreign country are outright false but the screwball American nitwits completely ignore the disastrous decision to appoint the same people who destroyed our banking system and our economy.  Obama told Jon Stewart on the Daily Show, "Larry did a heck of a job."

Why don't the Republicans point directly at Bernanke, Geithner, and Hillary as the cause for the demise of America?  They are directly responsible for the continuation of the wars, the deficit, the jobless, and the foreclosures ejecting millions of American families into the streets.  The media never covers the massive bust ups of families and their kids who are being separated from their parents after they are thrown into the street.

All the Republicans ever say is that the bush tax cuts for all the people who earn more than $250,000 need to be extended.  That's the direct source for their bribes.  The kickback is their adamant protection for the Bush tax cuts for the privileged rich.

The registered independents voted in 6 more Republican Senators and 60 more Republican House seats.  The independents can't form a 3rd party because they are brainwashed.  They can only vote for either Republicans or Democrats even though they registered independent.  That is completely irrational.


----------



## grim0187 (Nov 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> grim0187 said:
> 
> 
> > lmao.
> ...



Wow, you pigeon hole people all the time? 

Who said I was a "twoofer" or that I believe in any theory? 

All I believe is that the official story is a lie. Thats it. Whether our government did it or let it happen or was just too stupid, they didnt tell us the truth and that puts suspicion on them.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > grim0187 said:
> ...



*curvelight alert!!!*​


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2010)

miller said:


> Evidence and facts don't ever matter to either delusional or brainwashed people.  There is a huge difference between delusional people and brainwashed people.  A delusion is a mental defect that is impossible to cure because the patient can't reason.  The brainwashed person is only temporarily rendered delusional.  When the brainwashed decides to honestly consider that they might be brainwashed they can and will be cured immediately.
> 
> The symptoms of brainwashing are outright stupid statements.  It would be difficult and almost impossible to actually find people who are actually that stupid as the brainwashed person sounds.  Of course there is no way to reverse a complete imbecile.  They are retarded to the point that they can barely learn anything.
> 
> ...



*This is a 9/11 forum.  Start another thread that we all can ignore please.

K? thx bye.

Cordially,*
*
Candy R. Corn
Member, The Ruling Elite since '77*


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe the ones behind the 9/11 attack were the ones responsible for the missing crew aboard the Mary Celeste.

Or ninjas.  Can't rule out ninjas.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 6, 2010)

candycorn said:


> grim0187 said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Damn, sure sounds that way doesn't it.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > grim0187 said:
> ...



He stopped posting after I said that and he can't spell "independent" correctly either.  We'll see if it pans out but right now, I think they're twins.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Maybe the ones behind the 9/11 attack were the ones responsible for the missing crew aboard the Mary Celeste.
> 
> Or ninjas.  Can't rule out ninjas.



maybe you are a simple minded man


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> maybe you are a simple minded man



Simple minded people believe things that have been scientifically debunked.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > maybe you are a simple minded man
> ...



nothing has been scientifically debunked that  just your empty claim.. your entire scientific understanding of 9/11 consist of popular mechanics and 30 sec sound bites just admit it


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter,
    Eots and crew do not believe in science or photos or any physical evidence such as DNA if it doesn't fit their own little theories of what happened on 9-11-01. Doesn't matter how many times we show them they are wrong, they simply cannot believe it. Get used to it.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Shooter,
> Eots and crew do not believe in science or photos or any physical evidence such as DNA if it doesn't fit their own little theories of what happened on 9-11-01. Doesn't matter how many times we show them they are wrong, they simply cannot believe it. Get used to it.



photos of what ? whose dna where ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 6, 2010)

See?


----------



## Liability (Nov 6, 2010)

"The buildings fell at free fall speed!"

_Sound the alarums, sirrah!_

Except, the buildings did not fall at free fall speeds.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> See?



see what ? how incredible vague and unspecific you are ?


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Liability said:


> "The buildings fell at free fall speed!"
> 
> _Sound the alarums, sirrah!_
> 
> Except, the buildings did not fall at free fall speeds.



nist admits free fall


----------



## elvis (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shooter,
> ...



Alex Jones'.... in your mouth.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 6, 2010)

I do not recall seeing where any official investigation said that any of the buildings fell at freefall speeds.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

elvis said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



candycorns up your ass ??


----------



## Liability (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > "The buildings fell at free fall speed!"
> ...



Nonsense.   You really need to stop making shit up, id-eots.

What NIST *approximated* constituted free fall for 8 stories of the collapse of a much much larger building.  

Overall, as noted on p.45 and p. 697 found in THIS link, they "found" that the collapse was roughly 40% slower than "free fall."  TPF: NIST Admitted WTC-7 Accelerated at Freefall Speed


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2010)

miller said:


> Evidence and facts don't ever matter to either delusional or brainwashed people.


thats you troofer morons to a T


----------



## elvis (Nov 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence and facts don't ever matter to either delusional or brainwashed people.
> ...



damnit.  I was hoping he'd use magenta.


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Stage 1 (0 to 1.75 seconds): acceleration less than that of gravity (i.e., slower than free fall).
*Stage 2 (1.75 to 4.0 seconds): gravitational acceleration (free fall)*
Stage 3 (4.0 to 5.4 seconds): decreased acceleration, again less than that of gravity

Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation


----------



## Liability (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> Stage 1 (0 to 1.75 seconds): acceleration less than that of gravity (i.e., slower than free fall).
> *Stage 2 (1.75 to 4.0 seconds): gravitational acceleration (free fall)*
> Stage 3 (4.0 to 5.4 seconds): decreased acceleration, again less than that of gravity
> 
> Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation



Ah.  You *can* be compelled to be honest.  You might yet make progress.  Doutful.  But possible!  

Only in stage "2" do the *approximations* come to roughly free fall.

*Overall*, the speed of the collapse was roughly 40% *slower* than free fall.  

Thanks for playing, id-eots.  You are dismissed.  Now go stand in the corner, dumbass.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Shooter,
> Eots and crew do not believe in science or photos or any physical evidence such as DNA if it doesn't fit their own little theories of what happened on 9-11-01. Doesn't matter how many times we show them they are wrong, they simply cannot believe it. Get used to it.



It took me all of 5 minutes of reading this thread to determine that.  Unfortunately there are always going to be those who believe in these crazy conspiracy theories.  They're as bad as Holocaust Deniers.  

Every possible 9/11 conspiracy theory has been thoroughly and completely debunked.  There are absolutely no unanswered questions.

It is entertaining to watch them spew forth nonsense that we all know is false.  It's sort of like how we all turn and look at a car wreck on the side of the road as we pass by.  It's sad and tragic but you can't help look.

Circus freak show.  That's all this thread is.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

I know this will fall on deaf ears but those who have an IQ north of Forrest Gump will see and understand.

Here's a good video showing how the fires caused the towers to collapse and debunks the controlled demolition theory.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXxynEDpwrA[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> I know this will fall on deaf ears but those who have an IQ north of Forrest Gump will see and understand.
> 
> Here's a good video showing how the fires caused the towers to collapse and debunks the controlled demolition theory.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXxynEDpwrA



lol..this video does none of that. however it does highlight the level of ignorance and misinformation you are operating under


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> lol..this video does none of that. however it does highlight the level of ignorance and misinformation you are operating under



Sorry.  You lose.

Intelligence - 1

Eots and the Truthers - 0



Let's move on.  Here's a video that debunks your freefall theory.

Intelligence - 2

Eot and the Truthers - 0

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLShZOvxVe4[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Shooter,
> ...



and some of us are totally amused by it........although at times I do feel a little guilty about tormenting the feeble-minded, not often, but sometimes.

Now if agent chri$$y was here he would tell you that your text is party to treason and call you a disinformation agent, unless of course you believe his concrete core hoax.


enjoy the show.....


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng &#8211; Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Cente*r.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the N*ASA Exceptional Service Award *and the *Presidential Meritorious Rank Award *in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in *"Who's Who in Science and Engineering"* 1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:


*"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Cente*r]."  AE911Truth.org


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,300 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition


*
Capt. Edgar Mitchell, U.S. Navy (ret), BS Industrial Management, BS Aeronautical Engineering, Doctor of Science, Aeronautics and Astronautics from MIT &#8211; Pilot and Astronaut.  Sixth man to walk on the moon (Apollo 14 mission)*.  Patrol bomber and attack plane pilot, U.S. Navy.  Test Pilot, Air Test and Evaluation Squadron 5 (VX-5).  Chief of Project Management Division, Navy Field Office for the Manned Orbiting Laboratory Project.  Graduated first in his class from the Aerospace Research Pilot School, and served as an instructor there.  Recipient of many awards and honors including the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the USN Distinguished Medal and three NASA Group Achievement Awards. Inducted to the Space Hall of Fame in 1979 and the Astronaut Hall of Fame in 1998.  Recipient of honorary doctorates in engineering from New Mexico State University, the University of Akron, Carnegie Mellon University, and a ScD from Embry-Riddle University.  Founder of the Institute of Noetic Sciences.
Endorser of and proposed Commissioner of a New Investigation into 9/11 as described in the New York City Ballot Initiative 11/08: "Petition to Create a NYC Independent Commission with Subpoena Power to Conduct a Comprehensive and Fact-Driven Investigation of All Relevant Aspects of the Tragic Events of September 11, 2001 and Issue a Report.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 6, 2010)

from;
Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition - Free Fall

"One of the more absurd arguments is the idea that there was a "Pyroclastic flow" during the collapse. This is easily debunked. You will note not one person was poached at ground zero. Pyroclastic flows are a minimum of 100C, or 212F.

    The gas is usually at a temperature of 100-800 degrees Celsius. The flows normally hug the ground and travel downhill under gravity, their speed depending upon the gradient of the slope and the size of the flow.

Pyroclastic flow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not ONE person, even the ones trapped INSIDE the towers, complained of dusty air burning their skin. Trees were left green next to the towers. Paper floated around ground zero without being burned"


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

Let's proceed with the debunking with the "Stand down" order.

Intelligence - 3

Eots and the Truthers - 0

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xjBbqRJT7Q[/ame]


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's a vidoe debunking the thermite claim so many truthers love to point to.

Intelligence - 4

Eots and the Truthers - 0

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWpC_1WP8do&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

Now let's debunk the silly notion of the towers being destroyed by explosives.

Intelligence - 5

Eots and the Truthers - 0

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tacYjsS-g6k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Now let's debunk the silly notion of the towers being destroyed by explosives.
> 
> Intelligence - 5
> 
> ...


it must have been that super secret silent explosives


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> [it must have been that super secret silent explosives



Affirmative.  That's the hysterical part about the explosives theory.  

1. No one saw anyone laying wires and explosives in the WTCs.  None.  In real life hundreds of people would have saw people laying that much wiring and charges.

2.  No one heard any explosions when the towers fell.  Explosions that implode buildings are *L-O-U-D*.  Would have heard it for many city blocks.  But strangely enough no one heard anything and even in the videos where the cameras were right near the towers you can't hear *anything.*

3. No traces of explosives were found in the rubble.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 6, 2010)

your just trying to confuse ideots with evidence.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

Have any of you heard the conspiracy theories surrounding the pilot of Flight 77?  It's absolutely sick and disgusting.  Loose Change claims he was a terrorist and involved in the plot.

Loose Change and all these other moonbats are ridiculous.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Have any of you heard the conspiracy theories surrounding the pilot of Flight 77?  It's absolutely sick and disgusting.  Loose Change claims he was a terrorist and involved in the plot.
> 
> Loose Change and all these other moonbats are ridiculous.


i blame Reagan, wasn't it him that reduced the funding to keep the mentally insane in asylums?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 6, 2010)

I blame Jung and Freud, before they came along we just used the mentally ill as slaves or targets.....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's the old "First time in history" nonsense truthers babble about.

Intelligence - 6 

Rots and the Truthers - 0

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MRSr1MnFuk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Here's the old "First time in history" nonsense truthers babble about.
> 
> Intelligence - 6
> 
> ...



lol ..what a fucking clown.. once again the debwunker is indirect  contradiction with the NIST report that clearly states it is the first known instance of a collapse of a steel framed hi-rise collapsing primarily due to fire... idiot boy


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Now let's debunk the silly notion of the towers being destroyed by explosives.
> 
> Intelligence - 5
> 
> ...



there are many first responder reports of massive explosions and audio of explosions your statement is completely untrue and uniformed


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Now let's debunk the silly notion of the towers being destroyed by explosives.
> ...


explosive sounds HOURS before are not evidence of an explosive charge for demolition


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> there are many first responder reports of massive explosions and audio of explosions your statement is completely untrue and uniformed



Negative.  See, the problem with your theory is we've all seen the video and audio of the towers falling and *not once* in any of the many videos do you hear explosions going off.  In fact I'd love for you to link a video where you can hear this giant explosion.  Go ahead.  I'll wait.

While you're emailing Loose Change to ask how you ahould respond I'll add this.  The explosions used to implode buildings can be heard from *many many* blocks away.  It's an *unmistakable* sound.  It surly wouldn't be something only a few select responders would have heard.  *Everyone* within many blocks would have heard it.

Now where's that video with the explosion noise?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > there are many first responder reports of massive explosions and audio of explosions your statement is completely untrue and uniformed
> ...


and the explosion come shortly before, not hours before or during the collapse


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-qyieNXOKQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 6, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LO5V2CJpzI[/ame]


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, and I can post video of someone saying they saw UFOs.  Doesn't mean it's true.

Do you or don't you have a video where you hear this "explosion"?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2010)

eots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-qyieNXOKQ&feature=related


did you notice not ONE of them said they were "explosives"


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Yeah, and I can post video of someone saying they saw UFOs.  Doesn't mean it's true.
> 
> Do you or don't you have a video where you hear this "explosion"?



Of course he doesn't! But he "knows" it exists, and that should be enough to convince even the most skeptical. 

Anyone who isn't convinced is just a dumb sheep.....


----------



## miller (Nov 6, 2010)

I love that idea.  As a matter of fact that is a fantastic question.

The sounds of those explosions had to be picked up by every media reporter who had a microphone.  The problem with that is the Media has completely conspired to mislead all the rest of us to protect Bush.  I FORGOT, ONLY WACKOS LIKE ME BELIEVE THERE ARE CONSPIRACIES.

On Monday when my computer guru is available I am going to post pictures for all of you to see.  That is the best I can do.  But after you plainly see the explosions, maybe we can jointly email as many media people as we have email addresses and ask them to produce the videos with sound they got on 911.

I have dozens of media addresses. I have Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly, Joe Scarborough, Chris Mathews, Cilizza, all the CNBC people, and dozens more.  They'd shit if they got 25,777 emails from every member of this forum asking for the video tapes on 911 so we can all hear the explosions.

I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M DOING WRONG BUT WHEN I PASTE THE LINK TO THE PICTURES IT DOESN'T WORK.  I'M STUPID.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 6, 2010)

miller said:


> I FORGOT, ONLY WACKOS LIKE ME BELIEVE THERE ARE CONSPIRACIES.
> 
> 
> NOTE:
> ...


 

Is this the message anyone else saw?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 6, 2010)

miller said:


> The sounds of those explosions had to be picked up by every media reporter who had a microphone.  The problem with that is the Media has completely conspired to mislead all the rest of us to protect Bush.




So you're using a conspiracy theory to explain a conspiracy theory.  Got it.

Like I said.  If there were explosions every video of the towers falling would have a distinct sound.  I have seen countless videos of the towers falling and not one has the sound of an explosion preceeding it.




> On Monday when my computer guru is available I am going to post pictures for all of you to see.



Forget the pictures.  Post a video where you hear the distinct noise of explosions.  That will suffice.



> I'M STUPID.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



You said it.  Not me.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2010)

miller said:


> I love that idea.  As a matter of fact that is a fantastic question.
> 
> The sounds of those explosions had to be picked up by every media reporter who had a microphone.  The problem with that is the Media has completely conspired to mislead all the rest of us to protect Bush.  I FORGOT, ONLY WACKOS LIKE ME BELIEVE THERE ARE CONSPIRACIES.
> 
> ...



Do we need to call someone.  This guy really needs help.


----------



## the machine rag (Nov 6, 2010)

candycorn said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > 10) Some person had to have detonated the explosives.  That person had to know there were thousands of people including the first responders in the north and south towers.  No people were killed in Building 7.
> ...



Indeed...We are now expected to believe that arguably the most inept and incompetent US administration in history who couldn't convince the world that Saddam had in his possession all of those non-existent WMDs, were simultaneously the same government who were apparently able to involve thousands of people in the most elaborate cover-up in history.


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

the machine rag said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



why would it be necessary to convince the world of anything ? how did the lack of wmds cause any problems ? clearly it did not


----------



## Fizz (Nov 7, 2010)

miller said:


> The sounds of those explosions had to be picked up by every media reporter who had a microphone.  The problem with that is the Media has completely conspired to mislead all the rest of us to protect Bush.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> the machine rag said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed...We are now expected to believe that arguably the most inept and incompetent US administration in history who couldn't convince the world that Saddam had in his possession all of those non-existent WMDs, were simultaneously the same government who were apparently able to involve thousands of people in the most elaborate cover-up in history.
> ...



how did the existence of towers cause any problems? clearly they did not.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 7, 2010)

where are the explosions?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGI33HsiCc[/ame]

watch the corner of the building buckle with NO EXPLOSIONS.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBYnUyx4kw8[/ame]

this is what REAL building demolitions sound like. do you hear any similarity at all?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79sJ1bMR6VQ[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

NIST  claimed a blast "as loud as a shotgun" would be heard but no person and no audio should such a sound occurred and this is not true


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> NIST  claimed a blast "as loud as a shotgun" would be heard but no person and no audio should such a sound occurred and this is not true


then post the video(your good at that) that has such a sound anywhere near the time of the collapse of ANY of the buildings


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STbD9XMCOho[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STbD9XMCOho


he's LYING
you fucking moron

still no evidence of loud explosions near the time of collapse


----------



## Fizz (Nov 7, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> still no evidence of loud explosions near the time of collapse



one of the most video recorded events in history and not a single explosive demolition caught on tape. 

yet these stupid fuckers want to argue that explosive demolitions were used.


----------



## miller (Nov 7, 2010)

Are these fire fighters all hallucinating?

There are 118 statements but I'm just showing a few.

Rich Banaciski -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 22]
We were there I don't know, maybe 10, 15 minutes and then I just remember there was just an explosion. It seemed like on television they blow up these buildings. It seemed like it was going all the way around like a belt, all these explosions.
Interview, 12/06/01, New York Times

Brian Becker -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Engine 28]
So I think that the building was really kind of starting to melt. We were -- like, the melt down was beginning. The collapse hadn't begun, but it was not a fire any more up there. It was like -- it was like that -- like smoke explosion on a tremendous scale going on up there.
Interview, 10/09/01, New York Times

Greg Brady -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.) [Battalion 6]
We were standing underneath and Captain Stone was speaking again. We heard -- I heard 3 loud explosions. I look up and the north tower is coming down now, 1 World Trade Center.
...
We were standing in a circle in the middle of West Street. They were talking about what was going on. At that time, when I heard the 3 loud explosions, I started running west on Vesey Street towards the water. At that time, I couldn't run fast enough. The debris caught up with me, knocked my helmet off.
Interview, , New York Times

Timothy Burke -- Firefigter (F.D.N.Y.) [Engine 202]
Then the building popped, lower than the fire, which I learned was I guess, the aviation fuel fell into the pit, and whatever floor it fell on heated up really bad and that's why it popped at that floor. That's the rumor I heard. But it seemed like I was going oh, my god, there is a secondary device because the way the building popped. I thought it was an explosion.
Interview, 01/22/02, New York Times

Ed Cachia -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Engine 53]
It actually gave at a lower floor, not the floor where the plane hit, because we originally had thought there was like an internal detonation explosives because it went in succession, boom, boom, boom, boom, and then the tower came down. With that everybody was just stunned for a second or two, looking at the tower coming down.
Interview, 12/06/05, New York Times

Frank Campagna -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 11]
There was nobody in the intersection, nobody in the streets in general, everyone just saying come on, keeping coming, keep coming. That's when [the North Tower] went. I looked back. You see three explosions and then the whole thing coming down. I turned my head and everybody was scattering. From there I don't know who was who. I don't even know where my guys went. None of us knew where each other were at at that point in time.
Interview, 12/04/01, New York Times

Craig Carlsen -- Firefighter (F.D.N.Y.) [Ladder 8]
I guess about three minutes later you just heard explosions coming from building two, the south tower. It seemed like it took forever, but there were about ten explosions. At the time I didn't realize what it was. We realized later after talking and finding out that it was the floors collapsing to where the plane had hit.
...
You did hear the explosions [when the North Tower came down]. Of course after the first one -- the first one was pretty much looking at in like in awe. You didn't realize that this was really happening because you kind of just stood there and you didn't react as fast as you thought you were going to. The second one coming down, you knew the explosions. Now you're very familiar with it.
Interview, 01/25/02, New York Times

Jason Charles -- E.M.T. (E.M.S.)
I grabbed her and the Lieutenant picked her up by the legs and we start walking over slowly to the curb, and then I heard an explosion from up, from up above, and I froze and I was like, oh, s___, I'm dead because I thought the debris was going to hit me in the head and that was it.
Then everybody stops and looks at the building and they they take off. The Lieutenant dropped her legs and ran. The triage center, everybody who was sitting there hurt and, oh, you know, help me, they got up and and everybody together got up and ran. I looked at them like why are they running? I look over my shoulder and I says, oh, s___, and then I turned around and looked up and that's when I saw the tower coming down.
...
North Tower:
We start walking back there and then I heard a ground level explosion and I'm like holy s___, and then you heard that twisting metal wreckage again. Then I said s___ and everybody started running and I started running behind them, and we get to the door.
Interview, 01/23/02, New York Times


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

miller said:


> Are these fire fighters all hallucinating?
> 
> There are 118 statements but I'm just showing a few.
> 
> ...


some are just plain wrong, others are taken out of context


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STbD9XMCOho
> ...



no  NIST is lying when they say no one reported any such sounds


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 7, 2010)

And still no audio available.....


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> And still no audio available.....



 you have heard audio but you like to pretend it would have  to sound like a typical controlled demolition and like to ignore the fact NIST did not state "no typical controlled demolition explosions were heard or reported"..they say "no explosions were heard or reported" and the fact NIST concedes  if building fell for the reasons nist claims it did.. a  single explosion could also initiate a collapse


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And still no audio available.....
> ...


and here you are again, arguing MINUTIA
the NIST didnt have to say that specifically for it to have MEANT just that
they were dealing with the actual collapse
and there were no explosions reported or recorded at any time relating to the collapse


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And still no audio available.....
> ...




A single explosion would not (Make that could not) have done the damage that hours long raging fires did.


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



bullshit..this is supposed to a a precise a scientific report and explosions were reported at the time of the collapse


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

no reports of explosions anywhere NEAR the times of collapse of ANY of the three buildings
they were all way before


----------



## miller (Nov 7, 2010)

[FONT="Arial Black[SIZE="2"]"]Evidence and facts never matter to delusional or brainwashed people.  There is a huge difference between delusional people and brainwashed people.  A delusion is a mental defect that is impossible to cure because the patient can't reason.  The brainwashed person is only temporarily rendered delusional.  If the brainwashed decide to honestly consider that they might be brainwashed they can and will be cured immediately if they examine their irrational, self conflicting ideas and statements.

Do you want to go through life believing ridiculous nonsense?  Do you want America, your home, to be destroyed by the government you keep electing?  Cant you understand the bribe kickback system they tell you is protected by free speech -- keeps victimizing you and all those except the PRIVILEGED ELITE?  Cant you understand that all the assholes in America who send $50 to politicians are being used to make the system seem legit?  Is the entire country the land of simpletons or are they brainwashed by the propaganda?
The symptoms of brainwashing are outright stupid statements.  It would be impossible to actually find people who are actually that stupid as the brainwashed person sounds.  To get a clear view of crazy, bizarre, stupid comments watch Jon Stewart.  Jon can be watched by going to THE DAILY SHOW website.  Jon is making a fortune entertaining about 3,000,000 people.  He never paraphrases his victims; he uses their own taped statements.  His victims are the most prominent, powerful people who rule America; they are never average knuckleheads who are used by Jay Leno.

Brainwashed victims completely ignore any of the facts.  That is exactly what has happened in this case.  There is no possibility to have any reasonable argument or disagreement with the victims.  Their minds have been locked into the propaganda.  That's exactly how the Nazis were able to convince the German people to accept the weird, peculiar, outright crazy behavior of Adolph Hitler who told the German people that they were uniquely exceptional; exactly what happens daily in America. 

America does exactly the same thing over and over again.  Its called racism.  Of course the racists always deny they are racists except for the outright wackos; Aryan Brotherhood, KKK, and neo Nazis.  There are a huge number of Black racists too.  The simple fact that more than 90% of American Blacks voted for OBAMA is because they are racists. If 90% of white voters voted against Obama, the Blacks would have accused the Whites for being racists.

Having elected a Black president, white people are proudly raving that they have come a long way.  When Jackie Robinson finally became the first Black major league player Jackie displayed superior performance.  There is a huge difference, Jackie Robinson was a spectacular player and Obama is a common idiot and a liar.  Of course Obama is very likable and has a very pleasant smile so its harder to recognize his bizarre judgment.  Bush went to Yale and Obama went to Harvard, that ought to discredit Yale and Harvard.  They both screwed up America.

When Obama refused to join the impeachment of Bush that was a glaring sign for me that Obama could never be trusted and that his judgment was incredibly poor.  When Obama completely ignored Hillary's crazy lie that she had been shot at while leaving her plane in Bosnia that indicated his stupid judgment again and his complete lack of character.  
Unfortunately that same lack of character is very prevalent by most Americans.  It is inconceivable that when the propaganda media ignored the Bosnia issue the American people went merrily brainwashed on their way.  The idea that Hillary is a brilliant politician who decided that people would elect her to be president because she was so brave in Bosnia is ridiculous.  Even if she was really brave in Bosnia how does that bravery become a reason to choose her to be president?  It doesn't.

Even the Hillary haters never pursued her spectacularly stupid lie about her bravery theory and Obama appointed her to be Secretary of State.  In complete contrast to the media conspiracy (they didn't all do the same exact thing by coincidence) of ignoring the crazy liar they went on a tirade about Reverend Wright. 

I'll never forget being at my best friend's home when his racist son came there and announced the demise of Obama was going to be Reverend Wright.  Until that moment I had never heard of Reverend Wright but I said, "We'll see."  As we all now know Reverend Wright completely dominated the news and I saw another sign about Obama who finally ditched his Reverend of 20 years.  How can it be possible there is even one American who adamantly believes that Obama is a Muslim when he spent 20 years going to Reverend Wright's church?

There are gigantic reasons and evidence to conclude that Obama has been a disaster for our nation, being a Muslim or being born in a foreign country are outright false but the screwball American nitwits completely ignore the disastrous decision to appoint the same people who destroyed our banking system and our economy.  Obama told Jon Stewart on the Daily Show, "Larry did a heck of a job."  (Jon had mentioned that Larry Summers was the original architect, the exact same person of the mortgage meltdown.)

Why don't the Republicans point directly at Bernanke, Geithner, and Hillary as the cause for the demise of America?  They are directly responsible for the continuation of the wars, the deficit, the jobless, and the foreclosures ejecting millions of American families into the streets.  The media never covers the massive bust ups of families and their kids who are being separated from their parents after they are thrown into the street.

All the Republicans ever say is that the Bush tax cuts for all the people who earn more than $250,000 need to be extended.  Those are the privileged elite who are the direct source for their bribes.  The kickback is their adamant protection for the Bush tax cuts for the privileged rich.

The registered independents voted in 6 more Republican Senators and 60 more Republican House seats.  The independents can't form a 3rd party because they are brainwashed.  They can only vote for either Republicans or Democrats even though they registered independent.  That is completely irrational.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

miller, you are the simpleton
fuck off


----------



## miller (Nov 7, 2010)

Its really easy to prove that the media conspired to not publish spectacular facts.  If America is worth $6 to you buy _THE COMMISSION by Philip Shenon.

Read pages 151 & 152.  Shenon reveals, "The warnings were going straight to President Bush each mornings in his briefings by Tenet and in the PDBs."

If you don't know that is way bigger news than Tiger's girl friends then no words can describe you.  Words like imbecile, moron, asshole don't come close.  Only the brainwashed could deny this fact.  You can't put both stories on a scale and weigh them but Bush getting more than 40 warnings is the Atlantic Ocean compared to Tiger's girl friends are you taking a piss in the Atlantic Ocean.

Shenon should have counted the exact number of warnings but more than 40 is a huge number of warnings.  See if you're able to focus only on the media cover up.  If you can manage to make that obvious conclusion, then you were purposely mislead.

If you can't admit you were purposely mislead by the media you can't possibly conclude you are brainwashed.  Denying the obvious is proof.  You are delusional.  Do you have a mental defect?  Probably not but until you are able to examine this simple, crystal clear fact, you are a complete waste of time.

If you read every review posted on Amazon for THE COMMISSION I'm the only review that points out Shenon's cover up.  Shenon is the NYT reporter covering the 911 Commission.  Shenon had access to all the commissioners, their staffs, and the survivors.  _


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

um, you confuse us with people that gave a shit about where tiger woods was putting his putters


----------



## miller (Nov 7, 2010)

39,609 posts and each one is "fuck off" by DIVE CON.  Try another thread SHIT HEAD, you draw flies.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, the President was told that somewhere, some how, some way, that UBL was going to attack us. Really? And with what he was told how do you propose he stop the attack?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

miller said:


> 39,609 posts and each one is "fuck off" by DIVE CON.  Try another thread SHIT HEAD, you draw flies.


ah, so you are a liar too

figures


----------



## miller (Nov 7, 2010)

Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.  

Have you ever heard of an illegal order by the Commander in Chief?  He lied you into war if you were in Iraq.  Did boot camp brainwash you?  That's exactly the purpose of boot camp.  I went to Navy boot camp and I got brainwashed.  But now I know that.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

miller said:


> Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.
> 
> Have you ever heard of an illegal order by the Commander in Chief?  He lied you into war if you were in Iraq.  Did boot camp brainwash you?  That's exactly the purpose of boot camp.  I went to Navy boot camp and I got brainwashed.  But now I know that.


and where is your proof of explosives?


oh, thats right, there is NONE


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 7, 2010)

miller said:


> *Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.*  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.
> 
> Have you ever heard of an illegal order by the Commander in Chief?  He lied you into war if you were in Iraq.  Did boot camp brainwash you?  That's exactly the purpose of boot camp.  I went to Navy boot camp and I got brainwashed.  But now I know that.


Prove it or shut up. You can say anything. It doesn't make it true.


----------



## miller (Nov 7, 2010)

They arrested Moussaoui jerk off.  They knew Moussaoui was part of the UBL crew.  That's how the attack would have been prevented.  That's another fact, not a theory.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

miller said:


> They arrested Moussaoui jerk off.  They knew Moussaoui was part of the UBL crew.  That's how the attack would have been prevented.  That's another fact, not a theory.  Thanks for asking.


Hanlons Razor, moron


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 7, 2010)

miller said:


> Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.
> 
> Have you ever heard of an illegal order by the Commander in Chief?  He lied you into war if you were in Iraq.  Did boot camp brainwash you?  That's exactly the purpose of boot camp.  I went to Navy boot camp and I got brainwashed.  But now I know that.




You read the titles of the threads wrong and ended up in the wrong one. The one you want is here;

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/140830-911-theories-no-facts-twoofer-friendly.html


It's the boards first openly fact-free thread.


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > They arrested Moussaoui jerk off.  They knew Moussaoui was part of the UBL crew.  That's how the attack would have been prevented.  That's another fact, not a theory.  Thanks for asking.
> ...



stupid answer with a concept you do not even fully understand


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...


its a concept YOU dont understand, that is clear


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 7, 2010)

miller said:


> They arrested Moussaoui jerk off.  They knew Moussaoui was part of the UBL crew.  That's how the attack would have been prevented.  That's another fact, not a theory.  Thanks for asking.


Got it! You're an idiot. Thanks for playing.


----------



## eots (Nov 7, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



oh pleeease explain it for us...that would a great chuckle


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


here, have at it

Hanlon's razor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 7, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Let me guess. You're a pot head. LOL


----------



## Shooter (Nov 8, 2010)

This thread is hysterical.  Bush is now a traitor!!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> 39,609 posts and each one is "fuck off" by DIVE CON.  Try another thread SHIT HEAD, you draw flies.



You should take his advice.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> Its really easy to prove that the media conspired to not publish spectacular facts.  If America is worth $6 to you buy _THE COMMISSION by Philip Shenon.
> 
> Read pages 151 & 152.  Shenon reveals, "The warnings were going straight to President Bush each mornings in his briefings by Tenet and in the PDBs."
> 
> ...



Confucius say "you a fucking idiot"


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da9mAo8JY9w[/ame]


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfATsDRGkQs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Nov 8, 2010)

It had been a while since I'd seen  that fat tub of shit.


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> It had been a while since I'd seen  that fat tub of shit.



walk past the mirror ?


----------



## elvis (Nov 8, 2010)

eots said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > It had been a while since I'd seen  that fat tub of shit.
> ...



No, dipshit.  I was talking about Alex Jones.


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



but not the subject in discussion or the statements of his guest...I see


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > They arrested Moussaoui jerk off.  They knew Moussaoui was part of the UBL crew.  That's how the attack would have been prevented.  That's another fact, not a theory.  Thanks for asking.
> ...



Miller sort of makes you wish the bullshit about "death panels" was true; doesn't he?


----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)

BUSH IS A LIAR AND A TRAITOR.  

Dealing with facts (not theories) hasn't happened on this thread.  Try reading the facts I clearly listed before you make more dumb remarks about nothing.  The facts are listed at the beginning of this thread.

Bush was warned more than 40 times.  If you don't like that fact its because you're brainwashed.  Moussaoui was arrested, tried and convicted.  Moussaoui was part of the 19 hijackers.  Keep ignoring that fact because you are all brainwashed.

You don't like the facts, too bad.


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



No, only weak minded individuals like yourself would wish that


----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)

Americans are the master race.  Americans are exceptional.  All other countries want to be like America.  

This is the daily propaganda used to brainwash you.

How dare anyone call Bush and Barely Obama a liar.  You must respect the office of the president.  The media refuses to allow any discussion of the Vincent Foster murder or 911.  When Hillary got caught in her Bosnia lie, the media ignored that as fast as possible but they beat everyone over the head with Reverend Wright.  Racism is pure Americana, wink, wink.

America has made great strides because there is a Black president.  We're so wonderful.  I'm so proud to be American because there is a Black president.  What a crock of shit.

The NFL has Black quarterbacks now.  They were serious when they said that Blacks are too dumb to play quarterback.  Michael Vick beat Peyton Manning last night.  

I'm going to post pictures that are absolutely conclusive that the WTC was brought down by explosives.  You will see steel beams strewn all over the tops of buildings.  You will see the explosion of the south tower contrasted with the smoke of the burning north tower.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> I'm going to post pictures that are absolutely conclusive that the WTC was brought down by explosives.  You will see steel beams strewn all over the tops of buildings.  You will see the explosion of the south tower contrasted with the smoke of the burning north tower.



Can't WAIT for this...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)

Facts don't count here. They go around in circles calling each other idiots and morons.

Moussaoui got arrested weeks before 911.  That fact is irrelevant.  That fact proves nothing to the brainwashed masses.  The brainwashed masses don't like the facts so the facts don't matter.

What does it prove if flight 93 was shot down?  I have no idea but the brainwashed zombies must know.  FIZZ surely knows but she won't say.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to post pictures that are absolutely conclusive that the WTC was brought down by explosives.  You will see steel beams strewn all over the tops of buildings.  You will see the explosion of the south tower contrasted with the smoke of the burning north tower.
> ...



Still waiting for those "absolutely conclusive pictures" of explosives  being used and steel beams strewn all over the tops of buildings.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 8, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...


yeah, me too
he has enough posts that he could have posted those pics 34 posts ago
whats the problem, miller. you too much of a moron to figure that out yet?


----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## DiveCon (Nov 8, 2010)

and exactly WHAT do those photos prove to YOU?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> Americans are the master race.  Americans are exceptional.  All other countries want to be like America.
> 
> This is the daily propaganda used to brainwash you.
> 
> ...



Somewhere you're depriving a village of it's idiot.  Please go home and take your racist ass with you.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2010)

Let me ask you something Miller.

If I had built a steel beam wall 1300 feet high and then pushed on it from the top to make it topple sideways, how far away would the top portion land from the foot of the bottom of that wall?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 8, 2010)

Certainly cannot see where any of what might be steel beams had been cut with thermite.


----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)

The contrast of the burning north tower compared to the exploding south tower leaves no doubt that the explosives had to have been rigged way before the planes hit.

This isn't a theory, this is evidence.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> The contrast of the burning north tower compared to the exploding south tower leaves no doubt that the explosives had to have been rigged way before the planes hit.
> 
> This isn't a theory, this is evidence.


um, when planes FULL of JET FUEL hit a building, you will see exactly that

that is not proof of explosives


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> The contrast of the burning north tower compared to the exploding south tower leaves no doubt that the explosives had to have been rigged way before the planes hit.
> 
> This isn't a theory, this is evidence.


----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)

IT DIDN'T TOPPLE.

"If I had built a steel beam wall 1300 feet high and then pushed on it from the top to make it topple sideways, how far away would the top portion land from the foot of the bottom of that wall?"

I'm not asking anybody to believe a theory that it toppled.  The fact is that it came straight down into its own basement.  That's the exact reason that seeing the steel beams blast in all directions and then land on the roofs of other buildings 2 football fields away and the fact that all three buildings dropped at free fall speed leaves no doubt.

If you want to twist the facts, make up bullshit theories, and ignore evidence, I can't stop you.  People hate to admit mistakes.  There is no one on this planet who knows this entire case better than me.

I'm not dealing with thermite and chemicals.  The people who claim to know chemistry don't know exactly what the explosives were made from.  They are super sophisticated and impossible to buy.  Only our military has access to these explosives and they ain't telling.

If George Bush gave the explosives and written directions on how to rig them to bin Laden those rag heads couldn't rig them.  They can't even explode the underwear bomb.

You might want to thank me for helping you understand the treason perpetrated by the liar you people elected President.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 8, 2010)

HOLY SHIT you are fucking delusional


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)

SFC OLLIE WRITES, "Certainly cannot see where any of what might be steel beams had been cut with thermite."

The jet fuel fire cut the steel beams?  NO ONE IS THAT DUMB.  HE'S BRAINWASHED.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> SFC OLLIE WRITES, "Certainly cannot see where any of what might be steel beams had been cut with thermite."
> 
> The jet fuel fire cut the steel beams?  NO ONE IS THAT DUMB.  HE'S BRAINWASHED.


he never claimed that, you fucking moron


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> SFC OLLIE WRITES, "Certainly cannot see where any of what might be steel beams had been cut with thermite."
> 
> The jet fuel fire cut the steel beams?  NO ONE IS THAT DUMB.  HE'S BRAINWASHED.








Um, gee, i don't know what to say...

Where are the cut beams dumb ass? There are none in your pictures that anyone can see.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)

SEE THE SOUTH TOWER EXPLODE WHILE THE NORTH TOWER BURNS?  CAN YOU SEE THE CONTRAST?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> SEE THE SOUTH TOWER EXPLODE WHILE THE NORTH TOWER BURNS?  CAN YOU SEE THE CONTRAST?


----------



## miller (Nov 8, 2010)

YOU CAN'T SEE THOUSANDS OF STEEL BEAMS ON TOP OF THE ROOFS?  SEE A SHRINK CAUSE IT AIN'T YOUR EYES!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 8, 2010)

Miller, YOU need the shrink


----------



## elvis (Nov 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Miller, YOU need the shrink



I feel sorry for Dennis Kucinich.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 8, 2010)

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Miller, YOU need the shrink
> ...


ya think?


----------



## elvis (Nov 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



well wait a minute... that wife of his MIGHT make up for dipshits like miller.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> YOU CAN'T SEE THOUSANDS OF STEEL BEAMS ON TOP OF THE ROOFS?  SEE A SHRINK CAUSE IT AIN'T YOUR EYES!



I see something. But to identify it as steel beams from a controlled demo? Nope I don't see that. There has been no physical evidence of a controlled demolition presented, in this or any other thread.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 8, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > YOU CAN'T SEE THOUSANDS OF STEEL BEAMS ON TOP OF THE ROOFS?  SEE A SHRINK CAUSE IT AIN'T YOUR EYES!
> ...





*[/THREAD]*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> SEE THE SOUTH TOWER EXPLODE WHILE THE NORTH TOWER BURNS?  CAN YOU SEE THE CONTRAST?


----------



## the machine rag (Nov 8, 2010)

miller said:


> Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.
> 
> Have you ever heard of an illegal order by the Commander in Chief?  He lied you into war if you were in Iraq.  Did boot camp brainwash you?  That's exactly the purpose of boot camp.  I went to Navy boot camp and I got brainwashed.  But now I know that.



Lol..So the fact that planes laden with jet fuel that smashed into buildings in which literally hundreds of independent experts contend was the catalyst for bringing them down, were also wired with explosives that nobody witnessed, which were simultaneously charged to explode the moment the planes struck?

Or perhaps you don't believe what billions of people around the world witnessed - namely that planes actually smashed into buildings on 9-11. Perhaps you actually believe it never happened and was thus a kind of mass collective self-induced illusion??

The reality is that EVERY SINGLE theory has been debunked. I refer you to the BBC's excellent 'Conspiracy Files' 9-11 strand of documentaries available on youtube and the excellent debunking911.com website.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 8, 2010)

If the Goonies were troofers I think miller would have to be sloth...


----------



## eots (Nov 8, 2010)

the machine rag said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.
> ...



You are full of nonsense and the debunking sites are often in contradiction with the NIST report and exclude all first responder testimony that does not support the official story


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank god Eots is finally here. Now we can have some sane insanity.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Let me ask you something Miller.
> 
> If I had built a steel beam wall 1300 feet high and then pushed on it from the top to make it topple sideways, how far away would the top portion land from the foot of the bottom of that wall?



Mr. Gamolon: 

I think your comment is in response to the issue of some of the perimeter columns being ejected 600 feet from the twin tower.  These were from about the 80th floor and they would have had to break all the connections to the rest of the building and then accelerate from the place in the wall (where it had been for 35 years) at about 50 miles per hour.  Four tons ... 0 to 50 mph in a fraction of a second ... better than a drag race.

To answer the question you posed about a 1300 foot steel beam wall that was pushed from the top.  The answer is 1300 feet if the wall remained intact and rigid.  This is a pretty easy physics problem.  So if you want to continue with the physics problem, the top would begin to move and create an arc that would ever so gently begin to accelerate mostly horizontally as it pivoted around the base 1300 feet below.  Then it would pick-up speed and as it began to become further unbalanced it would continue accelerating downward still pivoting around the base 1300 feet below.   Finally, if it held together, the top would land 1300 feet away.  It would be a very graceful thing to watch from a distance as you watched it lean and fall over probably a minute or more. 

But in all the videos of the twin towers I have seen, I have never seen a 1300-foot wall pivot like that.  Have you seen one?     

But ... I have seen the top 30 floors of the South Tower rotate and start to tip over like the steel wall example you posed.  It rotated through about 22 degrees as a solid unit and according to the laws of angular momentum, it should have kept rotating because it was unbalanced and (apparently) because it was completely broken away from the rest of the supporting structure, it should have continued tipping over (draw a "free-body" diagram ... which is physics-speak for a picture with arrows representing directional forces).  Because the top was rotating and the remaining structure was providing some residual support at the bottom, the to 30 stories should have landed at least 30 stories away and 80 stories below.  At least that is what would have happened if it were a gravitational collapse.  

I do have one weak point in my argument (the paragraph above) when I said "the remaining structure was providing some residual support at the bottom."  I am assuming that the residual structure below this rotating 30-floor intact building structure was providing upwards support.  The structure was not hit by a plane at these floors, there was no significant fire ... and the columns went straight down to the bedrock (column on top of column held in-place by steel and reinforced concrete floors) so there should have been plenty of support for the dis-connected top to keep tipping over until it fell as a block down onto the streets below.  The weak point is that the video evidence shows that the floors are being destroyed simultaneously and symmetrically all the way around the building and they are not providing any support.  Imagine ... the floors are being destroyed before the top of the building even gets there.  The laws of physics say that you can't break something until you hit it. Curious isn't it.

The destruction of the twin towers does not have any of the characteristics of a complete gravitational collapse.  It seems to have had a lot of "energetic" help.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 9, 2010)

My German Shepherd, Duke, knows there was no 9/11 conspiracy theory.

Duke is laughing at you all.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 9, 2010)

miller said:


> Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.


PROOF PLEASE!! 

where are the explosions?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOGI33HsiCc[/ame]

watch the corner of the building buckle with NO EXPLOSIONS.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBYnUyx4kw8[/ame]

this is what REAL building demolitions sound like. do you hear any similarity at all?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79sJ1bMR6VQ[/ame]


----------



## Fizz (Nov 9, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> But ... I have seen the top 30 floors of the South Tower rotate and start to tip over like the steel wall example you posed.  It rotated through about 22 degrees as a solid unit and according to the laws of angular momentum, it should have kept rotating because it was unbalanced and (apparently) because it was completely broken away from the rest of the supporting structure, it should have continued tipping over (draw a "free-body" diagram ... which is physics-speak for a picture with arrows representing directional forces).  Because the top was rotating and the remaining structure was providing some residual support at the bottom, the to 30 stories should have landed at least 30 stories away and 80 stories below.  At least that is what would have happened if it were a gravitational collapse.
> 
> I do have one weak point in my argument (the paragraph above) when I said "the remaining structure was providing some residual support at the bottom."  I am assuming that the residual structure below this rotating 30-floor intact building structure was providing upwards support.  The structure was not hit by a plane at these floors, there was no significant fire ... and the columns went straight down to the bedrock (column on top of column held in-place by steel and reinforced concrete floors) so there should have been plenty of support for the dis-connected top to keep tipping over until it fell as a block down onto the streets below.  The weak point is that the video evidence shows that the floors are being destroyed simultaneously and symmetrically all the way around the building and they are not providing any support.  Imagine ... the floors are being destroyed before the top of the building even gets there.  The laws of physics say that you can't break something until you hit it. Curious isn't it.
> 
> The destruction of the twin towers does not have any of the characteristics of a complete gravitational collapse.  It seems to have had a lot of "energetic" help.



you have way more than one weak point, my man!!!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 9, 2010)

Shooter said:


> My German Shepherd, Duke, knows there was no 9/11 conspiracy theory.
> 
> Duke is laughing at you all.



super secret government agents have apparently replaced your german sheppard with a doberman mix on Bush's orders. 

the reason for them doing this makes absolutely no sense, much like the 9/11 conspiracy is completely pointless, needless and makes no sense at all.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 9, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you something Miller.
> ...



Ejected. You use the term ejected. Can you please supply me with video showing these 4 ton sections of perimeter columns being "ejected" at 50 miles an hour sideways? Can you also tell me how much explosives whould be needed to eject a 4 ton steel component 600 feet AND to get it to go 50 miles per hour in a fraction of a second? I have video of the perimeter columns falling sideways in sections.



Wayne1954 said:


> To answer the question you posed about a 1300 foot steel beam wall that was pushed from the top.  The answer is 1300 feet if the wall remained intact and rigid.  This is a pretty easy physics problem.  So if you want to continue with the physics problem, the top would begin to move and create an arc that would ever so gently begin to accelerate mostly horizontally as it pivoted around the base 1300 feet below.  Then it would pick-up speed and as it began to become further unbalanced it would continue accelerating downward still pivoting around the base 1300 feet below.   Finally, if it held together, the top would land 1300 feet away.  It would be a very graceful thing to watch from a distance as you watched it lean and fall over probably a minute or more.
> 
> But in all the videos of the twin towers I have seen, I have never seen a 1300-foot wall pivot like that.  Have you seen one?



I used 1300 feet as an example. Your 600 foot landing location of ejected steel means that it could have toppled from about halfway up the tower.



Wayne1954 said:


> But ... I have seen the top 30 floors of the South Tower rotate and start to tip over like the steel wall example you posed.  It rotated through about 22 degrees as a solid unit and according to the laws of angular momentum, it should have kept rotating because it was unbalanced and (apparently) because it was completely broken away from the rest of the supporting structure, it should have continued tipping over (draw a "free-body" diagram ... which is physics-speak for a picture with arrows representing directional forces).  Because the top was rotating and the remaining structure was providing some residual support at the bottom, the to 30 stories should have landed at least 30 stories away and 80 stories below.  At least that is what would have happened if it were a gravitational collapse.
> 
> I do have one weak point in my argument (the paragraph above) when I said "the remaining structure was providing some residual support at the bottom."  I am assuming that the residual structure below this rotating 30-floor intact building structure was providing upwards support.  The structure was not hit by a plane at these floors, there was no significant fire ... and the columns went straight down to the bedrock (column on top of column held in-place by steel and reinforced concrete floors) so there should have been plenty of support for the dis-connected top to keep tipping over until it fell as a block down onto the streets below.  The weak point is that the video evidence shows that the floors are being destroyed simultaneously and symmetrically all the way around the building *and they are not providing any support. *



The bolded part. What are THEY not providing support FOR?



Wayne1954 said:


> Imagine ... the floors are being destroyed before the top of the building even gets there.  The laws of physics say that you can't break something until you hit it. Curious isn't it.



Do you have proof that the floors were being detroyed BEFORE the top block got to them?



Wayne1954 said:


> The destruction of the twin towers does not have any of the characteristics of a complete gravitational collapse.  It seems to have had a lot of "energetic" help.



We'll have to discuss this further. I would like to see your other examples of this "energetic" help.


----------



## the machine rag (Nov 9, 2010)

eots said:


> the machine rag said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



 Are you seriously suggesting to this forum that the buildings were wired without being detected and then simultaneously timed to detonate the moment planes struck them??

 Or are you suggesting that literally hundreds of independent experts who contend that planes laden with jet fuel smashing into buildings was the catalyst for bring them down, are wrong??

 Or are you suggesting that what billions of people witnessed - ie planes smashing into buildings - never actually happened??

A straight answer would be greatly appreciated. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## eots (Nov 9, 2010)

the machine rag said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the machine rag said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

miller said:


> "For your demonstration of the ability to 'cherry-pick' your own set of "facts", and the ability to make a coherent list, along with your ability to spell I will put you in my accelerated class."
> 
> The facts don't belong to me.  They exist and you have no legitimate method to deny any one of those facts.
> 
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> Its far easier to sit back and just accept the official story from out government.
> 
> I mean, its not like they would ever lie to us to achieve their own ends, right?
> 
> ...



 great job taking the 9/11 offical conspiracy theory apologists to school.well done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

miller said:


> Intense super moderator can't deal with facts.  The fire chief's claim the tower fell in 6 seconds is impossible.  But if he was right that completely eliminates all resistance and needs a vacuum.
> 
> How can all resistance be eliminated without exploding all the columns out of the way simultaneously.
> 
> ...



you hang around here long enough,you'll notice the mods and the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists cant deal with facts,evidence and witness testimonys and can only resort to name calling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

grim0187 said:


> Here is where most of you draw your problems. Your so busy debunking the theories of what other people drew up instead of looking at the facts of what happened.
> 
> Were there bombs in the building?
> Who knows. People heard explosions going off before the building collapsed. Firefighters and police, trained proffesionals who KNOW what a freaking explosion is supposed to sound like.
> ...



could not have said it better myself.Bravo, But look for them to close their eyes and cover their ears over this,your making way too much sense for them to comprehend.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

Shooter said:


> The only people that believe these crazy 9/11 conspiracy theories are either mentally disturbed or really fucking stupid.  Every one of these whacky conspiracy theories have been debunked hundreds of times over.



you mean these crazy 9/11 conspiracy theories like 19 muslins were behind it all? yeah your right,those people are mentally disturbed and really fucking stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

miller said:


> Evidence and facts don't ever matter to either delusional or brainwashed people.  There is a huge difference between delusional people and brainwashed people.  A delusion is a mental defect that is impossible to cure because the patient can't reason.  The brainwashed person is only temporarily rendered delusional.  When the brainwashed decides to honestly consider that they might be brainwashed they can and will be cured immediately.
> 
> The symptoms of brainwashing are outright stupid statements.  It would be difficult and almost impossible to actually find people who are actually that stupid as the brainwashed person sounds.  Of course there is no way to reverse a complete imbecile.  They are retarded to the point that they can barely learn anything.
> 
> ...



as usual,your making wayyy too much sense for them to comprehend.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 9, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Intense super moderator can't deal with facts.  The fire chief's claim the tower fell in 6 seconds is impossible.  But if he was right that completely eliminates all resistance and needs a vacuum.
> ...



We'll be happy to deal with any facts and evidence you have, if you actually ever come up with any.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

the machine rag said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



thats the mistake the Bush dupes always make in their ramblings is that yes Bush is incompetent and inept,everybody knows that, but the neocons in his administration pulling his strings and really running the show.Cheney,Rumsfield,Wolferitz,ect ect are not inept or incompetent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

miller said:


> Its really easy to prove that the media conspired to not publish spectacular facts.  If America is worth $6 to you buy _THE COMMISSION by Philip Shenon.
> 
> Read pages 151 & 152.  Shenon reveals, "The warnings were going straight to President Bush each mornings in his briefings by Tenet and in the PDBs."
> 
> ...



The 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists have no interest in facts.you can refer to them all you want great books out there that debunks the governments theorys and they will ignore your post and and never take you up on that challenge to read that book since they only see what they want to see.you will find that out if you hang out here long enough thats how they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

miller said:


> Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.
> 
> Have you ever heard of an illegal order by the Commander in Chief?  He lied you into war if you were in Iraq.  Did boot camp brainwash you?  That's exactly the purpose of boot camp.  I went to Navy boot camp and I got brainwashed.  But now I know that.




see unlike Gomer Pyle Ollie here,your mature enough to admit that you were brainwashed.Gomer here is too much in denial to admit it.Its too complicated for him to understand that Bush ordered military black ops people to rig the explosives.that makes way too much sense for him to comprehend or understand.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 9, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> the machine rag said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



And they put together this big scheme of theirs in less than 9 months.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 9, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.
> ...



Actually the entire purpose of Basic training is to introduce you to a completely different lifestyle than living off of Mommy and Daddy and to teach automatic discipline that will keep you alive on a battlefield. But I don't expect truthers to understand that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2010)

the machine rag said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.
> ...



it was already mentioned earlier that the explosives didnt have to wired to bring them down and Bush's cousin and brother were in charge of the security so it was easy as hell to do it unbekowest to workers, and sorry the hundreds of so called independent investigaters you are referring to are actually not independent at all.they have government contracts that if they dont go along with the version of the governments they want us all to hear, and they speak the truth,they lose out on government contracts given to them and have no work.

the reality is every single conspiracy theory of the governments has been debunked,and debunking 911.com is a propaganda piece by the governments,anything that goes along with the governments version is a propaganda piece. He believes it happened,its just unlike you,he doesnt believe in the fairy tales of the governments that you have let them brainwash you with though.


----------



## eots (Nov 9, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



many truthers are men  that spent a lot more time on the battlefield than you little Ollie blow-hard so your point is...pointless...and many of us do not require _basic training_ to overcome living off mommy and daddy..lol


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Bush ordered military experts to rig the explosives.  Did Osama rig the explosives?  Bush is the fucking traitor that you soldier boy are protecting.  That means you're a fucking traitor too.
> ...



Here is what you wrote last week dumbfuck:




9/11 inside job said:


> .it was a joint venture pulled off by the CIA/MOSSAD.




Who are you going to blame next week?  The girl scouts?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> grim0187 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is where most of you draw your problems. Your so busy debunking the theories of what other people drew up instead of looking at the facts of what happened.
> ...



You're right; you couldn't have said it better; neither one of your present a single fact; ever.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 9, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Being that I have never mentioned how much battlefield time I have, how would you know that? You see unlike some I have never talked about where I was and when I was there. I have mentioned that I was the Operations Sergeant in a training company though, So I think I might just know the purpose of initial military training. Just maybe. I suppose there may be a possibility that you know more about that than I do, but it is highly unlikely.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I think what he meant to say is most turthers never overcome dependency.


----------



## eots (Nov 9, 2010)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



regardless it is a baseless and pointless statement


----------



## elvis (Nov 9, 2010)

Good evening, eots.


----------



## eots (Nov 9, 2010)

and a good evening to you fine sir


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 9, 2010)

Mr. Gamolon: 

You asked five questions in response to my post and I will try to answer them for you.  To keep this post short, I will not copy everything again.  Your reply post is #235 in this thread.

1) Ejected. You use the term ejected. Can you please supply me with video showing these 4-ton sections of perimeter columns being "ejected" at 50 miles an hour sideways? Can you also tell me how much explosives would be needed to eject a 4 ton steel component 600 feet AND to get it to go 50 miles per hour in a fraction of a second? I have video of the perimeter columns falling sideways in sections.

Answer:  I would like to see your videos of these column sections if they are of the ones that landed 600 feet away from the Twin Towers.  The following is a link to a good explanation of the forces that were needed to eject the four-ton perimeter column section.  David Chandler estimates that it would be approximately the same force as shooting a 200 pound cannonball 12 miles.  The specific question about "how much explosives would be needed to eject..." is not something I can answer.  It would, of course, depend upon the characteristics of the explosive material, where it was located in relationship to the perimeter column section that is ejected, how many other pieces were ejected at the same time, were the perimeter columns still attached or were they severed (or weakened with thermite) etc, etc, etc.  In the end, the question really isn't important (other than the very imprecise word "lots" would have been needed).  The important point is that there was a lot more energy to eject these column sections that was available in a gravitational only collapse.
youtube.com/watch?v=eHnLlwqiu0A


2) I used 1300 feet as an example. Your 600 foot landing location of ejected steel means that it could have toppled from about halfway up the tower.

Answer: You are indeed correct. So lets say that the pivot point for a 600-foot long wall section that is detached from the floor structure so that it can "just fall away."  So lets think back to some movies we have all seen where the enemy is storming a castle with ladders (OK ... Lord of the Rings .. Part II ... The Two Towers ... the battle scenes at Helms Deep).  When the ladder is pushed away from the battlement, the top slowly accelerates and begins to pick-up speed.  It very visible to watch the top of the ladder arc and fall over.  Since those walls were probably 80 feet, now imagine a ladder eight time longer (640 feet).  The time for the top to arc would be even longer because of the distances.  The wall falling with such a long, intact, rigid pivot point would be really, really noticeable in every video.  But we don't see anything like that at all.   

3) The bolded part. What are THEY not providing support FOR? 

Answer: The remaining structure below the 30-floor section is not providing support for the 30-floor section above.  This is important because the 30-floor section above had rotated 22 degrees around a pivot point near the 80th floor.  Now we need to make an assumption.  We need to assume that the top 30-floor section is disconnected from the structure below.  (Note:  if it were still connected, then the top section would still be supported and could not begin to descend, or at least it would start to sag and slowly deform ... or parts would fall off  but this is not what we see). Next, if the structure below was providing any upward support then the disconnected top floors of the 30-floor section would pivot (like the ladder at Helms Deep, above) and continue rotating faster than the bottom floors of the 30-floor section and it would topple over the side.  IT would be a damaged, but structurally intact 30-floor section. This large chunk falling over the side in a gravity collapse would be very visible.  But we dont see this.  What we see is the building start to descend straight down through where the supporting structure used to be.  In order for rotation of the 30-floor section to not continue to accelerate, the top and bottom floors need to experience the same downward forces; this can only happen if nothing is supporting the bottom floors. The only way these could not be supported is if the lower structure cannot provide support.  This can only happen if explosives destroyed the structure of the (previously) supporting floors.  


4) Do you have proof that the floors were being destroyed BEFORE the top block got to them?
Answer:  The physics described above should be enough of an answer.


5) We'll have to discuss this further. I would like to see your other examples of this "energetic" help. 
If you watch this video that is looking up under the debris cloud, you will see the floors symmetric being energetically destroyed floor-by-floor.  This is in response to the top 30 floors falling off to one side?  Nope ... controlled demolition. 
youtube.com/watch?v=atSd7mxgsGY


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> Mr. Gamolon:
> 
> You asked five questions in response to my post and I will try to answer them for you.  To keep this post short, I will not copy everything again.  Your reply post is #235 in this thread.
> 
> ...


Kinetic energy is being overlooked.  Especially the energies created by a mass of 30 some floors falling down.  



Wayne1954 said:


> 2) I used 1300 feet as an example. Your 600 foot landing location of ejected steel means that it could have toppled from about halfway up the tower.
> 
> Answer: You are indeed correct. So lets say that the pivot point for a 600-foot long wall section that is detached from the floor structure so that it can "just fall away."  So lets think back to some movies we have all seen where the enemy is storming a castle with ladders (OK ... Lord of the Rings .. Part II ... The Two Towers ... the battle scenes at Helms Deep).  When the ladder is pushed away from the battlement, the top slowly accelerates and begins to pick-up speed.  It very visible to watch the top of the ladder arc and fall over.  Since those walls were probably 80 feet, now imagine a ladder eight time longer (640 feet).  The time for the top to arc would be even longer because of the distances.  The wall falling with such a long, intact, rigid pivot point would be really, really noticeable in every video.  But we don't see anything like that at all.


Its a movie.
No kidding.



Wayne1954 said:


> 3) The bolded part. What are THEY not providing support FOR?
> 
> Answer: The remaining structure below the 30-floor section is not providing support for the 30-floor section above.  This is important because the 30-floor section above had rotated 22 degrees around a pivot point near the 80th floor.  Now we need to make an assumption.  We need to assume that the top 30-floor section is disconnected from the structure below.  (Note:  if it were still connected, then the top section would still be supported and could not begin to descend, or at least it would start to sag and slowly deform ... or parts would fall off  but this is not what we see). Next, if the structure below was providing any upward support then the disconnected top floors of the 30-floor section would pivot (like the ladder at Helms Deep, above) and continue rotating faster than the bottom floors of the 30-floor section and it would topple over the side.  IT would be a damaged, but structurally intact 30-floor section. This large chunk falling over the side in a gravity collapse would be very visible.  But we dont see this.  What we see is the building start to descend straight down through where the supporting structure used to be.  In order for rotation of the 30-floor section to not continue to accelerate, the top and bottom floors need to experience the same downward forces; this can only happen if nothing is supporting the bottom floors. The only way these could not be supported is if the lower structure cannot provide support.  This can only happen if explosives destroyed the structure of the (previously) supporting floors.


Your assumptions are asinine.  




Wayne1954 said:


> 4) Do you have proof that the floors were being destroyed BEFORE the top block got to them?
> Answer:  The physics described above should be enough of an answer.


In other words, no.



Wayne1954 said:


> 5) We'll have to discuss this further. I would like to see your other examples of this "energetic" help.
> If you watch this video that is looking up under the debris cloud, you will see the floors symmetric being energetically destroyed floor-by-floor.  This is in response to the top 30 floors falling off to one side?  Nope ... controlled demolition.
> youtube.com/watch?v=atSd7mxgsGY


[/quote]
Okay.

Tell us your story about how they wired 220 floors for controlled demolition without anybody noticing.  Also enlighten us on to why "they" would do all of that planting of explosives or thermite and not plant a WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan to prove they were correct in attacking the countries.

Good luck.


----------



## eots (Nov 9, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Gamolon:
> ...


Okay.

Tell us your story about how they wired 220 floors for controlled demolition without anybody noticing.  Also enlighten us on to why "they" would do all of that planting of explosives or thermite and not plant a WMD in Iraq or Afghanistan to prove they were correct in attacking the countries.

Good luck.[/QUOTE]

it is not required to wire 220 floors for explosives to have been planted ..there was no need to plant weapons of mass destruction once the invasion was started


----------



## Fizz (Nov 10, 2010)

hey george!! its your v.p. calling.

i have this great plan for starting an invasion of iraq. its starts out by flying planes into the world trade center.

...but wait. it doesnt stop there!!

we are going to explode the buildings. you see, just flying planes into buildings isnt shocking enough so we are going to blow them up. but insteasd of blaming the terrorists for blowing them up we are going to use a super secret demolition system requiring hundreds of man-hours to place in the buildings.....

huh? what do you mean "why dont we just put the explosives on the plane?"

because they are passenger planes, george.

yes i know that passenger planes can be loaded with lots of explosives but we really dont want to blow the buildings up when the planes first hit. we want to wait about an hour or so.

huh? what do you mean "why would we wait?"

just because. thats all. no reason. it would just be cool to wait. oh, and it would save more lives if we waited an hour.

no george, i know we could do it at night and save even more lives but we need to kill some people..... like a few thousand.... but not too much.... like a few thousand more.

and george, this is another cool thing. we are going to use silent explosives. that should really throw everyone for a loop, eh!!

but wait.... here's the best part of the whole justification for invading iraq plan. we arent going to put one single iraqi on any of the hijacked planes.

no sir, we cant have any iraqi hijackers. that would be too obvious. we need to invade another country first and then invade iraq.

gotta go sir. harry is picking me up to go quail hunting. have a nice day.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> hey george!! its your v.p. calling.
> 
> i have this great plan for starting an invasion of iraq. its starts out by flying planes into the world trade center.
> 
> ...



To listen to some twoofers, the plan had been in the works for years...yet somehow the goal was never considered.  

I don't know about you but most people come up with a goal first and then the plan to get there; not a plan to get somewhere and then cut the goal to fit.  

I think you could send all the twoofers to a kindergarten class in Botswana and raise the US national IQ like never before.  And lower the class IQ at the same time.  Jesus Christ these people are brain damaged.  Miller is just a symptom of a diseased population.


----------



## miller (Nov 10, 2010)

It could have toppled but it didn't.  No one refutes the fact that all 3 towers came straight down into their basements.

This thread is 911 FACTS NO THEORIES.

If you go on the ae911truth.org website you can observe a physicist measure the speed of the exploding steel beams at 70 mph, NOT 50 mph.

No one on this thread can refute all the facts I listed at the beginning.  Please reread the beginning facts first.  Then address a fact.  The 99% of Americans don't like the facts.

Its too bad but just because you don't like the facts, that will never change the facts.  It is delusional to ignore the facts.


----------



## miller (Nov 10, 2010)

The goal was written and published by the United States Treasury Secretary.  That goal was directed by Bush personally twice.  Both times was at the 1st & 2nd NSC meetings.  It is on the official record.  None of the NSC members including Rumsfeld, Rice, and Powell called Paul O'Neill a liar.

These are facts.

Does no one pay attention?  Bush used 911 to start both wars.  Starting the war to remove Saddam was directly claimed to be the involvement of Iraq in the 911 attack.

To even question this overwhelming set of facts is way beyond dumb.  No one on this forum can possibly be that dumb.  Its all about brainwashing.  Its the brainwashing that is the problem.  To refuse to consider being brainwashed after there are 100% nonsense statements and simple accusations that I'm an idiot, proves brainwashing.

No one on this forum is an idiot.  They make ridiculous comments.  They are so ridiculous that they are far worse than stupid.  To want to remain brainwashed is ridiculous.  Its simple delusional denial.

No problem can get solved until it is diagnosed.  Its up to the members here to want to solve their being brainwashed.  Has anyone on here ever been wrong about anything?


----------



## miller (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is the beginning of the 60 Minutes interview.  Google the interview.

"Transcript: (CBS) A year ago, Paul O'Neill was fired from his job as George Bush's Treasury Secretary for disagreeing too many times with the president's policy on tax cuts. 

Now, O'Neill - who is known for speaking his mind - talks for the first time about his two years inside the Bush administration. His story is the centerpiece of a new book being published this week about the way the Bush White House is run. 

Entitled "The Price of Loyalty," the book by a former Wall Street Journal reporter draws on interviews with high-level officials who gave the author their personal accounts of meetings with the president, their notes and documents. 

But the main source of the book was Paul O'Neill. Correspondent Lesley Stahl reports."

Leslie Stahl never addressed page 67 in the book when O'Neill stated Bush wanted to start a war against Iraq in January and February 2001.  Its before 911.  Then Bush used 911 constantly to start the war against Iraq.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 10, 2010)

miller said:


> Starting the war to remove Saddam was directly claimed to be the involvement of Iraq in the 911 attack.


liar.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2010)

miller said:


> It could have toppled but it didn't.  No one refutes the fact that all 3 towers came straight down into their basements.
> 
> This thread is 911 FACTS NO THEORIES.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I missed the part where you listed actual facts.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 10, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > It could have toppled but it didn't.  No one refutes the fact that all 3 towers came straight down into their basements.
> ...



the first post.... 

you know.... the one with silly things like "all 3 towers collapsed at free fall speeds" even though its not true.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



Yep, that's where I looked, didn't see the facts.


----------



## miller (Nov 10, 2010)

FIZZ &SFC ARE LIARS.

They wouldn't know how to calculate the precise time of the collapse.


----------



## eots (Nov 10, 2010)

Fizz said:


> hey george!! its your v.p. calling.
> 
> i have this great plan for starting an invasion of iraq. its starts out by flying planes into the world trade center.
> 
> ...



you have too much time on your handc


----------



## miller (Nov 10, 2010)

CONFUSING BRAINWASHING WITH INTELLIGENCE

There is no relationship between intelligence and brainwashing.  I keep writing that the ridiculous theories and outright lies are way beyond stupidity.  No one can be that stupid.  

The propaganda is used on the entire nation.  That propaganda's purpose is to brainwash and it works.  The government's propaganda arm is the media.  The reason Leslie Stahl completely ignored O'Neill's statement that Bush wanted a war against Iraq in the first 2 NSC meetings was her deliberate effort to hide this fact from the entire 20,000,000 60 Minute audience.  That night it was probably a 40,000,000 audience.

Propaganda hides facts.  Only the brainwashed would dispute the dynamite statement by one official who was part of the NSC.  If O'Neill had lied Condi Rice, Cheney, and Rumsfeld would have denied O'Neill's published statement.  

None of this depends on intelligence.  We're all intelligent enough to grasp the basic, simple, clear facts I have revealed.  If the American people keep refusing to address the brainwashing flim flam that controls 98% of Americans we have no chance.  Democracy is worthless when the voters vote against their own and the entire country's interest.

Protecting the liar, sociopath Bush from his ordering the rigging of the WTC explosives makes no sense.  Bush needs to be made to pay for his crimes.  Americans keep going down the same ridiculous, counterproductive, unethical, irrational path.  Intelligence has nothing to do with it.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 10, 2010)

miller said:


> CONFUSING BRAINWASHING WITH INTELLIGENCE
> 
> There is no relationship between intelligence and brainwashing.  I keep writing that the ridiculous theories and outright lies are way beyond stupidity.  No one can be that stupid.


Oh...like the ridiculous theory you keep on stating that there were bombs planted at the WTC?  The same bombs that were impossible to plant in the first place, didn't go off during two plane colissions in the 2nd place, withstood fires that burned hot enough to produce smoke seen from space in the third place, and of which there was no residue found in the fourth place?  I agree, you should stop writing that because No one should be THAT stupid.




miller said:


> The propaganda is used on the entire nation.  That propaganda's purpose is to brainwash and it works.


I don't know, you morons have been trying for 9 years now and you've not convinced anybody of anything other than it's not wise to associate with you.



miller said:


> The government's propaganda arm is the media.  The reason Leslie Stahl completely ignored O'Neill's statement that Bush wanted a war against Iraq in the first 2 NSC meetings was her deliberate effort to hide this fact from the entire 20,000,000 60 Minute audience.  That night it was probably a 40,000,000 audience.


So 40,000,000 people heard what a fired ex treasury secretary said and collectivley yawned...yet you blame the media for this?  If he had said that and it was edited out; then you may have a case.  But apparently it happened since you saw it or are you hallucinating?



miller said:


> None of this depends on intelligence.  We're all intelligent enough to grasp the basic, simple, clear facts I have revealed.  If the American people keep refusing to address the brainwashing flim flam that controls 98% of Americans we have no chance.  Democracy is worthless when the voters vote against their own and the entire country's interest.


Meh...we had a good run.



miller said:


> Protecting the liar, sociopath Bush from his ordering the rigging of the WTC explosives makes no sense.


If only he had done it...obviously he did not.



miller said:


> Bush needs to be made to pay for his crimes.  Americans keep going down the same ridiculous, counterproductive, unethical, irrational path.  Intelligence has nothing to do with it.



That should be the title of your auto-biography, Intelligence has nothing to do with it.  

On another note, Bush and Obama and anybody else culpable should be made to pay for the lack of following up on the 9/11 Commission's recommendations.  We are, in fact, no less vulnerable than we were in 2001.  Our enemy is injured thanks to the actions of Mr. Bush and Obama but we are just as open to attack today as we were then.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2010)

miller said:


> FIZZ &SFC ARE LIARS.
> 
> They wouldn't know how to calculate the precise time of the collapse.





That's an automatic Ignore asshole, This Sergeant does not lie.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 10, 2010)

The responses in this thread by people that refuse to even think the official 9-11 conspiracy is bullshit clearly illustrates just how irrational some peoples' defenses can be. It's like they are faced with the possibility that their beloved old uncle Sam, is the prime suspect of decades long serial murders. It's fear, and cowardice and lack of objectivity. Some people will never accept the possibility that they have been duped all their lives, and they are hopeless and are a waste of time. Polls are showing more and more people are questioning the official account of 9-11 so, you shouldn't spend a lot of time and effort on those who strongly resist change. You only have to help and protect those who want to change.
_"The individual is handicapped by coming face to face with a conspiracy so monstrous he cannot believe it exists."_ ~ J. Edgar Hoover, Director of the FBI  
 "Such reactions are emotionally based. 9/11 is a very emotionally charged issue. The source of the denial and resistance is FEAR. The implications of 9/11 Truth are very scary for most people to take in. Given that a part of our government's job description is keeping its citizens safe, it's terrifying to consider that a secret rogue part of our government will do just the opposite -- mass murder those very citizens, in order to advance dark agendas -- like wars for corporate empire. To further consider that associated 'secret teams' would then put out corporate media cover-up stories, in the form of an elaborate fantasy story backed up with planted evidence, and to think that story was nearly universally accepted without question -- this is the stuff of nightmares."
The intensity of fear brought up by these vast implications causes defense mechanisms to take over our rational thought processes. Such denial most often overrides rationality.  
Questioning the official story of 9/11 threatens the foundations of our society, or at least seems to. It challenges our fellow citizens' belief systems regarding the nature of our government, and even the very nature of our nation. Such questioning is far more profound than, say, questioning a war. Accepting the truth of 9/11 is, for many, a major paradigm shift, an inverting of their worldview. Such shifts risk a period of chaos and uncertainty, which many find scary. 

In his book As If We Were Grownups, author Jeff Golden's thoughtful assertion is that, "We consistently elect [political] candidates who tell us what children would want to hear. Children want to hear that everything is okay, that little is required of them, that they can go out and play or watch TV, and that they'll be taken care of and protected. In exchange, they are expected to be seen and not heard, to pay their taxes, to take their flu shots, and to not question the authorities."

To believe 9/11 Truth, one also has to believe many other difficult truths, such as:

    * Parts of our corporate media must be incredibly corrupt to be complicit in such a massive cover-up;
    * There must be a powerful, secret, hidden government that is capable of planning and executing such a horrible and unthinkable act;
    * Some of our leaders are more corrupt and malicious than most of us would want to believe.
_""Most people prefer to believe their leaders are just and fair even in the face of evidence to the contrary, because once a citizen acknowledges that the government under which they live is lying and corrupt, the citizen has to choose what he or she will do about it. To take action in the face of a corrupt government entails risks of harm to life and loved ones. To choose to do nothing is to surrender one's self-image of standing for principles. Most people do not have the courage to face that choice. Hence, most propaganda is not designed to fool the critical thinker but only to give moral cowards an excuse not to think at all."_

*The Truth is Not Enough: How to Overcome Emotional Barriers to 9/11 Truth *
The Truth is Not Enough: How to Overcome Emotional Barriers to 9/11 Truth - 911truth.org


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh yes there are so many out there who want to believe this is an inside job. You know if you guys could produce some physical evidence instead of "Because I said so" BS, then maybe some of the rest of us could look at it without laughing. And if you could argue a point without calling people liars that might help too. 

I don't mind admitting that I could be wrong, but I never lie. So show us some real physical evidence instead of BS made up stuff., because we will first debunk anything you present, with real facts.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> The responses in this thread by people that refuse to even think the official 9-11 conspiracy is bullshit clearly illustrates just how irrational some peoples' defenses can be. It's like they are faced with the possibility that their beloved old uncle Sam, is the prime suspect of decades long serial murders. It's fear, and cowardice and lack of objectivity. Some people will never accept the possibility that they have been duped all their lives, and they are hopeless and are a waste of time. Polls are showing more and more people are questioning the official account of 9-11 so, you shouldn't spend a lot of time and effort on those who strongly resist change. You only have to help and protect those who want to change.
> _"The individual is handicapped by coming face to face with a conspiracy so monstrous he cannot believe it exists."_ ~ J. Edgar Hoover, Director of the FBI
> "Such reactions are emotionally based. 9/11 is a very emotionally charged issue. The source of the denial and resistance is FEAR. The implications of 9/11 Truth are very scary for most people to take in. Given that a part of our government's job description is keeping its citizens safe, it's terrifying to consider that a secret rogue part of our government will do just the opposite -- mass murder those very citizens, in order to advance dark agendas -- like wars for corporate empire. To further consider that associated 'secret teams' would then put out corporate media cover-up stories, in the form of an elaborate fantasy story backed up with planted evidence, and to think that story was nearly universally accepted without question -- this is the stuff of nightmares."
> The intensity of fear brought up by these vast implications causes defense mechanisms to take over our rational thought processes. Such denial most often overrides rationality.
> ...


i DO believe 9/11 truth
the troofer are the ones that deny it


----------



## candycorn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> The responses in this thread by people that refuse to even think the official 9-11 conspiracy is bullshit clearly illustrates just how irrational some peoples' defenses can be. It's like they are faced with the possibility that their beloved old uncle Sam, is the prime suspect of decades long serial murders. It's fear, and cowardice and lack of objectivity. Some people will never accept the possibility that they have been duped all their lives, and they are hopeless and are a waste of time. Polls are showing more and more people are questioning the official account of 9-11 so, you shouldn't spend a lot of time and effort on those who strongly resist change. You only have to help and protect those who want to change.
> _"The individual is handicapped by coming face to face with a conspiracy so monstrous he cannot believe it exists."_ ~ J. Edgar Hoover, Director of the FBI
> "Such reactions are emotionally based. 9/11 is a very emotionally charged issue. The source of the denial and resistance is FEAR. The implications of 9/11 Truth are very scary for most people to take in. Given that a part of our government's job description is keeping its citizens safe, it's terrifying to consider that a secret rogue part of our government will do just the opposite -- mass murder those very citizens, in order to advance dark agendas -- like wars for corporate empire. To further consider that associated 'secret teams' would then put out corporate media cover-up stories, in the form of an elaborate fantasy story backed up with planted evidence, and to think that story was nearly universally accepted without question -- this is the stuff of nightmares."
> The intensity of fear brought up by these vast implications causes defense mechanisms to take over our rational thought processes. Such denial most often overrides rationality.
> ...



Creating the bullshit universe then buying into it is very funny.  

For example, if the government is corrupt, why did it not plant WMDs in Iraq or Afghanistan?  It would have done the following:

Secured more funding for the DOD and through it, more money for Defense Contractors; a heavy GOP contributor.

Likely would have meant more Republican seats that were held on to in 2004, 2006 and 2008 since the votes to go to war would have been justified.

Likely a stronger showing than the GOP made in 2008 given that Obama's mantra of his not voting to use force in the Middle East would have been seen as foolish in the face of what was found.

A validification of the Bush doctrine.

A legitimate reason to re-vamp America's defenses and an entree into further acts of first-move aggression where WMDs are suspected.

And so much more.  Yet we're supposed to believe that the government is so corrupt as to willingly murder 3,000 citizens but so mysteriously stupid as to not plant a single WMD to justify the actions and make the supposed endgame of "keeping us safe" a more realistic necessity.  

Its truly hilarious to hear a truther talk about reality and rational thought; none of you exhibit anything close to it.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 10, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Oh yes there are so many out there who want to believe this is an inside job. You know if you guys could produce some physical evidence instead of "Because I said so" BS, then maybe some of the rest of us could look at it without laughing. And if you could argue a point without calling people liars that might help too.
> 
> I don't mind admitting that I could be wrong, but I never lie. So show us some real physical evidence instead of BS made up stuff., because we will first debunk anything you present, with real facts.


  There are polls suggesting that the official version of 9-11 is not as accurate. 54% in this one. Some opinions in this poll are divided as to who, and many aren't sure, but it shows they aren't convinced that the govs. story is true. 






"Theorizing about what happened on 9/11, when you're not being given answers to your questions about that day by the people who SHOULD be able to do so, is PERFECTLY normal. As is suspecting that the reason these answers aren't being given is "sinister" in nature. After 9 plus years of obfuscation, spin, lies, and cover-ups regarding the 9/11 attacks, it is unavoidable to think that criminal complicity is the reason why. we have not proven it beyond the shadow of doubt. We do not have documentation that shows they planned it. We do not have a signed confession from someone. We have pieces of the puzzle, and to most of us that have been doing this a long time, those pieces point to more than just Osama Bin Laden, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, and 19 hijackers. 
I would like to say that I am convinced some elements within our Government, and others were complicit in the attacks of 9/11. The information that exists today clearly points in that direction. We have pieces to the puzzle, and we KNOW who refuses to give up the other pieces."
Here's a link to 50 facts that all concerned might find interesting about 9-11. Yeah it's what you all call a truther site. I hope your anger and disdain for the people you argue with on here can be put aside for a while and you take the time to read it with an open mind, the page has links to the information sources. This shouldn't be a war between us citizens, it should be us against those that want to keep the truth covered up. The more this issue divides us the less chance we will have of getting answers and finding out what really happened.

The Facts Speak For Themselves - 911truth.org


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes there are so many out there who want to believe this is an inside job. You know if you guys could produce some physical evidence instead of "Because I said so" BS, then maybe some of the rest of us could look at it without laughing. And if you could argue a point without calling people liars that might help too.
> ...



I read the first 15 or so of your facts. They can mostly either be dismissed as having little or nothing to do with the attacks or they can be explained. There is no prove there of any Government involvement. Oh and I am not angry with anyone on here. I simply will not be called a liar by anyone. I think that is rather reasonable.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 10, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The responses in this thread by people that refuse to even think the official 9-11 conspiracy is bullshit clearly illustrates just how irrational some peoples' defenses can be. It's like they are faced with the possibility that their beloved old uncle Sam, is the prime suspect of decades long serial murders. It's fear, and cowardice and lack of objectivity. Some people will never accept the possibility that they have been duped all their lives, and they are hopeless and are a waste of time. Polls are showing more and more people are questioning the official account of 9-11 so, you shouldn't spend a lot of time and effort on those who strongly resist change. You only have to help and protect those who want to change.
> ...



They didn't need to plant anything,  anywhere in Afghanistan or Iraq, the war was on and there was no turning back, and nothing could be done about it, nor was when they didn't find any.
"The media have raised the possibility that the US might "plant" weapons of mass destruction in Iraq, and that this may be another reason to keep UN inspectors out. This is a charge of such seriousness that we Veteran Intelligence Professionals for Sanity have been conducting an informal colloquium on the issue. As one might expect, there is no unanimity among us on the likelihood of such planting,* but most believe that Washington would consider it far too risky.* Those holding this view add that recent polls suggest most Americans will not be very critical of the Bush administration even if no weapons of mass destruction are found."

David MacMichael and Ray McGovern: Weapons of Mass Destruction: Where? Find? Plant?
 You believe what he hell you want, I'm not making this stuff up and pleading with you to believe it.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 10, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I read the first 15 or so of your facts. They can mostly either be dismissed as having little or nothing to do with the attacks or they can be explained. There is no prove there of any Government involvement. Oh and I am not angry with anyone on here. I simply will not be called a liar by anyone. I think that is rather reasonable.



Well go ahead and dismiss them then. After all you are asking for people to "prove" and show you evidence, then when people oblige, you give it a cursory once over and say"They can mostly either be dismissed as having little or nothing to do with the attacks or they can be explained."
The facts aren't mine, they are main stream media sourced. Go ahead and try to tell us how theses facts don't make for objective questioning of the official version of 9-11 and how they shouldn't steer 54% of  people polled world wide to question that 9-11official story.  I've linked you to my sources of information that gave me reason to  doubt the govs. story, now you link me to your sources that say they are baseless, and can "be explained". I think that is rather reasonable.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The responses in this thread by people that refuse to even think the official 9-11 conspiracy is bullshit clearly illustrates just how irrational some peoples' defenses can be. It's like they are faced with the possibility that their beloved old uncle Sam, is the prime suspect of decades long serial murders. It's fear, and cowardice and lack of objectivity. Some people will never accept the possibility that they have been duped all their lives, and they are hopeless and are a waste of time. Polls are showing more and more people are questioning the official account of 9-11 so, you shouldn't spend a lot of time and effort on those who strongly resist change. You only have to help and protect those who want to change.
> ...


 And what 9-11 "truth" do you believe. What do you really know for sure and what is your take on it? I can't debate you if I don't know.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


that 19 al qaeda terrorists highjacked 4 planes and crashed them
that IS the truth


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 Ok, then can I ask, have you sifted through any of the websites, and videos and listened to educated people who have formed organizations to bring awareness that what you were told to believe might not be true, or that there are things that the gov. story says that doesn't jive with them?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


yes, and i find them less than educated
most of them are fucking NUTZ
like YOU


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 Enough said, your a waste of time. You had a chance at contributing something useful in this thread, but it appears you are only here to argue and resort to name calling. Looks like what the others think of you is spot on. Move out of the way please, don't you have home work or chores to do?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I read the first 15 or so of your facts. They can mostly either be dismissed as having little or nothing to do with the attacks or they can be explained. There is no prove there of any Government involvement. Oh and I am not angry with anyone on here. I simply will not be called a liar by anyone. I think that is rather reasonable.
> ...



Take your facts into a court of law and most of them will be automatically dismissed as circumstantial or hearsay. Most of us have said that the 911CR is correct on all the major points, there are some unanswered questions. Much of what happened that day, during the investigation, and even some things from prior to the attacks are classified. And they are not classified to hide a conspiracy, but to protect the people of the USA.

When you have physical evidence that the 911 CR is wrong, let us know.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


because thats all you fucking morons deserve
grow a functioning brain and stop trusting asswipes like alex jones and that griffin idiot


----------



## miller (Nov 10, 2010)

WE HAVE SFC OLLIE HERE TO PROTECT US.

OH GOODY and that's on top of this -- SFC WROTE, "And they are not classified to hide a conspiracy, but to protect the people of the USA."

We're being protected from the terrorists now we can all go back to sleep.  What a deal.


----------



## miller (Nov 10, 2010)

THAT WAS THE POINT OF THE THREAD 911 FACTS NO THEORIES.

Here's the SFC OLLIE QUOTE, "I read the first 15 or so of your facts. They can mostly either be dismissed as having little or nothing to do with the attacks or they can be explained."

Let's see you refute any fact listed with credible proof.  NO THEORIES, NO BULLSHIT.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 10, 2010)

miller said:


> THAT WAS THE POINT OF THE THREAD 911 FACTS NO THEORIES.
> 
> Here's the SFC OLLIE QUOTE, "I read the first 15 or so of your facts. They can mostly either be dismissed as having little or nothing to do with the attacks or they can be explained."
> 
> Let's see you refute any fact listed with credible proof.  NO THEORIES, NO BULLSHIT.


but all you have posted is theories and bullshit


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > THAT WAS THE POINT OF THE THREAD 911 FACTS NO THEORIES.
> ...



Is this jackoff addressing me? After calling me a liar? Does he think I was kidding when I said that is an automatic ignore? LOL that's funny. Ask Manifold how long I've been ignoring his ass for calling me a liar.... Anyway, one of you guys can answer this dumb ass. He's not worth my time.


----------



## miller (Nov 10, 2010)

1,682 VIEWS SO FAR.

There hasn't been 1 of the 15 facts sited that has ever been mentioned let alone proved false.

All they have are baseless name calling -- idiot, moron -- and outright lies.

BRAINWASHED LOSERS.  They won't consider they are brainwashed and manipulated by the media which hid more than 40 warnings to Bush.  Massoui was arrested before 911, tried and convicted in a court of law as one of the terrorists.  The entire crime was filmed.  118 fire fighters witnessed explosions.  Steel beams landed on roofs 200 yards from the WTC.  See the explosion of the south tower while the north tower is burning.  All 3 towers dropped at free fall speed.  None toppled.  All 3 dropped straight into their basements.


----------



## elvis (Nov 10, 2010)

I said magenta, you dipshit. MAGENTA!  Get with the fucking program.


----------



## miller (Nov 10, 2010)

sfc ollie is a liar

screw shit you draw flies.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 10, 2010)

miller said:


> 1)  Dozens of media reporters arrived at the WTC minutes after the 1st plane hit the north tower.*True*
> 2)  The entire crime was photographed.*You don't come across as unbiased when you use the word "crime". Learn how to fix that, little boy. It was photographed.*
> 3)  Private photographers filmed the entire crime.*"Crime" again? Idiot.  But true on private.*
> 4)  Before any spin developed directly reported at the WTC there were numerous witnesses who mentioned hearing explosions.*WOW!! How old were they, 10? Anyone can say that. Most are NOT experts.*
> ...


This is a COMPLETE waste of time with you idiots but, hey, it's my day off.

More later. NONE OF THIS IS NEW!!!!! Miller is a sock, nothing else.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 10, 2010)

*AND YOU'RE AN IDIOT!!! LOOK MA, BIG FONTS AND BRIGHT COLORS!!!*


miller said:


> sfc ollie is a liar
> 
> screw shit you draw flies.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> They didn't need to plant anything,  anywhere in Afghanistan or Iraq, the war was on and there was no turning back, and nothing could be done about it, nor was when they didn't find any.



I detailed why they would have done it if they were corrupt as you fantasize them being.




Mr. Jones said:


> "The media have raised the possibility that the US might "plant" weapons of mass destruction in Iraq, and that this may be another reason to keep UN inspectors out. This is a charge of such seriousness that we Veteran Intelligence Professionals for Sanity have been conducting an informal colloquium on the issue. As one might expect, there is no unanimity among us on the likelihood of such planting,* but most believe that Washington would consider it far too risky.*


Silliest statement ever.  Not sure what your authors were smoking at the time but it's probably illegal everywhere except Cali.  

There would be no risk to planting WMDs in either place.  Even moreso there would be no risk compared to the risk of planting anything in the towers, in Virginia, or Pennsylvania where there would be multiple jurisdictions and multiple investigators.  That wouldn't be the case in the Middle East.  Whoeve said it would be "far too risky" is either an idiot or simply ignorant of reality.



Mr. Jones said:


> You believe what he hell you want, I'm not making this stuff up and pleading with you to believe it.



I believe the 9/11 Commission Report.  Feel free to regale us with your version of events.  We both know you won't because if you take a stand, you will have to defend it.  So we all know you won't because you have to be able to change your story.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 11, 2010)

miller said:


> FIZZ &SFC ARE LIARS.
> 
> They wouldn't know how to calculate the precise time of the collapse.


you stated all three buildings came down at free fall speed. thats a lie. saying it makes you a liar. -FACT

calling me a liar is an unsubstantiated claim. (and is also something i would expect from someone in pre-school)

please learn the difference between the two things.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't need to plant anything,  anywhere in Afghanistan or Iraq, the war was on and there was no turning back, and nothing could be done about it, nor was when they didn't find any.
> ...


 Fact is they didn't because they felt they didn't need to. But at least you wonder why they didn't, that's a start in the right direction, asking, wondering, good for you!
 My version of events contains all the things your version contains, except to me there are too many unanswered questions, and I feel it is too important to just dismiss, as do 54% of people polled world wide. Why do you think that is?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > FIZZ &SFC ARE LIARS.
> ...


 Exactly free fall speed, maybe inaccurate, but near free fall speed could be considered more correct. The point is they came down waaay too fast, hence all the questions surrounding their destruction.


----------



## eots (Nov 11, 2010)

Cuntycorn is full of shit


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 I am, and 
there is. Physical evidence in the very same report you site.  Starting with the fact that building 7 is not mentioned. Both the building, and the report are physical evidence, and omitting it from the report is wrong. 
BTW, what unanswered questions would you like to have the answers to? Can you indulge us with a few perhaps? I just want to see if we have some we can agree on.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

Why  was building 7 not discussed in the final 911CR? Easy to answer if you read the report. It wasn't one of their goals to decide why the building fell.

"We have come together with a unity of purpose because our nation
demands it. September 11, 2001, was a day of unprecedented shock and suffering
in the history of the United States.The nation was unprepared. How
did this happen, and how can we avoid such tragedy again?
To answer these questions, the Congress and the President created the
National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States (Public
Law 107-306, November 27, 2002).
Our mandate was sweeping.The law directed us to investigate facts and
circumstances relating to the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001, including
those relating to intelligence agencies, law enforcement agencies, diplomacy,
immigration issues and border control, the flow of assets to terrorist
organizations, commercial aviation, the role of congressional oversight and
resource allocation, and other areas determined relevant by the Commission."

Now what do I want answered? Nothing really, I disagree with some minor points made in the NIST reports. I believe the 911 CR could have dug a little deeper into who was behind some of the financing. (And they probably did but didn't publish the information) But they both have the major points covered.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

Near freefall speeds? I don't think so.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLShZOvxVe4&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Near freefall speeds? I don't think so.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLShZOvxVe4&feature=player_embedded#!


You proved my point. 9 seconds, compared to 14 or 14.75. _Near _free fall speed velocity. Too close, for many people at least, to sweep under the rug and move on. Especially when viewed side by side with an actual confirmed controlled demolition.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwFAnP7_RtY[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Near freefall speeds? I don't think so.
> ...



That is one of my problems with building 7. because of the smoke we never see the southern side of the building where there were reports that up to 10 floors were 25% ripped out. And still there are no sounds that connect to controlled demolition.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

OH and nearly 16 seconds is not near free fall speed. that is nearly double the time actually.

At least closer to double the time than it is to free fall time. 

15.28 divided by 9.22 (freefall speed) = 1.66 or one and 2/3 the time of freefall.

and for the other tower?

22.02 divided by 9.22 is 2.39 or nearly 2 1/2 times free fall speed.

Free fall? Close to free fall? Not by my math.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Why  was building 7 not discussed in the final 911CR? Easy to answer if you read the report. It wasn't one of their goals to decide why the building fell.


So building 7 isn't relevant? Wrong. It is, and how and why it fell should have been one of their goals to explain, it was part of the 9-11 attack was it not? , another casualty of the attack. They mention the 2 towers, but not # 7.



> "We have come together with a unity of purpose because our nation
> demands it.


And still does.


> September 11, 2001, was a day of *unprecedented* shock and suffering
> in the history of the United States.


 No there was another day in history that had the same effect. 



> The nation was unprepared. How
> did this happen, and how can we avoid such tragedy again?


 Bullshit. There were warnings.


> To answer these questions, the Congress and the President created the
> National Commission on Terrorist Attacks Upon the United States (Public
> Law 107-306, November 27, 2002).
> Our mandate was sweeping.The law directed us to investigate facts and
> ...


 This is were we have problems, as there are things relevant to the public, that they don't address.



> Now what do I want answered? Nothing really, I disagree with some minor points made in the NIST reports. I believe the 911 CR could have dug a little deeper into who was behind some of the financing. (And they probably did but didn't publish the information) But they both have the major points covered.


 Nothing r_eally_ but you have a problem with who was behind the financing of the attack?
What causes you concern about who might have been behind the financing? And the minor flaw with NIST? I'm still looking at things and links would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 Well the video you posted has it coming down in 14.75 seconds, and that is what I based my response on, now your throwing an even higher time at it. Which is it?  Regardless, if the 9-11 commission would have t_hought it relevant,_ we might know more. This is what people are pissed at, when we say that the investigation is lacking in detail. 
Look.. the fact is that the building came down looking to much like a controlled demolition to just dismiss, by the commission, and for most people. We just want to know more then we've been told and to just accept it and shut up. Fuck that.


----------



## eots (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



this is in complete contradiction with the findings of NIST lil Ollie...when are you going too get that through your head ??


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> .... And still there are no sounds that connect to controlled demolition.


I don't know if that is accurate...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUfiLbXMa64&feature=related[/ame]

And what the hell is this?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YvrKfWkxdw&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEPjOi2dQSM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


 Yeah, it doesn't seem to add up to the maker of this video either..And the 9-11 commission report completely leaves WTC 7 out?  No wonder people are skeptical.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii49BaRDp_A[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 11, 2010)

more bullshit from Mr Jones
did you notice in that first video the guy was "trapped on the 8th floor for an HOUR AND A HALF AFTER he heard the "explosion"?

and did you notice the building didn't start to collapse when the "explosive sound" was heard?

none of that supports a controlled demolition
and that third video, the first building was of greatly DIFFERENT construction and that part that was of similar construct DID collapse

you troofer morons are some of the biggest fucking morons on the internet


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Eots I have never claimed to agree 100% with the NIST or the 911 CR. But that doesn't mean I think there were any controlled demolitions either.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Why  was building 7 not discussed in the final 911CR? Easy to answer if you read the report. It wasn't one of their goals to decide why the building fell.
> ...



No where that I know of in the 911 CR do they claim any details about the technical reasons that WTC 1 and 2 came down. Of course I could have missed it.

Financing, just a gut feeling that some of the funds came from countries which we are allied with. So I can understand why they aren't talking about it. Though I believe they should. 
Building 7? I believe that NIST is wrong that the physical damage done to the building by the tower collapse didn't cause the collapse of bldg 7. I believe that 25% of 10 floors is a big chunk of damage and probably did have something to do with the building falling. Also some of the times given for the collapses of different buildings were wrong in both reports. Which of course is what some of the truther stuff is based on.....

Like I said, the major points are correct.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > .... And still there are no sounds that connect to controlled demolition.
> ...



Ever heard and seen a controlled demolition? I thought not.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> more bullshit from Mr Jones
> did you notice in that first video the guy was "trapped on the 8th floor for an HOUR AND A HALF AFTER he heard the "explosion"?
> 
> and did you notice the building didn't start to collapse when the "explosive sound" was heard?
> ...


 Hey divecont, it's not me saying this stuff, I am simply referring people to others who have, and it's on tape, and documented. So go and say bullshit to them,  and I didn't start the alternative 9-11 theories, and I wasn't one of the people who started to question the inconsistencies in the official story, but I'm glad there were and brought it to the publics attention because I can see through the bull shit, and yours. You are a petty useless poster on here, and rather pathetic, you offer nothing useful here, and I am starting to believe that you crave attention in the form of responses from me, which is scary and sad. I think you have to be over 13 to post here? Does your mom and dad know your even on here?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > more bullshit from Mr Jones
> ...


no, it is YOU taking what THEY said and trying to make it something they DIDN'T say you sack of shit


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 Woah, You didn't even give me a chance to answer you with the " I thought not" remark. Hell yes I've seen and heard a controlled demolition, more then once. They paved the way for new buildings right down the street from my home years ago.  Not to mention all the times on the tv.  We've all seen those right? That's another reason why I, from a personal viewpoint, was shocked to see the similarities of what I saw on 9-11. As a matter of fact I knew a man who owns a demolition company, he has a side business selling memorabilia he took from the buildings, a real pack rat who should be on the hoarders tv show. It's like a museum walking in his business. Anyway, the whole thing just doesn't look right, the buildings fell too fast, even if it wasn't at free fall speed the entire way down, and the way the investigation was handled, and the way the evidence was swiftly hauled away, and the way the gov. didn't even want to look into it so as to provide undisputed proof that the people they blamed for it, did indeed do it, it doesn't make them look credible.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


ok, how fast SHOULD they have fallen?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 Such as what divecunt? What am I saying that "THEY said and trying to make it something they DIDN'T "? 
Name 1 thing asshole.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 SLOWER dick breath.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


dont project your fantasies onto me shit head


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 11, 2010)

and i guess that gravity should have had less of an effect on the WTC than every other building

well, according to dipshit jones


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



SO you've heard controlled demolitions but you think the collapses on 9-11 were similar? 

I would check in with an audiologist if I were you.


----------



## eots (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



but it means that you reject the data that allows the computer simulation to function and create a global collapse..if you disagree with this you you reject the only theory that NIST was able to create in 8 years that could remotely come close to explain a collapse of this nature


----------



## eots (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



again you disregards NIST theory that says a single blast to column 79 could create a progressive collapse


----------



## Fizz (Nov 11, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



the NIST has a theory that a single blast could create a progressive collapse?

source please!!


----------



## eots (Nov 11, 2010)

I HAVE GIVEN YOU THE SOURCE OVER AND OVER AND YOUR QUESTION SHOWS YOUR COMPLETE LACK OF UNDERSTANDING OF THE NIST PROGRESSIVE COLLAPSE THEORY


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paF0rBNksDM&playnext=1&list=PL7366B73F9A934166&index=3[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcaxvQGdmtw&list=PL7366B73F9A934166&index=5&playnext=2[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 11, 2010)

eots said:


> I HAVE GIVEN YOU THE SOURCE OVER AND OVER AND YOUR QUESTION SHOWS YOUR COMPLETE LACK OF UNDERSTANDING OF THE NIST PROGRESSIVE COLLAPSE THEORY
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paF0rBNksDM&playnext=1&list=PL7366B73F9A934166&index=3
> ...


that doesnt say what you claimed

what a shock


----------



## eots (Nov 11, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > i have given you the source over and over and your question shows your complete lack of understanding of the nist progressive collapse theory
> ...



it says exactly what I claim.. If column 79 was blasted the collapse would occur but they claim  the noise would be to great "as loud as a shot gun blast" and that was not heard or reported... Therefore it never happened


----------



## miller (Nov 11, 2010)

Building 7 dropped in 6.5 seconds at free fall speed and the towers dropped at 14.5 seconds 1.5 seconds slower than free fall speed.

Measuring free fall speed is not simple.  Timing the actual speed of the free fall takes a precise measurement of the time of the fall.

See and hear the analysis.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXSHm3CdHf4[/ame]

To learn all the technical facts measured by architects and engineers see the ae911truth.org website.  That's if you want to learn.  Learning with an open mind will completely destroy the propaganda brainwashing.  To not want to know the truth about 911 is the height of wanting to remain being manipulated and brainwashed.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I wanted to say "Thank You" Ollie.  Thank you for your service.  I imagine that, at times, when you read what some say here you really have to wonder, "This is what I fought for?"


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Once again, you mis-interpret what was written.

I'm absolutely not wondering.  I know no explosives were planted at WTC because no WMD were planted in Iraq.  One wouldn't have happened without the other.  

54% worldwide?  Bullshit.

Considering theres 6 Billion people in the world, most speak no English much less have even heard of the 9/11 Commission Report.  Your 54% figure is a canard.  

Curious; what "unanswered" questions are still out there?


----------



## eots (Nov 11, 2010)

candycorn said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



ollie worked for a pay day and a pension


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Not exactly. Along with that single blast there would have had to been the massive fire damage that was done first. I hope there are no high rise buildings that can be brought down by taking out only one column. There had better be a whole lot more damage than just that.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2010)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



Yep, I only care about me, that's why I still serve in veterans organizations. That's why I do volunteer work at a veterans service office and a veterans clinic. Because I worked only for a payday and a pension. Yep damn you got me figured out.

 Dumb ass.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 11, 2010)

miller said:


> IT DIDN'T TOPPLE.
> 
> "If I had built a steel beam wall 1300 feet high and then pushed on it from the top to make it topple sideways, how far away would the top portion land from the foot of the bottom of that wall?"
> 
> ...


You're a fucking idiot. You don't think that CD professionals in the private sector don't know how to do it? Ask them and see how long it takes to set it up, you fucking moron.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Anybody who was still under the illusion that EOTS was anything but garbage should re-calibrate their opinions in light of this latest example.  Fuck him.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 12, 2010)

eots said:


> If column 79 was blasted the collapse would occur



where do they say this?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 12, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > If column 79 was blasted the collapse would occur
> ...



he'll direct us back to some 10 minute long video that we've probably seen 3 dozen times already.  I don't want to ever go into a building that will come down with the possibility that one charge can bring it down. 

Seriously, one beam without any other damage??????? 

Think for yourself Eots.....


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 12, 2010)

miller said:


> Building 7 dropped in 6.5 seconds at free fall speed




That is COMPLETELY wrong.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



he's just lying again. he does it all the time. he doesnt understand what he reads, apparently, and claims the NIST report says things it doesnt actually say.

its the same as his claim that the NIST says "fires alone" brought down building 7. they never said that.


----------



## eots (Nov 12, 2010)

Fizz said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


fires brought down the wtc 7 according to NIST AND NIST  clearly states that if colum 79 was buckled by explosives instead of fire it would have initiated the collapse..you just cant deal with it


----------



## eots (Nov 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



according to NIST the failure of column 79 instated a progressive collapse


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 12, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Along how many floors did this column fail? And how many* explosives* (your word with the s on it) would it take? 



> fires brought down the wtc 7 according to NIST AND NIST clearly states that if colum 79 was buckled by *explosives* instead of fire it would have initiated the collapse..you just cant deal with it


And so you also agree that one charge would not have done the job.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 12, 2010)

eots said:


> I HAVE GIVEN YOU THE SOURCE OVER AND OVER AND YOUR QUESTION SHOWS YOUR COMPLETE LACK OF UNDERSTANDING OF THE NIST PROGRESSIVE COLLAPSE THEORY
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paF0rBNksDM&playnext=1&list=PL7366B73F9A934166&index=3
> ...



In the first video, the spokesman states that fire was the reason this particular building came down. He also states that clearly no building is created to withstand a collision by an airplane which goes against what information is available. There are numerous occasions when hirise buildings burned for even longer periods of time, without collapsing.  The other side contradicts these statements, and have a reasonable argument to ask for another investigation. A new phenomena that causes building collapse has just been discovered! What a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> And so you also agree that one charge would not have done the job.


 According to what was said, if this column 79 was so critical to the buildings demise, then it would have to have been the easiest building to rig! Shit, one charge on this column is all it would take. How many explosions would be heard then?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> SO you've heard controlled demolitions but you think the collapses on 9-11 were similar?
> 
> I would check in with an audiologist if I were you.


 You surly have heard a shotgun blast.. that's how loud the NIST spokesman said it would be? There were explosions, and there are witnesses that heard them! The explosion wouldn't have to be as loud as NIST claims in the video, if thermate was used. Again, the other side have valid reasons for questioning, and calling them out on this BS. These people aren't kooks, they have valid points, and make good arguments against the official version. NIST has to say a never before phenomena occurred to explain it away. Bullshit.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 12, 2010)

One more time, this is what a controlled demolition looks like and sounds like.

Notice there is a series of explosions before the building starts to move, it begins to fall with the second series of explosions.

Your mention of thermite we will simply have to hide a smile and pretend you didn't mention it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79sJ1bMR6VQ[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (Nov 12, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > SO you've heard controlled demolitions but you think the collapses on 9-11 were similar?
> ...



I guess ignorance is not bliss.  You sound really pissed.

How about a narrative in your own words describing what happened that day from your stand point?  

I'll wager you're too scared to write one.

Man up for a change.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> fires brought down the wtc 7 according to NIST AND NIST  clearly states that if colum 79 was buckled by explosives instead of fire it would have initiated the collapse..you just cant deal with it



you claimed the NIST said "fires alone" brought down WTC7. The NIST never said that. you lied. it was your own stupid fucking interpretation of the NIST report and you were WRONG.

now you claim the NIST said explosives could take out column 79 (not colum, you illiterate dickhead) and cause the collapse. The NIST never said that. You lied. once again, it's your own stupid fucking interpretation of the NIST and you are simply WRONG!! 

deal with it!!


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is a new video that shows that even ordinaty thermite can cut steel like that which was used in the WTC.  This was an engineer who shows how he developed a thermite box-cutter at home to cut steel.  

The National Geographic (and others) failed use of thermite to do any damage to steel (and this engineer's initial attempts) show that a poor design won't cut steel.   But that with a little enineering, it can.

I am not be able to post URLs yet, so just change the [dot] to a "." to watch it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d5iIoCiI8g[/ame]

I you want to reply to this post, please watch the video first.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr CandyCorn:

In response to your comments in your post #260, you said:

Comment #1: "Kinetic energy is being overlooked. Especially the energies created by a mass of 30 some floors falling down."  
Answer: Remember that at time=0, (before the top 30 floors of the buiding began its descent) there was no kinetic energy ... it wasn't moving. Then suddenly it all came down all at once as if all the supporting structure below it didn't exist.  

Comment #2: "Its a movie. No kidding."
Answer: Good ... so we agree that the perimiter column sections did not "pole vault" 600 feet away.

Comment #3: "Your assumptions are asinine."
Answer: So you understand what I said, and simply disagree with the physics and observations.  But can you articulate what is wrong?  Rember, the assumption was: 'Now we need to make an assumption. We need to assume that the top 30-floor section is disconnected from the structure below' [for it to begin falling through the remaining structue]. If it wasn't disconnected from the structure below, it would still be supported ... and the only thing it could do would be to topple.  But it didn't.  For a simple expmeriment, take a coffee cup and place it on the floor.  Take a waste-paper basket (or something similar) and balance it on top of the coffee cup.  Nice and stable ... and fully supported.  As long as the waste-paper basket remains supported, it can only tip over.  Parts of the building could have fallen away, but the fully supported columns would have remained ... well ... fully supported all the way down to bedrock through undamaged, intact, columns.

Comment #4: "In other words, no."
Answer: "The physics described above should be enough of an answer." is still a good answer.  Do you have any specific comments about the physics?

Comment #5: "Tell us your story about how they wired 220 floors for controlled demolition without anybody noticing."
Answer:  I don't know who, what, why and how.  All I know is that the official story is WRONG and we need a new, comprehensive and truthful investigation.  The current engineering report by NIST is Fradulent.  I do know that a new management team took over two months beore 9/11 and they had the ability to change security protocols and grant 'badges' to whomever.  Turned $125 million int 5.6 Billion through insurance policies.  Can't say they did it, but they should be asked some hard questions in a rigorous legal format.

See the "Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth" web-site


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

A video to answer a video. Maybe you can understand it that way.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWpC_1WP8do&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> One more time, this is what a controlled demolition looks like and sounds like.
> 
> Notice there is a series of explosions before the building starts to move, it begins to fall with the second series of explosions.
> 
> ...



Hey I'm not a scholar, architect, nor an engineer, and I'm assuming neither are you, so we have to put our faith in people that have the knowledge and skill to look at this situation objectively. There are 2 sides that are competing for your approval of their presentation of the facts. One is the government, who has not presented a viable story IMO, according to the science presented and has often lied to its citizens, in many peoples opinions. The other side are people who are not government appointed, non biased, and are under no pressure to produce or manufacture evidence, at the govs. behest, and come from all over the fields of science and technology, aviation, military etc.. And they present a compelling counter point, that the NIST, and the gov. have not even considered on many points. Countless people are saying the collapse looked looked a CD, the collapse exhibited all the trademarks of a CD, but one that was brought down by an unconventional agent, thermite. NIST doesn't mention the pools of molten metal in the sub structures of the buildings that lingered for months afterward! WTF? NIST  didn't talk to eyewitnesses, and left  a lot of things out of the investigation.  That doesn't sound like a thorough investigation to a lot of people, myself included.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > One more time, this is what a controlled demolition looks like and sounds like.
> ...



Notice there is a series of explosions before the building starts to move, it begins to fall with the second series of explosions.


NIST left out what? 


> NIST conducted an extremely thorough three-year investigation into what caused the WTC towers to collapse, as explained in NISTs dedicated Web site, NIST and the World Trade Center. This included consideration of a number of hypotheses for the collapses of the towers.
> 
> Some 200 technical expertsincluding about 85 career NIST experts and 125 leading experts from the private sector and academiareviewed tens of thousands of documents, interviewed more than 1,000 people, reviewed 7,000 segments of video footage and 7,000 photographs, analyzed 236 pieces of steel from the wreckage, performed laboratory tests and sophisticated computer simulations of the sequence of events that occurred from the moment the aircraft struck the towers until they began to collapse.
> 
> Based on this comprehensive investigation, NIST concluded that the WTC towers collapsed because: (1) the impact of the planes severed and damaged support columns, dislodged fireproofing insulation coating the steel floor trusses and steel columns, and widely dispersed jet fuel over multiple floors; and (2) the subsequent unusually large jet-fuel ignited multi-floor fires (which reached temperatures as high as 1,000 degrees Celsius) significantly weakened the floors and columns with dislodged fireproofing to the point where floors sagged and pulled inward on the perimeter columns. This led to the inward bowing of the perimeter columns and failure of the south face of WTC 1 and the east face of WTC 2, initiating the collapse of each of the towers. Both photographic and video evidenceas well as accounts from the New York Police Department aviation unit during a half-hour period prior to collapsesupport this sequence for each tower.



NIST's Investigation of the Sept. 11 World Trade Center Disaster - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 13, 2010)

Fizz said:


> you claimed the NIST said "fires alone" brought down WTC7. The NIST never said that. you lied. it was your own stupid fucking interpretation of the NIST report and you were WRONG.
> 
> now you claim the NIST said explosives could take out column 79 (not colum, you illiterate dickhead) and cause the collapse. The NIST never said that. You lied. once again, it's your own stupid fucking interpretation of the NIST and you are simply WRONG!!
> 
> deal with it!!


 That is precisely the very first and main reason given in this video for the collapse, you really don't seem to comprehend THAT? They are saying that this is the first instance known that fire is the reason for the failure of the building. If you have trouble hearing, my apologies, perhaps someone could listen and tell you what they are saying for you. Just the first 20 secs. And it's about wtc7.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSnjyZNYlW8[/ame]

Again here the first 13 secs. or so.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paF0rBNksDM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 13, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



You want me to write you a fucking narrative? You are delusional. If you don't want to do your own research, don't expect people here to do it for you. It's sad enough folks take the time to post videos and links that you probably don't even look at, or refuse to acknowledge. If you want alternative theories to what happened, look it up. You man up for a change.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> it says exactly what I claim.. If column 79 was blasted the collapse would occur but they claim  the noise would be to great "as loud as a shot gun blast" and that was not heard or reported... Therefore it never happened


=========================
Sounds of Explosions! Why Yes!

"Newly obtained 9/11 eyewitness footage that NIST fought tooth and nail to keep secret contains what appears to be the sound of explosions coming from the vicinity of WTC 7 after the collapse of the twin towers, offering yet more startling evidence that the building, which was not hit by a plane yet collapsed demolition style, was deliberately imploded.

The clip was released by NIST (National Institute of Standards and Technology) as part of a 3 terabyte package of video and photo data in response to a lawsuit brought by the International Center for 9/11 Studies. As we highlighted in our previous report, almost every single video studied as part of the release thus far contains damning evidence of controlled demolition on both the twin towers and WTC 7."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrnmbUDeHus[/ame]

for the full story with more explosions that were not screened out:

http://www.infowars.com/new-911-footage-reveals-wtc-7-explosions/


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. SFC Ollie:

It is clear from the you-tube video that you linked to that you have no idea about the rigorous physical analysis that was done.  Mr Jones' (and many other authors) paper didn't just look at random meterials that were found, they were looking at specific remnants of chips of a nanothermite.  

What you are saying is like saying "that when you cross an active battlefield, why should you be afraid of anything, after all, lead copper and steel are everywhere."  In fact the ways that those elements are present in the battlefield is far different than the next day.  Same with the red-gray chips ... those atoms dont just don't land together like that and be so highly energized that they are "explosive."

Do some technical research before posting something that technically unsound.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> Mr. SFC Ollie:
> 
> It is clear from the you-tube video that you linked to that you have no idea about the rigorous physical analysis that was done.  Mr Jones' (and many other authors) paper didn't just look at random meterials that were found, they were looking at specific remnants of chips of a nanothermite.
> 
> ...



That's funny, you guys are really really bad at this.

 Nano chips that are explosive but didn't explode in the middle of the disaster of 9-11-01, and who is it that somehow finds this? 

And the experts at NIST flat out told you that they found no evidence of demolitions. But hey they represent the government right? So they must be lying. I wonder what the total count is up to now of the people who were involved but haven't spoke out..... Must be nearing 10,000 by now if not more. 

BTW, there was no explosion as building 7 fell. There is the sound of a building falling. Notice it is over 5 seconds from the time the penthouse falls before the camera man even realizes that the building was coming down.

DO play again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> The responses in this thread by people that refuse to even think the official 9-11 conspiracy is bullshit clearly illustrates just how irrational some peoples' defenses can be. It's like they are faced with the possibility that their beloved old uncle Sam, is the prime suspect of decades long serial murders. It's fear, and cowardice and lack of objectivity. Some people will never accept the possibility that they have been duped all their lives, and they are hopeless and are a waste of time. Polls are showing more and more people are questioning the official account of 9-11 so, you shouldn't spend a lot of time and effort on those who strongly resist change. You only have to help and protect those who want to change.
> _"The individual is handicapped by coming face to face with a conspiracy so monstrous he cannot believe it exists."_ ~ J. Edgar Hoover, Director of the FBI
> "Such reactions are emotionally based. 9/11 is a very emotionally charged issue. The source of the denial and resistance is FEAR. The implications of 9/11 Truth are very scary for most people to take in. Given that a part of our government's job description is keeping its citizens safe, it's terrifying to consider that a secret rogue part of our government will do just the opposite -- mass murder those very citizens, in order to advance dark agendas -- like wars for corporate empire. To further consider that associated 'secret teams' would then put out corporate media cover-up stories, in the form of an elaborate fantasy story backed up with planted evidence, and to think that story was nearly universally accepted without question -- this is the stuff of nightmares."
> The intensity of fear brought up by these vast implications causes defense mechanisms to take over our rational thought processes. Such denial most often overrides rationality.
> ...



 you my friend are making way too much sense for the Bush dupes to comprehend.They wont read this post.they will just cover their ears and close their eyes to it im afraid.thats what they always do when confronted with well thought out posts like this one.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 All of which has been argued against with compelling counter points and facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



funny because thats all you ever do is lie in your posts all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2010)

miller said:


> THAT WAS THE POINT OF THE THREAD 911 FACTS NO THEORIES.
> 
> Here's the SFC OLLIE QUOTE, "I read the first 15 or so of your facts. They can mostly either be dismissed as having little or nothing to do with the attacks or they can be explained."
> 
> Let's see you refute any fact listed with credible proof.  NO THEORIES, NO BULLSHIT.



thats all Gomer and the Bush dupes can do or use  to defend it,is theories and bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2010)

miller said:


> 1,682 VIEWS SO FAR.
> 
> There hasn't been 1 of the 15 facts sited that has ever been mentioned let alone proved false.
> 
> ...





Great stuff there,all so true and accurate,yeah the Bush dupes here wont ever consider the fact that they were brainwashed and lied to ,they just want to live in denial and keep covering their ears and closing their eyes when they are proven wrong all the time.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



That's the last time you call me a liar. Now you can come up with a lie That I have said I may forget about this. But I was,am, and will always be a professional NCO, I do not lie. Say it again it's the last time you respond to me. Capice?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


hes a fucking moron, all he ever does is cheer-lead for other morons


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




you and your fellow Bush dupes have been taken to school stupid moron.this post below was taken from a demolitions experts on 9/11 google search.Even Tom Sullivan the lead team member of CDI-CONTROLLED DEMOLITION INCORPORATED,has said the destruction of the towers could have only happened from a controlled demolition.He has said that MANY times. You 9/11 offical conspiracy theory apologists love making morons out of yourselves by blatantly ignoring credible sources such as Tom Sullivan obviously. "rolls on floor laughing."

The video is nearly 2 hours long, but the details start early. Physicists,engineers,fire and demolition experts, explain how some of the official versions contradict the laws of Physics 
The Third WTC building WTC 7 is not mentioned much. 7 hours after the first two towers collapsed, this building 48 stories high collapsed in 6.8 seconds. an apple dropped from that height takes 6. It was reinforced, and there was insufficient damage to cause such a collapse.
The post 9/11 dust was reported to be safe. it was loaded with Mercury from flurescant lights, and Asbestos. Tests found It had a Ph (Alkalinity) of 12 .Ammonia 11.5 and Bleach 12.5 are a comparison.
Rescue workers were told this dust was SAFE. They were told NOT to wear masks as it would alarm the public. It was "essential" to get the money flowing through Wall St no matter what the cost to the people. Particularly the rescuers. Engineers drew from facts, instead of declaring a conclusion, and finding evidence to confirm i


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Nano chips that are explosive but didn't explode in the middle of the disaster of 9-11-01, and who is it that somehow finds this?
> 
> And the experts at NIST flat out told you that they found no evidence of demolitions. But hey they represent the government right? So they must be lying. I wonder what the total count is up to now of the people who were involved but haven't spoke out..... Must be nearing 10,000 by now if not more.
> 
> DO play again.



http://www.hopeoutloud.org/images/AdvancedPhysics.png

Hmmm ... Actually they said that they did not look for explosives, because there was no evidence that they were there ... so why waste time looking for something they "knew" wasn't there.

So the pictures on this panel are from the Stephen Jones (et al) Paper on the red-gray chips from the WTC dust.  If we look at the last figure we see the results from a Differential Scanning Calorimeter (DSC) test.  A differential scanning calorimeter is a device in which you put a small sample of material.  You then put a known amount of heat energy into it.  If the temperature increase is greater that the heat you put in, the material is reacting and giving off heat.  If you look at the red trace, this is for the best nano-thermite that has been described in the literature.  It was from Tillison in 2001. From this graph, you can see that the red-line is relatively flat until about 540 degrees C when it becomes exothermic and gives off a lot of extra energy.  By the time 600 degrees C is reached, all of the material is completely reacted.  If you were to do the same test with the tiny red-gray chips you would see that the material becomes exothermic at a lower level and there is a much narrower temperature range starting at 440 degrees C.  This much narrower and more energetic band suggest that there is an even finer mixing, at the atomic level, of the iron, oxygen and aluminum.  These shorter distances between the atoms increases the reaction speed and with this much energy, the material could be considered to be explosive.  If this were to be so energetic as to explode, the elemental iron from the reaction that I just described, would be exploded out into the air and then it would cool in the atmosphere creating lots of tiny iron spheres. 

So other than saying "Wayne ... it ain't so" what physical evidence do you have of the official story whereby fire cause the complete destruction of the three skyscrapers?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Wrong, wrong wrong. But keep trying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I HAVE GIVEN YOU THE SOURCE OVER AND OVER AND YOUR QUESTION SHOWS YOUR COMPLETE LACK OF UNDERSTANDING OF THE NIST PROGRESSIVE COLLAPSE THEORY
> ...



Mr Jones your wasting your time with Gomer Pyle Ollie and Ditzcon.

Ollie,Candycorn troll boy,Slackjawed,and Fizz are all disinformation agents that have penetrated this site,they would never keep coming back here for their constant ass beatings they get if they were not well paid for it,they would never post for free.Ditzcon, he is just a kid troll who is here just to troll and call people names cause he has no life,nothing more.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> *******&


RAH RAH RAH SIS BOOM BAH GOOOOOO!!! TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats all you said


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Nano chips that are explosive but didn't explode in the middle of the disaster of 9-11-01, and who is it that somehow finds this?
> ...



I never have said and I don't believe that anyone competent has ever said that fire brought down three skyscrapers. There is a small matter of 2 airliners crashing into two of the largest (or tallest) man-made structures in the world and causing massive damage to the integrity of those buildings. You see when you add that fact to the mix, how do you hit those buildings just so perfectly so that you don't screw up the pre-planted explosives or without setting off the thermite too soon? Because if you set off the thermite at the time of collision the buildings would have fell right then. So please explain how they delayed the demolition.

SO now go ahead and add the planes and the damage they did to the buildings and the timing into the mix, and then tell me how it worked.

And Sorry I'm not looking for it again right now but I did read a report about these particles being found, but they were in the wrong combinations to actually be thermite. Because as we all should know, all the components of thermite are in most any office building.


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



bullshit


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne1954 said:
> ...


no, it isnt
but then you post bullshit so much its not surprising you dont know what is and what isnt


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



*link* ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



nice dodge agent. thanks for proving as always, you indeed DO lie all the time when you cant refute facts . your so predictable Gomer and prove as always you have no interest in the truth and that your a complete waste of time .


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


holy shit

you are a fucking idiot
go watch the NatGeo special


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Damn I'm so not going to miss your stupidity. Goodbye dick weed.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I never have said and I don't believe that anyone competent has ever said that fire brought down three skyscrapers. There is a small matter of 2 airliners crashing into two of the largest (or tallest) man-made structures in the world and causing massive damage to the integrity of those buildings. You see when you add that fact to the mix, how do you hit those buildings just so perfectly so that you don't screw up the pre-planted explosives or without setting off the thermite too soon? Because if you set off the thermite at the time of collision the buildings would have fell right then. So please explain how they delayed the demolition.
> 
> SO now go ahead and add the planes and the damage they did to the buildings and the timing into the mix, and then tell me how it worked.



1) Great! So we agree that the buildings were not brought down by fire.

It appears that the point of disagreement is over whether the impact of the planes caused enough damage to cause the top part of the building to become disconnected from the rest of the building and fall down through the rest of the undamaged supporting structure all the way down into the basement.  You need to agree to the use of the word "disconnected" because otherwise the top could only only topple off to one side. 

You seem to think this is a realistic response of a structure to  an impact.  

2) I will simply note that the buildings were impacted by planes, swayed by the force of impact (less than design forces for high winds) and returned to full upright position until they suddenly, and without apparent change in structural integrity, collapsed catastrophically all the way down into the basement.

3) You need to explain exactly what you mean by the folllowing: "... and the timing into the mix," 

4) Finally, in response to "... then tell me how it worked."  At this time neither I nor anybody that I have heard, knows exactly


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I never have said and I don't believe that anyone competent has ever said that fire brought down three skyscrapers. There is a small matter of 2 airliners crashing into two of the largest (or tallest) man-made structures in the world and causing massive damage to the integrity of those buildings. You see when you add that fact to the mix, how do you hit those buildings just so perfectly so that you don't screw up the pre-planted explosives or without setting off the thermite too soon? Because if you set off the thermite at the time of collision the buildings would have fell right then. So please explain how they delayed the demolition.
> ...



Nice twist. I suppose we have to spell out every little sentence, since you want to be like the typical truther and twist everything even though you have to understand exactly what was meant.

Fire by itself did not bring down the towers. The impact and damage done by the planes impacts did not bring down the towers. A combination of the two did bring down the towers.

Timing. If explosives and/or thermite had been planted in the buildings, chances are that the explosions of the planes impacts would have set the charges off. That they did not fall immediately means that the charges (that did not exist) must have been set off later. Must have been some engineering feat to be able to set them off after the planes destroyed any timers or wiring connection all those charges (which did not exist) to each other.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


too much common sense and logic for most troofers to deal with


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne1954 said:
> ...



I know, but they dismiss common sense.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Great! Then we agree it wasn't the impact damage.  Because the three skyscrapers remained standing after impact.
> 
> Then you are saying it was fire.  It was the fire that weaked the building causing it to be disconnected from the rest of the building structure and fall down through the rest of the undamaged supporting structure ... all the way down into the basement. Again, you need to agree to the use of the word "disconnected" because otherwise the top could only only topple off to one side.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Great! Then we agree it wasn't the impact damage.  Because the three skyscrapers remained standing after impact.
> ...


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 13, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> um, when planes FULL of JET FUEL hit a building, you will see exactly that
> 
> that is not proof of explosives



Um, and the jet fuel gets mostly burnt up in the initial explosion. 

I have already posted pictures of people standing in the impact holes. NONE of them were on fire. 

So......your point is??


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > um, when planes FULL of JET FUEL hit a building, you will see exactly that
> ...


the point is, you troofers are fucking MORONS
get it yet?


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



So the answer is..._ no I have no such link_


----------



## elvis (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I'm not sure you CAN link that.


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2010)

elvis said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



link to what Elvis ? complete sentences would be helpful.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


how do you link to something you watched on TV?
well, you look for everything you can find on youtube, i dont


----------



## elvis (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The National Geographic special Dive was referring to is not available on youtube as far as I know.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne1954 said:
> ...



What, you don't know that thermite is basically aluminum and rust?


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> [What, you don't know that thermite is basically aluminum and rust?



Mr. SFC Ollie:

Scientist and Physicists know quite a bit about the characteristics of thermite.  Your simple "aluminum and rust" (in mixed power form) is used to weld steel rails together.  Here is what Wikipedia says about the "aluminum and rust" reaction ... and it not just some "little-bit-of-rust-on-this-pipe-here-and-an-alumimun-beer-can-over-there" proximity that creates this highly exothermic reaction.

"From Wikipedia:

Thermite is a pyrotechnic composition of a metal powder and a metal oxide, which produces an exothermic oxidation-reduction reaction known as a thermite reaction. If aluminum is the reducing agent it is called an aluminothermic reaction. Most varieties are not explosive, but can create short bursts of extremely high temperatures focused on a very small area for a short period of time.

Thermites can be a diverse class of compositions. The fuels are often aluminium, magnesium, calcium, titanium, zinc, silicon, and boron. The oxidizers can be boron(III) oxide, silicon(IV) oxide, chromium(III) oxide, manganese(IV) oxide, iron(III) oxide, iron(II,III) oxide, copper(II) oxide, and lead(II,III,IV) oxide.

The most common thermite is aluminium-iron(III) oxide.

Reaction

The aluminium reduces the oxide of another metal, most commonly iron oxide, because aluminium is highly reactive:

Fe2O3 + 2Al &#8594; 2Fe + Al2O3 + heat

The products are aluminium oxide, free elemental iron,[2] and a large amount of heat. The reactants are commonly powdered and mixed with a binder to keep the material solid and prevent separation."

So are you dismissive of the ability of Thermite to weaken and cut steel beams?


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. SFC Ollie:

One of my buddies is US Army (Retired) and was a Seargent in an Engineers Corp based not too far outside of New York City.  On Sept 11th, he figured he would be activated to go help with the clean-up of WTC area because his unit had some of the biggest equipment available in this part of the country.  But they weren't activated ... and he said he was puzzled.  

We looked at pictures in a big coffee-table sized book "'Aftermath: World Trade Center Archive,'
 by Joel Meyerowitz" and what struck him was the complete absence of uniformed military types during the clean-up.  Then he said a very interesting thing: "You know, we use thermite to take down stuff ... so my guys would have known what they were looking at ... this is really f---ed-up."  

So "Alumiinum and Rust" can be pretty powerful.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. SFC Ollie:

Just so you know, that last post was ancedotal and not based on science.  It was, however, a very curious comment.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > [What, you don't know that thermite is basically aluminum and rust?
> ...



Even though I suspect you already know this, I happen to know enough about thermite to have appeared as a demonstrator/instructor in an Army training film about using thermite destruction equipment (Grenades, plates, powder) to destroy COMSEC equipment and classified documents. So please, do not try to give me Wikipedia for something you need. Now go ahead and deny that all the components of thermite are not found in most office buildings.


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2010)

elvis said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



only because you lack the skills


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


"only"???

more like dont care enough to search for it only to have you deny the facts AGAIN


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



got a link for that?


----------



## eots (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



lol...nonsense..we have already had exchanges about thermite where you showed you had only very limited understanding of the uses and properties of thermite due to a exercise you took a role in once in the army further more your line about the components of thermite being found in offices is a red herring you picked up from "debwunkers" not from any military training you received.. don't pretend


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne1954 said:
> ...



Are you denying that the components are there? Do you truly expect people to believe that un-ignited thermite was actually found in random dust samples? And yes I do believe we had a brief discussion of thermite before. That doesn't change the facts. And I don't think making a training film can be misconstrued as an exercise. Even by a truther. And do you really think they just have someone who knows nothing about the equipment do a training video? DUH!


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Now go ahead and deny that all the components of thermite are not found in most office buildings.



Mr. SFC Ollie:

You are absolutely correct on this one.  Your credentials as a demonstrator/instructor in the army seem to have done well for you.  I am glad that you pointed them out in reference to this particular issue ... because you really hit a home run.  

I can only assume that you told your trainees that the pyrotechnic materials that you were going to demonstrate to them were no more that just old Budweiser cans and some rusty pipes heaped together and all you needed to do was add a fuse to the pull-top.  Right?

So help me out here ... I am a little confused ...

Which of the following two things would get me in more trouble if I were to toss them in front of a public building:
1) A shopping bag full of Hostess Twinkies and a few empty Pepsi(R) glass bottles, or 
2) A Molotov Cocktail (regardless of whether the wick was behaving highly exothermicly or not)?

Based on what you have pointed out ... both are nothing more than carbon and hydrogen (along with some silicon in the form of what we call 'glass').  Even if the wick were "lit" (or not) would not matter because the wick is nothing more that hydrogen and carbon ("lit" or not).

So ... actually the question is ... does the form and the combination / structure of the atoms in a material make a difference to you as a demonstrator/instructor or are the entire fields of physics, chemistry and material science simply irrelevant?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Now go ahead and deny that all the components of thermite are not found in most office buildings.
> ...



When you want to talk to me as an adult and not some imbecile, let me know.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> When you want to talk to me as an adult and not some imbecile, let me know.



Mr. SFC Ollie:

I must say that you had made *quite an assertion* ... that _the molecular construction of material doesn't matter_.  

You had asserted that the mere presence of Aluminum, Iron and Oxygen in the vicinity of the WTC buidings is sufficient enough account for these red-gray chips.  These remnants of explosively exothermic Aluminum and Iron-Oxide are, in fact, extremely highly engineered materials.  Materials that are atomically unstable in that form (yet engineered to be safe enough to work with at what we humans call 'room temperature'). 

Mr. SFC Ollie, I do interact with adults, and I really do prefer talking to adults.  

I like to listen to what they think they know and then try to find out if, indeed, they do know something I don't (and I then would need to learn something) or whether they are mis-informed ... in which case I might be able to provide some insight and offr something educational.

I hope you have learned not to repeat your previous assertion (which I hope you now see as  seriously flawed).


----------



## psikeyhackr (Nov 13, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> um, when planes FULL of JET FUEL hit a building,



Doesn't a plane have to be a TANKER to be *FULL* of fuel?

The maximum capacity of those PASSENGER PLANES was 25,000 gallons but only had 10,000 gallons on impact.

That is only *40%* but you call it *FULL*.

So we can't solve a simple grade school physics problem because of all of the propaganda being thrown around.

psik


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr. Psikeyhackr:

It is not just propaganda, it is a failure to stop and look at the facts and the physics and mechanics of what they are saying.  

One of the great tragedies of 9/11 and the misinformation that followed it is that it discredits physics and science.  It could have been a science and engineering lesson ... but the message was that what you saw didn't really happen.  

I am a registered Professional Engineer and I reluctantly believed the official story because no other story was available.  I kept waiting for a more credible story to appear in the media.  Eventually, I had the opportunity to hear another version of the story from an architect that matched what I had seen &#8230; and what my engineering background taught me.  Now it is obvious that the three skyscrapers were destroyed by controlled demolition.   The latest videos obtained under the Freedom of Information Act let you hear the sounds of explosions that were cut out of anything that wasn't shown live as it occurred on September 11th.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

Here is a new video that shows that even ordinary thermite (yes "Aluminum and Rust") can cut steel columns like that which was used in the WTC. This was an engineer who shows how he developed a thermite based column-cutter at home to see if he could cut steel. 

The National Geographic (and others) showed that if you were amateurish, the thermite would not do any damage to the steel.  Such a failure was shown as one of this engineer's initial attempts.  It hilights that a poor design won't cut steel.  But that with a little enineering ... and some ingeneuity ... it can.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d5iIoCiI8g[/ame]

If you want to reply to this post, please watch the video first.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > um, when planes FULL of JET FUEL hit a building,
> ...


holy shit
nit pick some more minutia

they were as full as they could be, dipshit


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 13, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> Here is a new video that shows that even ordinary thermite (yes "Aluminum and Rust") can cut steel columns like that which was used in the WTC. This was an engineer who shows how he developed a thermite based column-cutter at home to see if he could cut steel.
> 
> The National Geographic (and others) showed that if you were amateurish, the thermite would not do any damage to the steel.  Such a failure was shown as one of this engineer's initial attempts.  It hilights that a poor design won't cut steel.  But that with a little enineering ... and some ingeneuity ... it can.
> 
> ...


ok, i wasted 15 minutes on that video

do you have any actual evidence that ANYTHING similar to what he made was at the WTC site?


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> ok, i wasted 15 minutes on that video
> 
> do you have any actual evidence that ANYTHING similar to what he made was at the WTC site?



Mr. Divecon:

Based on your follow-up question, I do not think you wasted 15 minutes watching the video.

In your response to your follow-up question, the ansewer is an overwhelming YES.  It took me years to move my "controlled-demolition-o-meter" to 100 percent, so I think you are on your way to re-interpreteting the events of nearly 10 years ago.

Evidence (this is an incomplete list because I need to attend to some Sunday morning activities):

1) There are reports of molten metal by firemen and engineers who worked on the site.  Office fires cannot create molten iron.  There are remnants of these that are called "WTC meteors" (No other explanation for this in the official  NIST explanations).

2) One-tenth of the WTC dust is estimated to be tiny iron spheres.  This would be the results of elemental iron from a thermite reaction being exploded out  into the air and cooling as tiny iron spheres. (No other explanation for this in the official  NIST explanation).

3) There is the presence of the tiny red-gray chips that have been analyzed to be shown to be highly energetic, finely mixed at the atomic level, thermite  (No other explanation for this in the official  NIST explanation).

4) FEMA's Appendix "C" looks at some of the severely eroded iron pieces and concluded that whatver did it was unknown.  In the video, you will remember Jonathan peeling a carrot on the corner of one of the cut.melted pieces.  That scene was a direct reference to the "razor sharp" edges or unknown origin in the FEMA Appendix C Metalulogical Investigation.

5) The EPA's air monitoring of September 11th notes never-seen-before chemicals of unknown origin (1-2-3 di-benelpropane (or butane or something like that).  It is reported that this is a by-product of some high explosives.

6) There are videos of molten iron pouring out of the building from the crash site. Possibly poorly ignited from the fire (and not igniters) and reacted (with or without doing damage to the suppporting structure).

So the evidence is overwhelming.  Thanks for watching the video!

Gotta run for now.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a new video that shows that even ordinary thermite (yes "Aluminum and Rust") can cut steel columns like that which was used in the WTC. This was an engineer who shows how he developed a thermite based column-cutter at home to see if he could cut steel.
> ...



Nope,  all they have is some explosive dust. 
That didn't explode.

 

http://www.911myths.com/html/traces_of_thermate_at_the_wtc.html


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne1954 said:
> ...



lil ollie blow-hard likes to pretend he has extensive knowledge of thermite 
because he played some role in demonstrating its use in a very limited way

its a classic case of..._ya you and whose army ?_


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Me and my Army dumb fuck. now You will have to excuse me while I bring up my military experience that you don't like to hear about. 22 years on active duty, all but 6 years of it involved in Tactical Communications Security. But I don't know jack about thermite and it's uses to destroy stuff. The veterans who read this will know.

Carry on now.


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



can thernite melt steel ?

can termite cut horizontally ?

are massive amounts needed to do any damage ?

is thermite in common use for underwater cutting and welding ?

sorry lil Ollie you have demonstrated very clearly you have a very limited knowledge on thermite mainly garnered from debwunking sites not personal experience...true story


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Wrong again, I did learn about underwater uses because of you. But then, When have i ever been under water? All your other questions are  rather simple though some of them would require a lot more discussion than a yes or no answer.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


does the fact that he had to invent those methods tell you ANYTHING?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Nope! Remember a key point in idEOTs and the other twoofers religion is that what happened on 911 hadn't happened before, so is therefore impossible.

So following that logic, everything that hasn't been done beforte is impossible, so there can be no "inventions" by ollie or any others.


just pointing that out, continue with the side-show. At times it has been amusing. Most of the postrs by the twoofers fit in my thread better than this one though.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/140830-911-theories-no-facts-twoofer-friendly.html


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



yes  it tells me national geo is a joke and it tells me that if one engineer  who is not an explosive expert and has no access to restricted materials can figure it out in his back yard can figure it out certainly others that were experts in the field with budgets and access to anything they need could easily do it...so please do tell ..what does it tell you dwivecon


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


it tells me he is a smart guy and when faced with the impossible he was able to create something to fit his preconceived notions that it was done intentionally, but he still has ZERO evidence that anything like that was known at the time
and, zero evidence that anything remotely like what he created was AT the WTC debris site


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



clearly smarter than the clowns at popular mechanics, national geo...or you


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


nope
because he still needs to PROVE that was available and USED
which there is ZERO EVIDENCE OF


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



But they have unexploded explosive nano thermite found in random samples of dust......


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> nope
> because he still needs to PROVE that was available and USED
> which there is ZERO EVIDENCE OF



Mr. DiveCon:

In Post #416, in this thread, I answered you with specific evidence that you did not discuss or question. So I don't know if you even saw it, so I will requote it here for you:


Wayne1954 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ok, i wasted 15 minutes on that video
> ...



So my question to you is ... why do we need to PROVE anything to you in this forum?  The forensic evidence is overwhelming for the following:

1) Millions of taxpayer dollars have been wasted in a Fradulent Engineering Report published by NIST. This appears to be intentional and this is illegal.  We need a grand jury investigation into these fradulent reports.

2) The evidence is overwhelming that explosives were used and that a grand jury investigation into this evidence needs to be undertaken.

3) It also is quite probable that massive insurance fraud was perpertrated by the owners of the building as they walked away with $5.6 Billion after investing about $125 Million.  Another grand jury investigation. 

I assume that you are not in favor of spending Millions of Dollars on protecting perpetrators of Insurance Fraud and murder.  Remember there were over 300 firefighters and first responders in the building because they knew that fire can't destroy steel framed high rise buildings.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > nope
> ...


dipshit, you are fucking INSANE


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> dipshit, you are fucking INSANE



Mr. DiveCon:

Let me tell you a little secret about why I am on this thread.  

I am here to leave a series of reponses, based on physical evidence, science and engineering, that ultimately can't be argued with.  I do this not for your benefit ... but those that will later read this post to see what the issues and evidence are.

I do this for those that follow ... not to flatter you.  

I do not think you have any interest in understanding the physical events that destroyed the three World Trade Center skyscrapers.

I interpret your last response as the following: "I can't dispute the evidence, but I can't believe that this could have been done and kept from us Americans ... because we have a free press without censorship ... so he must be INSANE!"

In fact, I am a registered professional engineer that believes the laws of physics apply everyday.  Everyday, including Septemer 11th.  

Does that make me INSANE?  Or does it make me simply the bearer of bad news?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > dipshit, you are fucking INSANE
> ...


i can, but history has shown it to be a waste of time with dipshits like you


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > dipshit, you are fucking INSANE
> ...



excellent work my friend...top rate


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> i can, but history has shown it to be a waste of time with dipshits like you



Mr. DiveCon:

I assume that what you mean is: It is "A waste of time" to argue against physical evidence, science and engineering.  This I agree with your assessment.

And thank you for reminding everybody else who read this.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > i can, but history has shown it to be a waste of time with dipshits like you
> ...


no, it is a waste of time to do anything but ridicule you morons for thinking your delusions are actually evidence


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

Mr DiveCon:

In you post #430 in this thread, you quoted the six types of scientific, engineering and forensic evidence that thermite and explosives were used to destroy these buildings. 

I outlined these six types of evidence ... in response to your question about whether there was any evidence that thermite was used (as shown in the video you were responding about).

The evidence IS overwhelming that thermite was used.

Excluding foul language ... you appear to be speechless. 

Because I like to be in conversation with adults, I will tell you that my father told me "that the hall mark of an adult is being able to admit you were mistaken."


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



that is always dwivecons way of weaseling out of that which he is incapable of


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> Mr DiveCon:
> 
> In you post #430 in this thread, you quoted the six types of scientific, engineering and forensic evidence that thermite and explosives were used to destroy these buildings.
> 
> ...


no, you posted complete BULLSHIT


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> no, you posted complete BULLSHIT



Mr. DiveCon:

The people who read this thread will be able to make their own opinions about science, engineering and the role of evidence.  I am writing for them ... not you.

I am sure some who come later will agree with you, but since all you can do is use foul language to counter hard science, your arguments seem quite weak.

I will request that Mr. EOTS please refrain from ad-hominum attacks and stick to observable science, engineering and evidence.  Such personal attacks make it harder for people, such as Mr. DiveCon, to ppause and reassess everything that has been learned.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > no, you posted complete BULLSHIT
> ...


i've tried that with people like you years ago
it never works
i've decided not to waste my time with it but to just ridicule you fucking morons for the morons you are
you claim to want the truth, but every time you guys get caught LYING
and what you guys post as FACTS never are
you claim science, but none of what you post actually is

and actually, most people think you guys are fucking NUTZ and just ignore your shit


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm still waiting to see some physical evidence. Anything that would actually stand up in court.

Haven't seen anything offered except some dust......


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > no, you posted complete BULLSHIT
> ...



If you observe  enough data you will soon observe the evidence that that Mr Divecon  regardless of your approach will never pause or reassess and will consistently claim that he has explained or supplied answers that he never has in a flailing attempt to hide his inability to do so...true story


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I'm still waiting to see some physical evidence. Anything that would actually stand up in court.
> 
> Haven't seen anything offered except some dust......



the evidence that the the NIST reports and 9/11 commissions reports failed to determine the cause of the collapses of the towers and wtc 7 would stand up in court if you can get it there

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzC3QI8JenU[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, we've talked about the intercept to death. Not sure what they mean by the crime scene being tampered with, were we not supposed to try to rescue and then recover the bodies? And What did the military lie about?


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> i've tried that with people like you years ago
> it never works
> i've decided not to waste my time with it but to just ridicule you fucking morons for the morons you are
> you claim to want the truth, but every time you guys get caught LYING
> ...



From Wikipedia:

"Galileo's championing of Copernicanism was controversial within his lifetime, when a large majority of philosophers and astronomers still subscribed to the geocentric view that the Earth is at the centre of the universe. After 1610, when he began publicly supporting the heliocentric view, which placed the Sun at the centre of the universe, he met with bitter opposition from some philosophers and clerics, and two of the latter eventually denounced him to the Roman Inquisition early in 1615. In February 1616, although he had been cleared of any offence, the Catholic Church nevertheless condemned heliocentrism as "false and contrary to Scripture", and Galileo was warned to abandon his support for itwhich he promised to do. When he later defended his views in his most famous work, Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems, published in 1632, he was tried by the Inquisition, found "vehemently suspect of heresy," forced to recant, and spent the rest of his life under house arrest."

Today, it is those (clerics) who argued against science (as espoused by Galileo) that we say "what were they thinking?"  And since you seem to be arguing against science ... well your legacy is likely to be the same ... "what were they thinking?"


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > i've tried that with people like you years ago
> ...


except in this case, its you troofer morons that are the flat earthers


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> except in this case, its you troofer morons that are the flat earthers



Mr. DiveCon and anybody else:

*Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth* is looking for technicaly competent people to discuss the evidence surrounding the destruction of the World Trade Center, and specifically, the problems in the NIST reports.  *Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth* wants to discuss this in a public forum such as radio shows, television shows, town hall events, congressional hearings, etc.

We can't find any. 

You will probably say ... "they wouldn't want to waste their time."  But an engineer that is shown to be technically competent is good advertisement.  Remember, if it would be such a slam dunk, there would be lines of them to debate representatives of *Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth*.

We can't find any. 

I will ask you .... or anyone else reading this ... to ask your engineer friends if they (or other engineers they know) would be willing to discuss the physical destruction of the three WTC skyscrapers in a public venue.  No who-dun-it or why ... just the engineering.  If they agree, have them contact us at AE911Truth.org

If we "troofer morons" were truly incompetent, it would be easy.  But with over 1350 Architects and Engineers agreeing with the evidence for Controlled Demolition we are on solid ground.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

I wonder how many Architects and Engineers there are in the country?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I wonder how many Architects and Engineers there are in the country?


a lot more than belong to those groups


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many Architects and Engineers there are in the country?
> ...



Yeah ... I'm guessing 100 times more.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


well, they claim over 1300, and i'm making a rough guess that there are over 1 million in the US alone, let alone those international that all disagree with them


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



So we are figuring they have less than 1%. maybe less than .1% Sounds about right.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Yeah ... I'm guessing 100 times more.



Mr. SFC Ollie:

About 1 percent seems about right.  That is still a lot of credentialed people willing to stand up, be vetted and verified, and stand up to the ridicule of people like yourself (to be called 'twoofers.')

So what about starting a petition of "Archictects and Engineers for the Fire and Structural Trama induced Failure of the WTC Buildings."

See how many will actually stand up with their credentials for that one.  Then we will know who to contact about ublic debates.


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

divecon said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



really... How about you find 100 then and post them....instead of guessing


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ... I'm guessing 100 times more.
> ...



They have nothing to prove. The official reports have spoken for the vast majority. Even though some may disagree with some points in those reports, the Overwhelming majority believe all the main points are correct. As do I.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...


it would be a waste of time
you have your religion, you will still hold onto it regardless of any facts presented


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

sfc ollie said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



only a fool would think that the number of professionals signing a petition and making a public statement does not represent the entire number  and that no statement can not be taken as an affirmation of the official explanation...but i am sure you are well aware of that and just choose not to recognize it


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



yes the old waste of time line again...weakling


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you say its weak, i say its a fact
keep on tilting at windmills


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> Comment #5: "Tell us your story about how they wired 220 floors for controlled demolition without anybody noticing."
> Answer:  I don't know who, what, why and how.  All I know is that the official story is WRONG and we need a new, comprehensive and truthful investigation.  The current engineering report by NIST is Fradulent.  I do know that a new management team took over two months beore 9/11 and they had the ability to change security protocols and grant 'badges' to whomever.  Turned $125 million int 5.6 Billion through insurance policies.  Can't say they did it, but they should be asked some hard questions in a rigorous legal format.


So your answer is that it would have been impossible.  I guess you shot yourself in the foot.  I love when you morons do my job for me.  "I don't know...BUT I DO KNOW THE OFFICIALS TORY IS WRONG".  You sound like a God Damn fool.



Wayne1954 said:


> See the "Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth" web-site



No thanks.

See this website:

AE911Truth.INFO. Answering the questions of Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ... I'm guessing 100 times more.
> ...



Do us a favor....pick 20 of the "professionals" at random and look at their credentials.  I'd wager you'd get about 14 who have never designed anything that was more than a few stories tall.  They have no inkling of all of the variables at work on 9/11.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> They have nothing to prove. The official reports have spoken for the vast majority. Even though some may disagree with some points in those reports, the Overwhelming majority believe all the main points are correct. As do I.



Mr. SFC Ollie:

I understand what you say to actually mean ... they wouldn't want to put their credentials at risk.  If it were a slam dunk, they could show their technical expertise, and advertise themselves.

But the risk of falling flat of their face is 100 percent ... so they will say nothing.

What we seem to get from people that had supported the official story is simply: "I stand by my previous statements." 

Remember, those statements were written years before the evidence was pieced together by independent scientists (because the offical investigation decided not to look at lots of evidence).  Now that contradictory evidence is available, and a large body of technical material to counter the offical story is available, none of these so called experts will speak in public.

Ask your engineer friends (and their engineer friends) to stand up in public to debate the structural collapse  of the three WTC skyscrapers with representatives of "Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth"


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > They have nothing to prove. The official reports have spoken for the vast majority. Even though some may disagree with some points in those reports, the Overwhelming majority believe all the main points are correct. As do I.
> ...



When do you think the NIST report came out?  Just curious.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

candycorn said:


> So your answer is that it would have been impossible.  I guess you shot yourself in the foot.  I love when you morons do my job for me.  "I don't know...BUT I DO KNOW THE OFFICIALS TORY IS WRONG".  You sound like a God Damn fool.



Mr. CandyCorn:

We are Architects and Engineers.  We understand physics and science.  We don't know how the building was actually wired, but the evidence is overwhelming that controlled demolition is the cause of their collapse.

Since you raised yet another entire "debunking site" site as your "ace-in-the-hole" ... what is the strongest argument from that web-site that you would suggest we talk about?  

If you say "everthing," then I assume you don't have any idea what you are talking about.  So pick something.


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng &#8211; Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award in the Senior Executive Service (1988*).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  *Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 200*0.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  AE911Truth.org

Bio: http://www.dfrc.nasa.gov


*]Larry L. Erickson, MS, PhD*



*Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics &#8211; Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career*.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990).


*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations*."  AE911Truth.org


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,300 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition



*Robert H. Waser, BS ME, 
MS ME, PE*

*Robert H. Waser, BS ME, MS ME, PE &#8211; Retired Research and Development Engineer, U.S. Naval Ordinance Lab. 33 year career, of which 15 years were as Chief Engineer of the laboratory's wind tunnel complex, which includes the world's largest hypervelocity wind tunnel.*  Retired Licensed Professional Engineer, State of Maryland.
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition: 

*
"The 'official' 9/11 story seems to violate laws of physics and engineering analysis, specifically with respect to the collapse speed and the temperatures of molten iron.  The only explanation that seems to be in accordance with all observations is controlled demolition."* AE911Truth.org

Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,300 Architects and Engineers: 



*George M. Campbell, PhD*


*
George M. Campbell, PhD &#8211; Retired Research Scientist, Los Alamos National Laboratory, specializing in plutonium chemistry 1963 - 1991. Author and co-author of several journal articles on plutonium chemistry.*


*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"Pictures of collapse are not consistent with a burning building. I believe that someone is covering up the facts for some reason*."  AE911Truth.org

*
Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,300 Architects and Engineers:*


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > So your answer is that it would have been impossible.  I guess you shot yourself in the foot.  I love when you morons do my job for me.  "I don't know...BUT I DO KNOW THE OFFICIALS TORY IS WRONG".  You sound like a God Damn fool.
> ...


There is zero evidence of any such thing except in the fertile mind of weak individuals such as yourself.



Wayne1954 said:


> Since you raised yet another entire "debunking site" site as your "ace-in-the-hole" ... what is the strongest argument from that web-site that you would suggest we talk about?


I suggest you go play with children your own age.  You're doing nothing but embarrassing yourself here sonny boy.


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

candycorn said:


> When do you think the NIST report came out?  Just curious.



Mr. CandyCorn:

NIST Released the Final WTC 7 Investigation Report on 11/25/2008. The draft of the twin towers report was sometimes in 2005. 

The failure of these reports to address, credibly, the structural and engineering questions has precipitated the interest in grups such as *Architects and Engineers fo r 9/11 Truth*.  

Many experts spoke before all the facts were known, and now theat they are available, they won't talk in public.  However, a grand jury would be a nice alternative.  Don't you think so?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > When do you think the NIST report came out?  Just curious.
> ...


you actually have to have EVIDENCE first before you can call for the grand jury


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

candycorn said:


> [There is zero evidence of any such thing except in the fertile mind of weak individuals such as yourself.
> 
> I suggest you go play with children your own age.  You're doing nothing but embarrassing yourself here sonny boy.



Mr. CandyCorn:

Let me reiterate a little secret about why I am on this thread. 

I am here to leave a series of reponses, based on physical evidence, science and engineering, that ultimately can't be argued with. I do this not for your benefit ... but those that will later read this post to see what the issues and evidence are.

I do this for those that follow ... not to flatter you. 

I do not think you have any interest in understanding the physical events that destroyed the three World Trade Center skyscrapers.

In fact, I am a registered professional engineer that believes the laws of physics apply everyday. Everyday, including Septemer 11th.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > When do you think the NIST report came out?  Just curious.
> ...



Snicker*  I think that is an absolutely BRILLIANT IDEA!  GO FOR IT!  

Usually grand juries are only empaneled at the order of a US Attorney unless I'm mistaken.  To get to that level, you've got to show probable cause.  So I suggest you take all of your evidence to the US attorney.  Please do so tomorrow.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > [There is zero evidence of any such thing except in the fertile mind of weak individuals such as yourself.
> ...



Dear Ms. Wayne; 

Let me let you in on a little secret;

I understand much more than you'll ever know.  In fact, I have forgotten more about 9/11 than you'll ever know.

Actually, I mis-spoke.

I don't think it is that much of a secret to most here; except you.


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

candycorn said:


> wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



really... You have never demonstrated that


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzC3QI8JenU[/ame]


----------



## Wayne1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

Mr. EOTS;

Since you showed a link to the videos from the "BuildingWhat" website ( BuildingWhat? - A campaign to raise awareness of BUILDING 7 - Home Page ) and seemed appreciate of it ... here is some breaking news.  

"On November 13, Bob McIlvaine and Tony Szamboti appeared on Geraldo Riveras show Geraldo At Large on Fox News to talk about the BuildingWhat?  TV ad campaign."

BuildingWhat? - A campaign to raise awareness of BUILDING 7 - BuildingWhat? Appears on Geraldo At Large on FOX News

In many places around the country, this show is probably showing ... just about now.

So you folks who disbelieve the science and engineering evidence based research ... better get your sleep now because you will need to be defending the official NIST story and mocking "twoofers" 24/7,  Furthermore, once you-all actually pay attention to what the evidence actually is, there will be far fewer of you (anti-"twoofers") willing to support the official NIST story.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> Mr. EOTS;
> 
> Since you showed a link to the videos from the "BuildingWhat" website ( BuildingWhat? - A campaign to raise awareness of BUILDING 7 - Home Page ) and seemed appreciate of it ... here is some breaking news.
> 
> ...



So are you going to go to the US attorney tomorrow little girl?  Present your evidence along with all of the "I don't know's" you admitted to earlier.  I'd get my affairs in order first--you'll probably be deemed a threat to yourself and taken into protective custody since you do and will, of course, sound absolutely nuts.

Geraldo presenting facts....yeah okay.  Whatever dipshit.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. EOTS;
> ...


i watched the Geraldo segment for that
i DVR'd it, i thought it was going to be much more than it was
just 2 guys on spouting the same crap these morons do

btw, not a lick of actual evidence was presented


----------



## candycorn (Nov 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne1954 said:
> ...



I'm sure it will be construed by the rank and file twoofers as the smoking gun; the 258th smoking gun they've come up with so far that absolutely proves it was "da joos". 

 Miller makes me miss Curvelight.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 15, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> Mr. EOTS;
> 
> Since you showed a link to the videos from the "BuildingWhat" website ( BuildingWhat? - A campaign to raise awareness of BUILDING 7 - Home Page ) and seemed appreciate of it ... here is some breaking news.
> 
> ...



Here's a link to it:

Screw Loose Change: Turns Out Al Capone's Vault Was A High Point

Point out any facts you may come across.  LOL


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 15, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I don't miss either one. They are both morons I can live without.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



yeah you and that other guy took agent Gomer Pyle to school big time and handed him his ass on a platter.Gomer cant deal with FACTS that Tom Sullivan the head of CDI-CONTROLLED DEMOLITION INC has said the collapse of the towers could have only happened if it was a controlled demolition and that molten pools of metal along with thermite found,is evidence as well of a controlled demolition.agent ollie covers his ears and closes his eyes to EXPERT testimonys. "rolls on floor laughing."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



very true story.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne1954 said:
> ...



so very true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > except in this case, its you troofer morons that are the flat earthers
> ...



true facts that the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists cant get around.they ignore highly credible people such as the ones you listed,what they have to say or what Tom Sullivan the head man of CONTROLLED DEMOLITION INC,that only explosives could have brought down those towers.you can supply them with links where they say that and they wont even bother to read it.thay also wont read books you refer them to that shread to pieces the official version either.they call us twoofers and loons.yeah all those experts you listed must be twoofers and loons and the mainstream media and these government institutions are honest and have our best interests at heart.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ... I'm guessing 100 times more.
> ...



what Ollie ignores is what you mentioned,many of them are not brave like the over 1000 people that you mentioned are to stand up and put their jobs and livlihood on the line,they dont want to get labeled as a crackpot and loon and miss out on government contracts for speaking the truth. he never considers things like this.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne1954 said:
> ...


YOU can NEVER say anything better
LOL
you are incapable


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 16, 2010)

Wayne1954 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > [There is zero evidence of any such thing except in the fertile mind of weak individuals such as yourself.
> ...



you hit the nail right on the head.this candy guy has NO INTEREST whatsoever in the truth.You will find that he blantantly ignores evidence,facts and witness testimonys.He is the exact same way  in the kennedy assassination debates as well tooting the governments horn that oswald killed kennedy.same with Ditzcon.hense why so many people have these two on their ignore list.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wayne1954 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


the only ones that have me on ignore are morons like you that cant handle the truth


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne1954 said:
> ...



Does this dumb ass know how many people have him on their ignore list?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


likely not


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I get too much entertainment from him to put him on ignore.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 16, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Had no choice, he called me a liar. It's the one thing I will not tolerate.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Talk about irony, rim job calling SFC Ollie a liar.......well, there is just not a whole lot to say about that.


----------



## miller (Nov 16, 2010)

AMERICAN OFFICIAL PROPAGANDA HAS BRAINWASHED MOST OF THE COUNTRY.

BIN LADEN'S IN HIS CAVE THANKING ALLAH FOR THE AMERICANS WHO ARE WRECKING OUR COUNTRY.  

When I went through Navy boot camp I got brainwashed.  That's the purpose for boot camp to make us follow orders without question.  Brainwashing has nothing to do with intelligence.  To be completely in agreement with the bribe / kickback system they claim is free speech is the perfect example of the national epidemic of the brain dead, brainwashed people in America.  

Even the the mortgage meltdown didn't wake up most Americans.  America has turned into a pack of dead beats who won't pay their debts starting with the government Americans keep reelecting.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2010)

miller said:


> AMERICAN OFFICIAL PROPAGANDA HAS BRAINWASHED MOST OF THE COUNTRY.
> 
> BIN LADEN'S IN HIS CAVE THANKING ALLAH FOR THE AMERICANS WHO ARE WRECKING OUR COUNTRY.
> 
> ...



and any of this has to do with what exactly?


----------



## miller (Nov 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huK0MAb0Xa4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2010)

miller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huK0MAb0Xa4&feature=related


easy

YOU posted it and you are a fucking idiot


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2010)

miller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huK0MAb0Xa4&feature=related



Likewise, PROVE your video is not a fake!


I will sit here and wait to see who completes their mission first.....


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2010)

I invite you (again!) miller to the boards first openly fact-free thread.

You will like it there, it's you!


http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/140830-911-theories-no-facts-twoofer-friendly.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2010)

miller said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huK0MAb0Xa4&feature=related



Hey, this Delta 767 has a pod under the port side wing.






So does this KLM 767.






And this one does too.






I guess they're all going to be crashed into buildings too, right Miller?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 16, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huK0MAb0Xa4&feature=related
> ...



Your using truth and logic against a twoofer, they just hate it when that happens....


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huK0MAb0Xa4&feature=related
> ...



so  ... you are suggesting commercial aircraft have pods attached... shut up ...idiot


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh holy crap, they've got them on the starboard side too!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...


WOW, you REALLY are fucking stupid


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



Sorry, imbecile, but that's what Miller's truther video is claiming. I'm pointing out that all 767's have fairings at the wing roots. They're not the missile pods you morons claim they are.


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



the stupidity is showing aircraft with attachments as a counter argument  as if they are standard on commercial aircraft  and thinking you are being smart ....thats stupid


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


because it IS standard on THAT Aircraft you fucking moron


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



They are standard equipment on ALL 767's, imbecile. Where do you think the main landing gear and struts go when the plane is in flight? Into the baggage compartment?


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



which makes  it completely irrelevant to the discussion....moron


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


BULLSHIT
but you are well known for that


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2010)

Take a really good look at this photo, moron. Do you see the doors halfway back on the fairing? Do you see how they line up with the struts and main gear of the plane?

That's because Boeing designed them to be there so the main gear can swing into the fairing, the doors can close, and the plane can become streamlined. It helps to reduce drag, instead of having the gear hang down all the way to wherever the plane is going.

It's something that Boeing designed for ALL of their 767's. They also have them on some of their other jets.


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


so the landing gear and luggage go into a long cylinder shaped  tube attached to the under belly of the air craft ??


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


take a reading comprehension class


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Keep proving how stupid you are. The baggage and cargo goes under the floor, inside the pressure hull because there are contents that would be damaged by the cold and low air pressure.

The landing gear goes into the fairings outside the hull, as they are designed for cold, low pressure environments. Putting them outside also increases the fuel capacity and baggage/cargo storage space.


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



well that looks nothing like the 9/11 photo you could argue it is a trick of light and shadow but not that it appears normal


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That's because in the 9/11 photo, they had the gear doors closed.

Are you always this dense?


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



still not even close


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Well, I'm so very sorry I can't find pictures of other airline's 767s flying nose down, banked 25 - 35 degrees to port aiming at buildings to prove that every one of them has your so-called missile pods at the wing roots on both sides.

I wonder how they're keeping all the Boeing line workers who assembled that special plane quiet? Must be some powerful danger shutting them up about the one-off plane they built. The avionics, furnishings, and paint shop workings are keeping their mouths shut, too. Even the ones who have lost their jobs aren't running to the media about the armed 767. They could feed their families for years selling that interview. Yep, some mighty powerful danger indeed.


----------



## eots (Nov 16, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



irrelevant


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 16, 2010)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Why, because you can't refute it?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 17, 2010)

eots said:


> the stupidity is showing aircraft with attachments as a counter argument  as if they are standard on commercial aircraft  and thinking you are being smart ....thats stupid


----------



## eots (Nov 17, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



refute what your little fantasy ?...those pictures look nothing like the photos..not even close...I dont what it is or what may of caused it to appear that way but your explanation is certainly not correct


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 17, 2010)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Would you like the number to my optometrist?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 17, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



only if your optometrist can give him a brain......


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like the same shapes to me in the video.

Extra equipment?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 17, 2010)

There are no extra pods attached. They are wrong again.


----------



## eots (Nov 17, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Looks like the same shapes to me in the video.
> 
> Extra equipment?



I have no horse in this race there is not enough evidence..it could be a trick of light but what appears it the photo is longer and thinner


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 17, 2010)

Really? Longer and thinner? 






Come on eots. It's a little longer than the width of the wing AND at the place where the wing attaches to the fuselage.


----------



## eots (Nov 17, 2010)

it appears to be set to one side


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 17, 2010)

miller said:


> AMERICAN OFFICIAL PROPAGANDA HAS BRAINWASHED MOST OF THE COUNTRY.
> 
> BIN LADEN'S IN HIS CAVE THANKING ALLAH FOR THE AMERICANS WHO ARE WRECKING OUR COUNTRY.
> 
> ...



 Bravo.great stuff there.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 17, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > AMERICAN OFFICIAL PROPAGANDA HAS BRAINWASHED MOST OF THE COUNTRY.
> ...


RAH RAH SIS BOOM BAAA!! YAAA!!! GO TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(thats all he EVER does)


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



I wonder if he wears a little skirt like a real cheerleader or if he is a 'wanna-be' cheerleader like he is a wanna be twoofer.

Some folks just never quite make it in this world......


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 17, 2010)

HEY!.......troofers!.........Here's a conspiracy theory ya' all can run with:


I mean hey, right side smiley RAMMED A FULLY LOADED fart into the face of left side smiley......Gotta be a conspiracy in there somewhere!

That ought keep ya' all busy for awhile......Maybe ya' all should put ol' Jesse Ventura on the case!


----------



## miller (Nov 17, 2010)

The same few people continue to never write a thought.

Who are the other thousand people who view the thread and never write any thought?

Democracy isn't working.  There needs to be a test passed before any citizen is allowed to vote.  

First there is 911, then comes the mortgage meltdown banking collapse and no one has been prosecuted.


----------



## eots (Nov 17, 2010)

miller said:


> The same few people continue to never write a thought.
> 
> Who are the other thousand people who view the thread and never write any thought?
> 
> ...



some got promotions and bonuses however


----------



## Liability (Nov 17, 2010)

miller said:


> The same few people continue to never write a thought.
> 
> Who are the other thousand people who view the thread and never write any thought?
> 
> ...



IF you say some dumb shit in large font and in full living breathing TEAL color, then it takes on the air of significance!

I'd LOVE to see Bawney Fwank prosecuted, but alas, in a Democrat Administration, with the ridiculously lousy excuse we now have for an Attorney General, we know that will never happen.

And when it comes to war atrocities, such as the acts inflicted on us on 9/11/2001, criminal prosecutions are not just beside the point, the very notion is libtarded.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 17, 2010)

Liability said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > The same few people continue to never write a thought.
> ...



Yep, our dear administration now tells us that the trial for KSM (which had been started before they were elected) will probably not be until after the 2012 elections.


----------



## miller (Nov 17, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUwCRhcCmNk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## miller (Nov 17, 2010)

state sponsored by george bush

then the traitor lied us into two wars !!


----------



## JBeukema (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Obamerican (Nov 17, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > AMERICAN OFFICIAL PROPAGANDA HAS BRAINWASHED MOST OF THE COUNTRY.
> ...


My money says your dumbass was never in the military. Right, asshole?


----------



## miller (Nov 17, 2010)

How much cash will you bet, you scumbag **** hiding behind a computer?  And you're a traitor too.  Bush is a traitor, you are protecting that traitor, that makes you a traitor by deduction and what you write on here.  

Let's settle this with cash.  I have a DD214.

"My money says your dumbass was never in the military. Right, asshole?"


----------



## candycorn (Nov 17, 2010)

miller said:


> How much cash will you bet, you scumbag **** hiding behind a computer?  And you're a traitor too.  Bush is a traitor, you are protecting that traitor, that makes you a traitor by deduction and what you write on here.
> 
> Let's settle this with cash.  I have a DD214.
> 
> "My money says your dumbass was never in the military. Right, asshole?"



You're funny.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 17, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



I'm guessing he's your classic chair-borne soldier.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 17, 2010)

miller said:


> How much cash will you bet, you scumbag **** hiding behind a computer?  And you're a traitor too.  Bush is a traitor, you are protecting that traitor, that makes you a traitor by deduction and what you write on here.
> 
> Let's settle this with cash.  I have a DD214.



hey dipshit
if you look at the post he responded to, it wasn't YOUR'S


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 17, 2010)

miller said:


> How much cash will you bet, you scumbag **** hiding behind a computer?  And you're a traitor too.  Bush is a traitor, you are protecting that traitor, that makes you a traitor by deduction and what you write on here.
> 
> Let's settle this with cash.  I have a DD214.
> 
> "My money says your dumbass was never in the military. Right, asshole?"


I was talking to 9/11 Inside Job BUT you're as big of a dumbass as he is. I have two DD214's plus worked for the NSA. Blow me, bitch. Your big font doesn't bother me.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 17, 2010)

Somebody help me over here! The big  letters are convincing me that 911 was an inside job!


----------



## elvis (Nov 17, 2010)

miller...


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 17, 2010)

elvis said:


> miller...



pronounced like "newman" from sienfeld?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 17, 2010)

miller said:


> AMERICAN OFFICIAL PROPAGANDA HAS BRAINWASHED MOST OF THE COUNTRY.
> 
> BIN LADEN'S IN HIS CAVE THANKING ALLAH FOR THE AMERICANS WHO ARE WRECKING OUR COUNTRY.
> 
> ...


You were brainwashed in boot camp?

Wow, I went through Army basic training. I was never brainwashed. Yeah, I followed orders. Had too, It comes with the territory. It's part of the deal....Everybody who enters any service knows that.....You have to follow orders.....Did you not know that before raising your hand?

If you were somehow brainwashed, then you are obviously one weak minded, WEIRD lil' son of a bitch.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 17, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > How much cash will you bet, you scumbag **** hiding behind a computer?  And you're a traitor too.  Bush is a traitor, you are protecting that traitor, that makes you a traitor by deduction and what you write on here.
> ...



You just didn't write "Blow me, bitch" did you?  Too damn funny.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...


"Thanks!! I'm here all week. I just flew in last night and my arms are really tired!!"


----------



## miller (Nov 18, 2010)

They call it "indoctrination".

The NSA jerk refused to put up cash to see my DD214.  Who gives a shit if you worked for the NSA?  That proves nothing even if it is true.  You're a brainwashed liar and a traitor protecting the sociopath Bush.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 18, 2010)

miller said:


> They call it "indoctrination".
> 
> The NSA jerk refused to put up cash to see my DD214.  Who gives a shit if you worked for the NSA?  That proves nothing even if it is true.  You're a brainwashed liar and a traitor protecting the sociopath Bush


you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 18, 2010)

miller said:


> They call it "indoctrination".
> 
> The NSA jerk refused to put up cash to see my DD214.  Who gives a shit if you worked for the NSA?  That proves nothing even if it is true.  You're a brainwashed liar and a traitor protecting the sociopath Bush.



Glass houses asswipe, talk about brainwashed!
You have been brainwashed by hatred of the USA fueled by loons like Alex Jones who make lots of money from brainwashed twoofers like you and idEOTs....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > They call it "indoctrination".
> ...



Which is another reason I have the bitch on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > AMERICAN OFFICIAL PROPAGANDA HAS BRAINWASHED MOST OF THE COUNTRY.
> ...



He was brainwashed in boot camp the same way YOU have been brainwashed by the mainstream media on 9/11.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 18, 2010)

miller said:


> They call it "indoctrination".
> 
> The NSA jerk refused to put up cash to see my DD214.  Who gives a shit if you worked for the NSA?  That proves nothing even if it is true.  You're a brainwashed liar and a traitor protecting the sociopath Bush.



Dont believe Obama idoiots lies about working for the NSA.He always tells those fairy tales in all his posts.He acts like a five year old kid constantly and expects people to believe his lies that he worked for the NSA on top of the fact he never even trys to refute the evidence or facts? pretty hysterical isnt it? He makes Ditzcon look like a genius.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 18, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > They call it "indoctrination".
> ...



whatever agent slackass.he doesnt run off with his tail between his legs like you agents do when confronted wtih evidence and facts you cant refute.you cant refute the evidence so all you can do is make childish twoofers comment when you cant refute Jones evidence and most truthers i know havent given a jones a penny.i havent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 18, 2010)

JBeukema said:


>



another tpyical post from a brainwashed Bush dupe who cant refute the evidence or facts.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You nor any other of your fellow loons have provided any evidence or facts...So, what's your point, poser?


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 18, 2010)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/142540-my-letter-to-alex-jones.html


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



Based upon my observation of the posts you make here, it is clear you are a dumbass, and as such likely have no money to give alex jones, but you would if you could.


----------



## miller (Nov 22, 2010)

They haven't addressed even 1 of the 15 facts listed at the beginning of this thread.  

Can you see the explosion?


----------



## miller (Nov 22, 2010)

563 Replies.  Not one fact contested.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2010)

miller said:


> 563 Replies.  Not one fact contested.


thats because you havent presented a single FACT
your paranoid delusions do NOT equal facts


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 22, 2010)

miller said:


> They haven't addressed even 1 of the 15 facts listed at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> Can you see the explosion?


Nope......not one explosion!

But hey, here's an explosion for ya', ya dirtbag lil' criminal:


Go find the facts in that!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 22, 2010)

miller said:


> They haven't addressed even 1 of the 15 facts listed at the beginning of this thread.



fucking liar. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/140688-911-facts-no-theories-2.html#post2938260


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 22, 2010)

Fizz said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > They haven't addressed even 1 of the 15 facts listed at the beginning of this thread.
> ...


he's confused that his delusions are somehow facts


----------



## candycorn (Nov 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



This is why I think it's terral in drag


----------



## candycorn (Nov 22, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



I take it back...I saw where he's threatening legal action.  I literally can't type that without laughing.  

Terral knows he's a joke.  Hypothesis withdrawn!  He does make Terral look like a fucking Rhodes Scholar (I bet rimjob thought it was "roads").  He he he


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 23, 2010)

miller said:


> They call it "indoctrination".
> 
> The NSA jerk refused to put up cash to see my DD214.  Who gives a shit if you worked for the NSA?  That proves nothing even if it is true.  You're a brainwashed liar and a traitor protecting the sociopath Bush.


Why would I pay to see your DD214? I knew a lot of dumb asses in the military. You're just one of the better ones.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 23, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > They call it "indoctrination".
> ...


Still running sentences together with no punctuation and no capital letters, shit stain? You're a bigger dumb fuck than your buddy Miller. I'll bet that asshole won't even give you a courtesy reach around, huh?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 23, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > They call it "indoctrination".
> ...


the moron served prison time
i dont think the word "better" applies to him


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 23, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



Well he claims he served prison time. I don't see how that is anything to brag about. And I certainly don't see how doing time makes you very smart.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 23, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...


Yep!.......A criminal is a criminal!

Sad thing is, he most likely depleted the accounts of people who trusted him.....No doubt there are older americans who's retirement accounts were completely pilfered by that asshole, and they are now subsisting on franks and beans in a desperate attempt to simply survive.

It doesn't get any lower than that.

The dude needs his teeth kicked in.


----------



## Toro (Nov 23, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



miller served nine years for extortion.  

Extorting what, I don't know.  The Amazon preview cut out after the first dozen or so pages.


----------



## miller (Nov 23, 2010)

Have you ever kicked anyone's teeth in?

Let's get the run down on your attacks.  Court Jester


----------



## miller (Nov 23, 2010)

WICKED JESTER WROTE 4,434  POSTS IN A YEAR.

Does he have time to kick people's teeth in?

Have you ever taken a beating?  You stay real close to your computer.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 23, 2010)

miller said:


> WICKED JESTER WROTE 4,434  POSTS IN A YEAR.
> 
> Does he have time to kick people's teeth in?
> 
> Have you ever taken a beating?  You stay real close to your computer.


You've got nine years in prison for being a criminal scumbag.......You are a dirtbag, nothing more,

Me?......See the avatar?....11 1/2 years voluntarily defendng my fellow americans. Bronze Star, Purple Heart.....I've got nothing but pride pumping through my veins.

Yeah, kicking your teeth in would not be a problem........Nothing but a walk in the park without breaking a sweat.

So tell us, ya' lil' criminal dirtbag........Are you proud of your lifes record?....Seeing as though you are nothing more than a criminal predator piece of shit.....You deceived people for your own personal gain......That makes you nothing but a predatory dirtbag.

And isn't it quite funny that you are now on some message board trying to pimp your crappy fucking book.

LMAO!


----------



## miller (Nov 24, 2010)

Wicked Jester wants to commit an assault which is a criminal act.  He claims to be a criminal and claims to know I'm a criminal predator taking people's money.

I wrote and published JUST CAUSE JUST FACTS which is on the Amazon website in 2005.  I have a big box full of transcripts and official court filings that substantiate my entire story.

It doesn't matter that I served aboard the USS Trigger 564 and on our first cruise to Buford, SC which is next to Paris Island the Marine boot camp that some jar head decided to attack me but got his brains knocked out by me when I defended my self but big bad ass Wicked Jester claims to be a criminal.

Wicked Jester isn't a stupid person he's a psychotic criminal who is also brainwashed in his own words.

Wicked Jester is now on the libel list which is a civil offense.


----------



## miller (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody can pick a Rangers avatar.

Wicked Jester is a liar for a fact so who cares about a bullshit avatar?


----------



## miller (Nov 24, 2010)

You can go on the USS Trigger's website and see my name listed.

Wicked Jester is a liar with an avatar.  And he's a psychotic criminal who violently attacks people.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 24, 2010)

miller said:


> You can go on the USS Trigger's website and see my name listed.
> 
> Wicked Jester is a liar with an avatar.  And he's a psychotic criminal who violently attacks people.


Fuck off, little boy.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 24, 2010)

miller said:


> Wicked Jester wants to commit an assault which is a criminal act.  He claims to be a criminal and claims to know I'm a criminal predator taking people's money.
> 
> I wrote and published JUST CAUSE JUST FACTS which is on the Amazon website in 2005.  I have a big box full of transcripts and official court filings that substantiate my entire story.
> 
> ...



Your a fucking loon. You can't intimidate people on a message board like you do in person. This isn't prison dumbass, it's an internet message board.

You have no facts, and in addition - no brains you little retard.

Try the REAL facts; your a pathetic loser who doesn't have the intelligence to be the internet bully you envision yourself as. 

The facts are that your just a low-life loser.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 24, 2010)

miller said:


> Wicked Jester wants to commit an assault which is a criminal act.


wanting to commit assault is not a criminal act. doing it is.




miller said:


> He claims to be a criminal and claims to know I'm a criminal predator taking people's money.


so?



miller said:


> I wrote and published JUST CAUSE JUST FACTS which is on the Amazon website in 2005.


so you claim..... no proof that you are that person though.



miller said:


> I have a big box full of transcripts and official court filings that substantiate my entire story.


so you claim. you could claim to have the easter bunny in a box too, jackass.



miller said:


> It doesn't matter that I served aboard the USS Trigger 564 and on our first cruise to Buford, SC which is next to Paris Island the Marine boot camp that some jar head decided to attack me but got his brains knocked out by me when I defended my self but big bad ass Wicked Jester claims to be a criminal.


you are right. it doesnt matter even if it was true..... which is doubtful.



miller said:


> Wicked Jester isn't a stupid person he's a psychotic criminal who is also brainwashed in his own words.


how does one become brainwashed in his own words? is it like choking on your own vomit?

you really do suck as a writer. (if you are one).



miller said:


> Wicked Jester is now on the libel list which is a civil offense.


so? what are you going to do about it?

time to put up or shut up.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 24, 2010)

miller said:


> Wicked Jester is now on the libel list which is a civil offense.



*Just wondering, but who keeps "the libel list", and how is being on it a civil offense???*


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 24, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester is now on the libel list which is a civil offense.
> ...



I made the "libel list"!!!!!!!!! I think I was first or second on the list here at USMB.

I recognized the shitstain known as 'miller' for the bullshit artist he is the first day I saw him here.


----------



## miller (Nov 24, 2010)

The thread is 911 facts.

There are 15 facts listed.  No one has disputed 1 fact yet about the 911 inside job ordered by Bush during the time Bush was hearing more than 40 warnings.

There are only 6 weirdos who keep repeating ridiculous lies on this entire forum.  The rest keep viewing but write nothing.  They hide their identity and use an avatar.  What can their purpose be?

Try the facts.


----------



## miller (Nov 24, 2010)

A legal complaint filed in court will be a fact.  The defendant is going to need to spend money for his/her attorney.  

Does no one on here know what a fact is?  Will you claim to be incompetent?  You'll need to hire a shrink to testify too.  Save some money for your lawyer and your shrink.  Keep writing lies because there is no legitimate denial of the facts that are on film, written, and published.

Threatening is a crime too.  Should I hide from the Ranger with an avatar?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 24, 2010)

miller said:


> The thread is 911 facts.
> 
> There are 15 facts listed.  No one has disputed 1 fact yet about the 911 inside job ordered by Bush during the time Bush was hearing more than 40 warnings.
> 
> ...



the ones that keep viewing and not posting are the coincidence theorists who have no answers so they run off.the six people that keep posting ridiculous lies are disinformation agent trolls that have penetrated this site.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 24, 2010)

miller said:


> Try the facts.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]



that of course is something the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists close their eys and cover their ears on.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 24, 2010)

miller said:


> A legal complaint filed in court will be a fact.  The defendant is going to need to spend money for his/her attorney.
> 
> Does no one on here know what a fact is?  Will you claim to be incompetent?  You'll need to hire a shrink to testify too.  Save some money for your lawyer and your shrink.  Keep writing lies because there is no legitimate denial of the facts that are on film, written, and published.
> 
> Threatening is a crime too.  Should I hide from the Ranger with an avatar?


You're a fuckin' joke, clown!

I never threatened to kick your ass.....Simply stated you need your teeth kicked in....Hopefuly one of the victims you defrauded will run into you one day and do just that...Call it delayed justice.

Nothing worse, except for murderers, rapists and, child molesters, than a dirtbag who defrauds people for personal gain, and then brags about it.

You're not a stand up person whatsoever....You're a lowlife who doesn't have the guts to make their own way in the world hence, you steal from other people......You're a dirtbag, nothing more.


----------



## slackjawed (Nov 24, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > A legal complaint filed in court will be a fact.  The defendant is going to need to spend money for his/her attorney.
> ...


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 24, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > A legal complaint filed in court will be a fact.  The defendant is going to need to spend money for his/her attorney.
> ...


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 24, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > The thread is 911 facts.
> ...


Shut the fuck up, bitch. Little piss ant.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 24, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > A legal complaint filed in court will be a fact.  The defendant is going to need to spend money for his/her attorney.
> ...


especially when its taking advantage of someone in grief


----------



## Liability (Nov 24, 2010)

miller said:


> Wicked Jester wants to commit an assault which is a criminal act.  He claims to be a criminal and claims to know I'm a criminal predator taking people's money.
> 
> I wrote and published JUST CAUSE JUST FACTS which is on the Amazon website in 2005.  I have a big box full of transcripts and official court filings that substantiate my entire story.
> 
> ...



Your comprehension problem is deep rooted.  First, WJ did not say he's planning on doing it.  Wishing it would happen to you is not the same as threatening you.

I could, if I were so inclined (which I'm not), pray for you to receive some hideously dire medical condition that would cause you to suffer unbearable pain in an ever-weakening condition so horrible that you couldn't even move to relieve your pain and that you linger, in agony, for years before being released by a horrifying form of death.  I don't think that vile prayer is actionable in a court of law.

What the fuck is a "libel list?"  In what fictional state does appearing in some made-up "list" constitute a "crime?"

By the way, are you a criminal predator?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 24, 2010)

miller said:


> A legal complaint filed in court will be a fact.  The defendant is going to need to spend money for his/her attorney.
> 
> Does no one on here know what a fact is?  Will you claim to be incompetent?  You'll need to hire a shrink to testify too.  Save some money for your lawyer and your shrink.  Keep writing lies because there is no legitimate denial of the facts that are on film, written, and published.
> 
> Threatening is a crime too.  Should I hide from the Ranger with an avatar?



you were convicted of raping a dead baby goat. 

did i make the libel list? now dont waste any time filing your complaint in court. we can see who runs out of money first!! 

time to put up or shut up!!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 24, 2010)

Just look at this Miller clown....First he's up here trying to pimp his crappy book....And then he runs around trying to say he's taking down names for a possible lawsuit.......The man is an obvious FRAUD who can't make his way in the world the way the rest of us do, in an honest way.

Fact is, and I have no doubts about it, his book was crap and didn't sell......Hence, he's up here trying to pimp it............Now, he's most likely out of money, and is fishing for a way to make money to survive.

And this clown thinks he's actually fooling us?

Anyhow people, have an excellent and safe Thanksgving!........As far as you go Miller, kiss my proud shiney white ass......And don't even think of stealing your damn turkey this year. Stay away from the local charities also....There are HONEST people out there who may be dependent on them for a simple holiday meal. There are people out there who are suffering right now through no fault of their own. The last thing they need is a lowlife criminal like you trying to steal their food.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 25, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Just look at this Miller clown....First he's up here trying to pimp his crappy book....And then he runs around trying to say he's taking down names for a possible lawsuit.......The man is an obvious FRAUD who can't make his way in the world the way the rest of us do, in an honest way.
> 
> Fact is, and I have no doubts about it, his book was crap and didn't sell......Hence, he's up here trying to pimp it............Now, he's most likely out of money, and is fishing for a way to make money to survive.
> 
> ...



Happy Gobble Gobble to you too....Can't believe I'm up this early to cook but it'll be worth it around noon today.


----------



## eots (Nov 25, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at this Miller clown....First he's up here trying to pimp his crappy book....And then he runs around trying to say he's taking down names for a possible lawsuit.......The man is an obvious FRAUD who can't make his way in the world the way the rest of us do, in an honest way.
> ...



isn't that a lot of effort for just you and the cat ?


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 25, 2010)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


----------



## miller (Dec 6, 2010)

Free fall calculation of Building #7

Free fall collapse can't happen unless explosives are rigged well in advance of 911 that will blast in all the columns simultaneously to force the building to implode.

See it here:  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVCDpL4Ax7I[/ame]


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 7, 2010)

miller said:


> Its really easy to prove that the media conspired to not publish spectacular facts.  If America is worth $6 to you buy _THE COMMISSION by Philip Shenon.
> 
> Read pages 151 & 152.  Shenon reveals, "The warnings were going straight to President Bush each mornings in his briefings by Tenet and in the PDBs."
> 
> ...



So go ahead and produce the PDBs that said something other than bin Laden was going to attack.  You know.... details like when and where and how.  The little things you need to actually STOP the attack.  Knowing an attack is coming is not the same as knowing enough about the attack to stop it.  Even a moron knows this.  Why don't you?


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 7, 2010)

miller said:


> Free fall calculation of Building #7
> 
> Free fall collapse can't happen unless explosives are rigged well in advance of 911 that will blast in all the columns simultaneously to force the building to implode.



I see you are ignorant of what a controlled demolition is.  A controlled demolition damages enough supports for the building to collapse.  From that point on, gravity takes over to destroy the building.  The same results can be obtained if the supports fail for other reasons.  Pretending a building that falls at free fall acceleration for part of the collapse MUST have been done via controlled demolition vs. any other collapse initiation event simply shows you have no clue how this all works.  

So how do you explain the complete lack of evidence one would find if there WAS a controlled demolition?  

For instance:

Controlled demolition charges work off of pressure.  If they had gone off in WTC 7 which still had its windows in place,  those windows would have blown out at a VERY high rate of speed.  They didn't. 

Not one shred of evidence has ever been found of explosives, wiring, blasting caps, or the tell tale damage they leave behind.

There is no seismic evidence of explosives going off in any of the three collapses.  Controlled demolitions can be seen on seismic records.

Fire fighters knew HOURS before the collapse that WTC 7 in all likelihood would collapse.  If it was such an impossibility, why did they evacuate the area around WTC 7 hours before the collapse?

BTW, if you had ever read the NIST report, you would have known that the internal supports for WTC 7 failed before the visible external collapse started.  See, truthtards aren't bright enough to understand that a building is made up of many small pieces instead of one big piece that has to act as one unit.


----------



## eots (Dec 7, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enp-rT67B-w[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aaf6NuKRHE[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ElXWJozEQ[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

miller said:


> Free fall calculation of Building #7
> 
> Free fall collapse can't happen unless explosives are rigged well in advance of 911 that will blast in all the columns simultaneously to force the building to implode.
> 
> See it here:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVCDpL4Ax7I


You're such an idiotic troofer loon, CONVICT!

Suck on this.....See exactly how wrong you are on so many levels.
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMZ-nkYr46w[/ame]

Debunking you loons and your troofer bullshit is just too damn easy!


----------



## eots (Dec 7, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Free fall calculation of Building #7
> ...


----------



## eots (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Free fall calculation of Building #7
> ...



this is a joke...right ?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

eots said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...


No.....It's the FACTS!.......Something you don't deal in, and can't deal with.

Everything about controlled explosions is completely debunked........Deal with it!


----------



## candycorn (Dec 7, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Free fall calculation of Building #7
> ...



You have no idea!


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 7, 2010)

eots said:


> Patriot911 said:
> 
> 
> > Free fall collapse can't happen unless explosives are rigged well in advance of 911 that will blast in all the columns simultaneously to force the building to implode.
> ...


----------



## eots (Dec 7, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriot911 said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



whats fact can you explain the NIST theory of the collapse of wtc 7 for me 
DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT IT IS ???


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 7, 2010)

eots said:


> what reason ?


Fire.  Keep asking the same question and you will keep getting the same answer.



			
				eots said:
			
		

> so you disagree with NIST and their assertion this was the first steel framed hi-rise to of ever collapsed primarily due to fire ?


How many "high rise" buildings did you expect to find in Germany in WWII?  The point is that if steel framed buildings can collapse due to fire, why not high rise steel framed buildings?  



			
				eots said:
			
		

> completely false..


So I am just to take the word of a truthtard over those who experienced the clean up of ground zero?  I don't think so.  I barely know you but already I know you lie your ass off.



			
				eots said:
			
		

> evidence of the tempatures required for failure for one


They had that in steel that was warped due to heat.  They didn't need everything to stay at ground zero to look for steel that had suffered heat deformation.  In fact, it was a lot easier to find the different parts when the steel was moved to Fresh Kills and organized / examined.  



			
				eots said:
			
		

> Spoliation of a fire scene is a basis for destroying a legal case in an investigation. Most of the steel was discarded, although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A careful reading of the NIST report shows that they have no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure are corroborated by findings of the little steel debris they have.


In truthtard speak that means since they didn't specifically state they had samples of steel that suffered the heat they claimed, then obviously they had no such samples.  The fire temperatures they were talking about are EASILY reached in a standard office fire.  Of course, truthtards ignore that little fact.  They like to pretend the fires were nice, cool affairs.



			
				eots said:
			
		

> Why hasn't NIST declared that this spoliation of the steel was a gross error?


Because the only people claiming gross error are truthtards without any evidence.



			
				eots said:
			
		

> they told first responder it  was safe..


First responders knowingly go into dangerous situations.  You actually expect us to believe "they" told the first responders that ground zero was safe?!?    Wow.  Are you ever gullible!  Would you consider walking around on piles of loose debris looking for bodies "safe"?  Would you believe anyone that told you it was?  



			
				eots said:
			
		

> SO  If...you read all of the  testimony you must simply discount all the first responder testimony that contradicts the  official theory...why ?


And which first responder testimony is that?  Is this where you pretend every first responder who claims they heard an explosion really heard explosives?  



			
				eots said:
			
		

> I can compare the two and see the do not match


So you expect a computer model to PERFECTLY simulate reality.  Wow!  You're not up on chaos theory, are you.  One cannot perfectly model an event such as the collapse of WTC 7 because of the millions of variables that can affect the outcome of the collapse.  What they did was build a model that showed a possible way for the collapse to initiate given all the facts known.  Is it an absolute fact it happened that way?  No.  It could have been different.  Unfortunately for you truthtards, the evidence does NOT support a controlled demolition as one of the means of collapse initiation.


----------



## miller (Dec 7, 2010)

America is sinking fast.

Can you see the south tower explode?  That is not a fantasy.  To learn why you stay in fantasy land read this:

Screwed Again: Just Cause Just Facts synopsis


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 7, 2010)

"sinking"

you mean its was the titanic?


----------



## Liability (Dec 7, 2010)

miller said:


> America is sinking fast.
> 
> Can you see the south tower explode?  That is not a fantasy.  To learn why you stay in fantasy land read this:
> 
> Screwed Again: Just Cause Just Facts synopsis



The CORRECT answer is "no."  In fact, nobody can see the Towers explode, because they didn't "explode."

That's just bat-shit crazy dishonest troofer bullshit.

The fucking things came down in a way that caused a lot of air to be rapidily forced outwards as the floors pancaked.   To morons like you, if something LOOKS kinda like an "explosion," then it "is" an explosion.  

Except, of course, it wasn't an explosion.  You are just a nasty, dishonest stupid ball of shit, felon.


----------



## eots (Dec 8, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > what reason ?
> ...



chaos theory.. lol...give it up the model accurate or its not

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


NIST used computer models that they said have never been used in such an application before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But the validation of these modeling results is in question. Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse. Moreover, it is common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that.

OpEdNews - Page 2 of Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## miller (Dec 8, 2010)

TELL YOUR MOMMY.

"Except, of course, it wasn't an explosion. You are just a nasty, dishonest stupid ball of shit, felon."

Puffs of air blasted steel beams that weigh tons in all directions.  You need to see a doctor to explain how disturbed you are.  Tell your mommy that a nasty bad man made you look at an explosion.


----------



## miller (Dec 8, 2010)

Why isn't Ms. Whitman in prison for life?

Because Americans are complete assholes.

Americans listen to liars because America is a country of liars.


----------



## eots (Dec 8, 2010)

*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng &#8211; Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award* and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  *Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" *1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.


Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  AE911Truth.org


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,300 Architects and Engineers: 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 8, 2010)

miller said:


> Why isn't Ms. Whitman in prison for life?
> 
> Because Americans are complete assholes.
> 
> Americans listen to liars because America is a country of liars.


Why did a judge classify you as insane, CONVICT?

LMAO!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 8, 2010)

miller said:


> TELL YOUR MOMMY.
> 
> "Except, of course, it wasn't an explosion. You are just a nasty, dishonest stupid ball of shit, felon."
> 
> Puffs of air blasted steel beams that weigh tons in all directions.  You need to see a doctor to explain how disturbed you are.  Tell your mommy that a nasty bad man made you look at an explosion.


So where's the explosion, you declared insane lil' asshole?

C'mon CONVICT.......SHOW IT!


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 8, 2010)

eots said:


> *Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng  Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award* and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  *Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" *1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.
> 
> 
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> ...


if deets actually said that(your link doesnt take you to where he did) then he is fucking NUTZ


----------



## eots (Dec 8, 2010)

*Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics &#8211; Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientis*t.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990).
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:

*"Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations.*"  AE911Truth.org


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,300 Architects and Engineers:


----------



## eots (Dec 8, 2010)

> if deets actually said that(your link doesnt take you to where he did) then he is fucking NUTZ







60 Aerospace Engineers Call for a New 9/11 Investigation
By Dwain Deets,
AE911Truth.org

As the number of verified architect and engineer petitioners at Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth passes 1,200, the number describing themselves as aerospace engineers, or as engineers who have contributed professionally to the aerospace field, exceed sixty. These sixty-plus engineers were motivated to place their names on the public record as a matter of professional and social responsibility



60 Aerospace Engineers Call for a New 9/11 Investigation | 9-11 News | World for 9-11 Truth | W9T.org


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 8, 2010)

I just listened to about 10 minutes of Mr Deets. He is a NASA expert trying to tell us about buildings. He knows nothing, claimed he didn't even know that building 7 came down the same day as the towers until he started studying the days events. Mr Deets needs to stick to experimental aircraft.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 8, 2010)

eots said:


> > if deets actually said that(your link doesnt take you to where he did) then he is fucking NUTZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that link doesnt take you to deets actually saying that
another FAIL from Id-Eots


----------



## eots (Dec 8, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I just listened to about 10 minutes of Mr Deets. He is a NASA expert trying to tell us about buildings. He knows nothing, claimed he didn't even know that building 7 came down the same day as the towers until he started studying the days events. Mr Deets needs to stick to experimental aircraft.



its all about physic not "buildings" and deets is second to none ...you need to stick to playing with ham radios


----------



## eots (Dec 8, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > > if deets actually said that(your link doesnt take you to where he did) then he is fucking NUTZ
> ...



Deets wrote the  article you pathetic moron


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 8, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you are the pathetic moron dipshit
i've told that many times


----------



## elvis (Dec 8, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



if there's a bustle in your hedgerow.....


----------



## miller (Dec 11, 2010)

Look at the steel beams.

9-11 Research: Ground Zero


----------



## Patriot911 (Dec 11, 2010)

miller said:


> Look at the steel beams.
> 
> 9-11 Research: Ground Zero



And what, exactly, are you pretending these pictures indicate?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 11, 2010)

Patriot911 said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the steel beams.
> ...



That's miller, if you disagree with him that an explosion shot out those steel beams then he'll call you a liar and worse.


----------



## miller (Dec 11, 2010)

Can jet fuel fires cut those beams and blast them in all directions?

You can see the south tower explode and the steel beams were cut and blasted in all directions.

Do all the 17444 members on here want to protect George Bush from a fair American trial guaranteed by the 6th Amendment?  To keep looking the other way just because you hope the outcome will be exactly as we can all see the steel beams.  

There's plenty more evidence but the steel beams convict Bush, Larry Silverstein, and a very long list of co-defendants.  They love telling you that a conspiracy is impossible.  To believe that when the evidence is right before your eyes is a delusion.  It doesn't matter if you like the verdict or not.  Bush & Silverstein need to be arrested and prosecuted under the law. If they are innocent they will be released.  

When they are put into the Super Max in CO. they'll rat to get to a USP.  THEY WON'T TAKE A RAP IN THE SUPER MAX.  The USP is a kindergarten compared to the Super Max.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 11, 2010)

miller said:


> Look at the steel beams.
> 
> 9-11 Research: Ground Zero


I just read the FAQ's on that web site. Pure crap from fucking idiots that must be related to your dumbass. Fucking felon.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 11, 2010)

miller said:


> Can jet fuel fires cut those beams and blast them in all directions?
> 
> You can see the south tower explode and the steel beams were cut and blasted in all directions.
> 
> ...


And you wonder why the judge, no doubt after going though the reports from psychiatrists, deemed you insane.

Seriously, you're a fucking whackjob, CONVICT!


----------



## miller (Dec 11, 2010)

We already identified you as a traitor, a liar, delusional beyond repair.  We're trying to connect with the 17,444 members here.

You're just blabbering to yourselves.  We need a big round up of the traitors for a fair trial.  Be fucking careful because I'm not joking.  When we can get some Americans who are tired of the PRIVILEGED fucking the rest of us out of our jobs and our American way of life because they keep bribing the Democrat Republican Crime Family that brainwashed assholes who keep voting them into power we'll kill you jerks.

Traitors need to be dealt with properly.  Not this name calling candy bullshit.  We'll come and gun you down.  You better keep using your fake names or we'll find you quick and easy.

Evil George Bush needs to pay for this crime.  He got off on the AWOL charge.  We got him on lying us into war, that's treason; and 911 that's murder and treason.  He's just a private citizen now.  Keep protecting Bush you assholes.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 11, 2010)

miller said:


> We already identified you as a traitor, a liar, delusional beyond repair.  We're trying to connect with the 17,444 members here.
> 
> You're just blabbering to yourselves.  We need a big round up of the traitors for a fair trial.  Be fucking careful because I'm not joking.  When we can get some Americans who are tired of the PRIVILEGED fucking the rest of us out of our jobs and our American way of life because they keep bribing the Democrat Republican Crime Family that brainwashed assholes who keep voting them into power we'll kill you jerks.
> 
> ...


C-YA!.......Whackjob!

I have a feeling you're going bye-bye quite shortly!


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 11, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > We already identified you as a traitor, a liar, delusional beyond repair.  We're trying to connect with the 17,444 members here.
> ...


i see he has earned his 2nd red star already


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 11, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...


I think he just earned his ass a trip good bye!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 11, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > miller said:
> ...



If he keeps getting red badges this quickly, he'll catch up to Goof-0-phera in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## miller (Dec 11, 2010)

Red stars.  Oh no, not red stars.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 11, 2010)

miller said:


> We already identified you as a traitor, a liar, delusional beyond repair.  We're trying to connect with the 17,444 members here.
> 
> You're just blabbering to yourselves.  We need a big round up of the traitors for a fair trial.  Be fucking careful because I'm not joking.  When we can get some Americans who are tired of the PRIVILEGED fucking the rest of us out of our jobs and our American way of life because they keep bribing the Democrat Republican Crime Family that brainwashed assholes who keep voting them into power we'll kill you jerks.
> 
> ...


I see your stupid ass being banned shortly.

BTW, bring it on you fucking cock sucker. My dogs will skull fuck your sorry ass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 11, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Well, it looks like you were right.



> miller
> Banned
> Member #25787


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 11, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Yeah.........What a fuckin' douchebag!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2010)

miller said:


> We already identified you as a traitor, a liar, delusional beyond repair.  We're trying to connect with the 17,444 members here.
> 
> You're just blabbering to yourselves.  We need a big round up of the traitors for a fair trial.  Be fucking careful because I'm not joking.  When we can get some Americans who are tired of the PRIVILEGED fucking the rest of us out of our jobs and our American way of life because they keep bribing the Democrat Republican Crime Family that brainwashed assholes who keep voting them into power we'll kill you jerks.
> 
> ...



thats exactly what these assholes traiters are doing is protecting that other asshole traiter.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> miller said:
> 
> 
> > We already identified you as a traitor, a liar, delusional beyond repair.  We're trying to connect with the 17,444 members here.
> ...


yeah, you troofer morons are asshole traitors


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 12, 2010)

hello there Ditzcon traiter.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> hello there Ditzcon traiter.


hey rimjob, get spell check


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 12, 2010)

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?V=Q20NmYGE-T4[/ame]


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?V=Q20NmYGE-T4



identifiable means it has a part number or serial number not one such item was discovered



*Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career*.


Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.



*Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ..*. 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230; 

With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged     .Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2010)

eots said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > www.youtube.com/watch?V=Q20NmYGE-T4
> ...


that is a fucking lie
they found flight data recorders and they had numbers on em


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

eots said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > www.youtube.com/watch?V=Q20NmYGE-T4
> ...



I hate to interrupt, but don't the Black boxes have serial numbers? But then again I bet those were planted anyway.


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



in your claimed 10 dumpster loads of 95%OF A 747... not one identifiable part


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

Not one Identifiable part? Really? That's what you want to go with? You sure?


Evidence used in a court of law.

























How much proof can you handle?


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Not one Identifiable part? Really? That's what you want to go with? You sure?
> 
> 
> Evidence used in a court of law.
> ...



*Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career.*


Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view.  

With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged.  

As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001



*Lt. Col. Jeff Latas, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former combat fighter pilot.  Aerospace engineer.*  Currently Captain at a major airline.  Combat experience includes Desert Storm and four tours of duty in Northern and Southern Watch.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle and General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber.  F*ormer President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board.  Also served as Pentagon Weapons Requirement Officer and as a member of the Pentagon's Quadrennial Defense Review.  *Awarded Distinguish Flying Cross for Heroism, four Air Medals, four Meritorious Service Medals, and nine Aerial Achievement Medals.  20-year Air Force career.



Audio interview with Rob Balsamo 6/25/07:  Regarding the 9/11 Commission's account of the impact of Flight 77 at the Pentagon and discrepancies with the actual Flight Data Recorder information: 

"After I did my own analysis of it, it's obvious that there's discrepancies between the two stories;  between the 9/11 Commission and the flight data recorder information.  And I think that's where we really need to focus a lot of our attention to get the help that we need in order to put pressure on government agencies to actually do a real investigation of 9/11.  And not just from a security standpoint, but from even an aviation standpoint, like any accident investigation would actually help the aviators out by finding reasons for things happening. ... 

The things that really got my attention were the amount of descent rate that you had to have at the end of the flight, of Flight 77, that  would have made it practically impossible to hit the light poles. [Editor's note: Destruction of the light poles near the Pentagon by Flight 77 was stated in the 9/11 Commission Report.]  Essentially it would have been too high at that point to the point of impact where the main body of the airplane was hitting between the first and second floor of the Pentagon.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

eots, can you think for yourself?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

You do know that there are multiple witnesses that saw the plane hit the light poles, don't you?


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots, can you think for yourself?



yes and I think hmmmm a ham radio guy and a corrupt administration with an agenda or... two former air crash investigation presidents ,former military NASA space program directors etc etc speaking interdependently as concerned patriots ....so lil Ollie who does your thinkin candycorn ?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots, can you think for yourself?


if its not on a troofer site, or youtube the answer is no


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots, can you think for yourself?
> ...



define a troofer site...if your capable


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots, can you think for yourself?
> ...



I am fairly well educated, I actually can think for myself. I can listen to multiple people talking about the same thing and see what the truth is. I can look at the evidence presented from multiple sides and decide what actually happened. And I haven't sided with you yet. And likely not about to.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

BTW, where did this Ham Radio BS Come from?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


the sites you generally use


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

sfc ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



right so you  listen to the 9/11 commission ,fox sound bites and popular mechanics ...no wonder


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



can you be more specific how do you know one when you see one ?


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

sfc ollie said:


> btw, where did this ham radio bs come from?



walkie talkies ?,,,was that your specialty ?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


when YOU post it 

you use them so much you should know by now


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



so basically  troofer site is any site containing information or testimony that contradicts the official story


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > btw, where did this ham radio bs come from?
> ...



I was in communications, everything from cable to satellite. To include COMSEC Accounting and running a Tactical Cellular network that would cover half the state of Ohio. And that was before you ever dreamed of having a cell phone. Not that it's any of your business. I was on Staff at two different Brigade Hqs, and was the Platoon Sergeant of 3 different platoons. I was the Operations Sergeant of a 300 person training company and a senior instructor at the Signal School. I think I went a little beyond Ham radio or walkie talkies.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...


pearls before swine, Ollie
you are wasting your time showing what ever expertize you have


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


wrong again
its bullshit sites that you use


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I know but ham radio? Amateurs.....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Hey Sarge, I was 11/b primary, O5b RTO, secondary......Remember the ol' prick 77's?......LOL........I actually had one come lose from the backstrap LBE during a night jump, and it whipped around and busted my jaw upon landing.

Yeah, i think we can take it far beyond Ham radios and "walkie talkies"


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



When I went to PLDC the instructor looked down the list of MOS's and called me out. "You're Commo, you carry the radio on maneuvers." I hated that damned PRICK 77 from that day on.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



AWE.. YES I  CAN SEE IT NOW...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cogCMK7pjRs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Now that's funny. But it does show your intellect.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



On another thread he couldn't correctly spell "heroes", he spelled it as "heros" so whatever intellect he has is probably limited to hiding from the authorities, rolling blunts, and the differences in narcotics from region to region.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 12, 2010)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I just thought it was funny how he could think that modern combat communications could be anything like that.


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



yes in civilian life it was womans work...like cooks


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



lol..did I really ?...well if I did ya I admit thats worth a laugh


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2010)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



all that and more....thats only scratching the surface of  my Mad skilz


----------



## Liability (Dec 13, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...





Such a tragic loss for this Board.

felon banned in the prime of his life.

I wonder if he can be reported to the Feds for (apparently) threatening the life of President Bush?

Maybe he can do another 9 years!


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 13, 2010)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Thanks for THREE more posts that shows you are an idiot.


----------



## eots (Dec 19, 2010)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Ya right cuntyqueen...fail ...try again



> candycorn
> 
> When Twoofers have to result to counting dumpsters..they're out of shit to talk about


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...mpsters-theyre-out-of-shit-to-talk-about.html


----------



## miller (Dec 25, 2010)

America is the ship of fools.  When they don't like the facts they go deaf.


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 27, 2010)

America is a ship of fools. When they don't like the facts they look to the fringes for answers, even if that means supporting the rantings of convicted criminals who are only trying to make a buck off the gullible and mentally challenged in our society.


----------



## miller (Jan 4, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> America is a ship of fools. When they don't like the facts they look to the fringes for answers, even if that means supporting the rantings of convicted criminals who are only trying to make a buck off the gullible and mentally challenged in our society.



The gullible 20,000,000 households foreclosed into the streets by the bankers who keep bribing the entire corrupt government because the brainwashed jerks continue to elect the same crooks.  

Look at the explosion.  That's a fact.  They don't like the facts so they call facts -- opinions.


----------



## PhysicsExist (Jan 4, 2011)

BuildingWhat? - Building 7 | Stand with the 911 families demanding a NEW Building 7 investigation - What is Building 7 ?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgCoV7phKa8[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 4, 2011)

thats all PE can do, spam


----------



## PhysicsExist (Jan 4, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> thats all PE can do, spam



Address the facts:

Explosive Residues

[T]he red layer of the red/gray chips we have discovered in the WTC dust is active, unreacted thermitic material, incorporating nanotechnology, and is a highly energetic pyrotechnic or explosive material.

REFERENCES

_ Harrit, Farrer, Jones, Ryan, Legge, Farnsworth, Roberts, Gourley, Larsen, Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe, Bentham Open Access, 2009.  http://buildingwhat.org/downloads/Full_Thermite_paper.pdf

You will continue to run._


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 4, 2011)

PE, your paranoid delusions are not facts

still waiting on your review of goof's concrete core
you address that before i will give you any more time other than to ridicule you for being a paranoid delusional


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 4, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > thats all PE can do, spam
> ...


_

Let us know when your paper has been peer reviewed by people who are not members of the .01% of truthers._


----------



## PhysicsExist (Jan 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


_

Your last grasp.  You are in such a deep stage of DENIAL its going to be 10x worse when the truth actually wakes you up.  

*Responding to the criticism, NIST in its final report issued in November 2008 did finally acknowledge that Building 7 descended at free fall.  According to NIST, This free fall drop continued for approximately 8 stories, or 32.0 meters (105 ft), the distance traveled between times t = 1.75 s and t = 4.0 s [a period of 2.25 seconds].[v] However, NIST did not attempt to explain how Building 7s free fall descent could have occurred.

However, Mr. Chandler does explain how in Part 3 of his video, NIST Finally Admits Freefall, saying:[vi]

In the case of a falling building, the only way it can go into free fall is if an external force removes the supporting structure.  None of the gravitational potential energy of the building is available for this purpose, or it would slow the fall of the building.  The fact of free fall by itself is strong evidence of explosive demolition, but the evidence of explosive demolition is even stronger than that.

Mr. Chandler goes on to describe two particular attributes of Building 7s free fall descent that make the evidence for explosive demolition even more overwhelming:

What is particularly striking is the suddenness of onset of free fall.  Acceleration doesnt build up gradually.  The graph [measuring the buildings descent] simply turns a corner.  The building went from full support to zero support instantly.

*

2.25 seconds of freefall 110% proves a controlled demolition.  The more and more you deny physics exist, the more and more you look like a coward.......have some pride._


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 4, 2011)

Again

The penthouse.

Nuff said, you are de-bunked.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 4, 2011)

PhysicsExist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > PhysicsExist said:
> ...


_Keep posting the same crap over and over, bitch. It's YOU that's making you look like a fucking idiot. Moron._


----------

